# Follia?



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Salve a tutti ragazzi!
mi presento..sn Diana e ho 22 anni.
Curiosando per internet cercando di impegnare il tempo per nn pensare ai miei problemi ho trovato qst forum bellissimo e mi sn detta.."Accidenti! Qui si confidano, si raccontano, si confrontano in maniera piuttosto costruttiva..perche` nn provare!" Mi ha dato quasi l'impressione di uno di quei gruppi di analisi in cui ci si racconta e gli atri ascoltano arrichendo cn al loro esperienza..in fondo l'analisi mi ha sempre incuriosito (come tante altre cose vedrete..).. e poi vedremo chi avra` l'abilita` di decifrarmi e di arrivare in fondo al mio messaggio..
A volte nn mi decifro neanche io tranquilli..
Allora che dire..studentessa in crisi esistenziale..lavoratrice..fidanzatissima..e be` nn c'e` che dire..fedifraga!
Eh si, perche` in fondo che c'e` di male ragazzi nel tradire un uomo? Se vi soffermate a pensarci e` stata attribuita a qst cosa chiamata "tradimento" un valore sbaglaito..la parola ci induce a pensare a qualcosa a cui si e` venuto meno..a una fede mancata appunto..ma se ci pensate di mancato nn c'e` proprio niente. E` solo un esperienza attraverso la quale ci si puo` arricchire e scoprire il paicere che puo` darci la vita..sempre se si scopre essere una cosa appartenente alla propria natura. Nn so se mi spiego..
A qst punto vi starete chiedendo..ma nn hai detto di essere fidanzatissima? Povero ragazzo! E no..qui mi sento di smentirvi. Il mio ragazzo e` fortunatissimo, stiamo insieme da tanto tempo ma io lo amo alla follia e lo comprendoe lo rispetto..ma essendo io complicatissima e piena di sfaccettature sento l'esigenza di guardarmi intorno. In fondo c'e` cosi` tanto li`, fuori perche` dovrei privarmene se nn faccio male a nessuno? voi pensate sia uan cosa possibile appagare completamente un altra persona? Io dico di no..poi si certo, ci sn quelli che sia ccontentano e che riescono a  trascorrere la loro vita cn una sola persona..ma qst come dicevo prima nn e` nella mia natura.
Io sn curiosa, innamorata della vita. E se scopro un uomo speciale, un uomo in grado di reimpirmi inq aulche modo (e nn parlo solo fisicamente) mi concedo completamente..dando e prendendo cn la stessa intensita`senza troppi problemi e soprattutto senza sensi di colpa.
Qst migliora me, l'uomo cn cui "tradisco" e il mio rapporto cn il mio ragazzo.
E ora ditemi mi credete pazza? Forse si..ma in fondo chi stabilisce cosa e` "folle" e cosa e` "normale"..
Be` direi che per ora puo` bastare.
Delle mie crisi esistenziali, della mia voglia di indipendenza e di scoprire il mondo vi parlero` un altra volta..
Per il momento vi abbraccio tutti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao!


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana cacciatrice, hai 22 anni, quindi sto zitta... 

ps non lo ami, tranquilla, non lo ami.

ps 2 la follia è un'altra cosa, lascia stare.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Salve a tutti ragazzi!
> mi presento..sn Diana e ho 22 anni.
> Curiosando per internet cercando di impegnare il tempo per nn pensare ai miei problemi ho trovato qst forum bellissimo e mi sn detta.."Accidenti! Qui si confidano, si raccontano, si confrontano in maniera piuttosto costruttiva..perche` nn provare!" Mi ha dato quasi l'impressione di uno di quei gruppi di analisi in cui ci si racconta e gli atri ascoltano arrichendo cn al loro esperienza..in fondo l'analisi mi ha sempre incuriosito (come tante altre cose vedrete..).. e poi vedremo chi avra` l'abilita` di decifrarmi e di arrivare in fondo al mio messaggio..
> A volte nn mi decifro neanche io tranquilli..
> ...


 
Quindi, sintetizzando, "QST fortunatissimo ragazzo" dovrebbe avere le sembianze di un camion di forchette...
ad essere sinceri non la chiamerei "follia" ma in un altro modo...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> ma essendo io *complicatissima e piena di sfaccettature* sento l'esigenza di guardarmi intorno. !


tradotto, sei "meglio" di lui e meriti un Lucano, giusto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Diana cacciatrice, hai 22 anni, quindi sto zitta...
> 
> ps non lo ami, tranquilla, non lo ami.
> 
> ps 2 la follia è un'altra cosa, lascia stare.


 
ammazza mk, che telepatia, abbiamo postato all'unisono lo stesso concetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	








    solo che tu sei molto più gentile.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ammazza mk, che telepatia, abbiamo postato all'unisono lo stesso concetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















ps lo so che sono troppo buona, ma è una cucciola, ha tutto il tempo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Salve a tutti ragazzi!
> mi presento..sn Diana e ho 22 anni.
> Curiosando per internet cercando di impegnare il tempo per nn pensare ai miei problemi ho trovato qst forum bellissimo e mi sn detta.."Accidenti! Qui si confidano, si raccontano, si confrontano in maniera piuttosto costruttiva..perche` nn provare!" Mi ha dato quasi l'impressione di uno di quei gruppi di analisi in cui ci si racconta e gli atri ascoltano arrichendo cn al loro esperienza..in fondo l'analisi mi ha sempre incuriosito (come tante altre cose vedrete..).. e poi vedremo chi avra` l'abilita` di decifrarmi e di arrivare in fondo al mio messaggio..
> A volte nn mi decifro neanche io tranquilli..
> ...


... ecco a voi, amici, amiche, un fulgido esempio del _Fedifreghiano_ "_l'importante è capirsi_"... leggete... valutate... tanto, l'importante è il contenuto, giusto?... se vostro figlio scrivesse così, che gli fareste?... io lo getterei nell'acido cloridrico... se io scrivessi in questo modo, davvero, mi taglierei... la mano... ti prego, amica mia, non abbracciarmi... infilare una sequela di banalità tutte insieme e infilarle con lo spiedo di cotanta ignoranza grammaticale e sintattica... è opera, senz'altro, di una malata contagiosa... 
... brutti tempi... tempi cupi... hi, hi, hi... madonna mia... "_che condizioni"_...


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tradotto, sei "meglio" di lui e meriti un Lucano, giusto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nn meglio Verena..diversa. Nn escludo che lui potrebbe essere incuriosito dalle stesse cose..
Sto solo cercando di dire che ho al presunzione di credere che tra me e lui ci sia qualcosa che credo vada oltre certe cose.
Nn ti e` mai capitato di vivere un rapporto come qst?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infilare una sequela di banalità tutte insieme e infilarle con lo spiedo di cotanta ignoranza grammaticale e sintattica... è opera, senz'altro, di una malata contagiosa...
> ... brutti tempi... tempi cupi... hi, hi, hi... madonna mia... "_che condizioni"_...

























ps prendo appunti. Sono buona non posso dire niente di più.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Nn escludo che lui potrebbe essere incuriosito dalle stesse cose..


quindi lui NON lo sa? Bene, molto bene. E perché non glielo dici scusa? Dove sta il problema?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

lui è d'accordo?
Perchè in tal caso, contenti voi....
Ma se lui sapesse, come starebbe? Migliorerebbe davvero come pensi tu il vostro rapporto? Il difetto, nel perfetto progetto di vita che illustri, è lì. Prima o poi farai un errore: ti innamorerai di un altro, ti farai scoprire, ti incasinerai... e poi.... noi saremo qui.
Quello che ti pare così giusto lo è solo per te, ma se lo è, allora perchè non dai al tuo fidanzato la possibilità di scegliere quel che è giusto per sè?
Un abbraccio


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ecco a voi, amici, amiche, un fulgido esempio del _Fedifreghiano_ "_l'importante è capirsi_"... leggete... valutate... tanto, l'importante è il contenuto, giusto?... se vostro figlio scrivesse così, che gli fareste?... io lo getterei nell'acido cloridrico... se io scrivessi in questo modo, davvero, mi taglierei... la mano... ti prego, amica mia, non abbracciarmi... infilare una sequela di banalità tutte insieme e infilarle con lo spiedo di cotanta ignoranza grammaticale e sintattica... è opera, senz'altro, di una malata contagiosa...
> ... brutti tempi... tempi cupi... hi, hi, hi... madonna mia... "_che condizioni"_...



... lo sapevo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























... stavo in attesa  

	
	
		
		
	


	






























... puntuale


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Salve a tutti ragazzi!
> mi presento..sn Diana e ho 22 anni.
> Curiosando per internet cercando di impegnare il tempo per nn pensare ai miei problemi ho trovato qst forum bellissimo e mi sn detta.."Accidenti! Qui si confidano, si raccontano, si confrontano in maniera piuttosto costruttiva..perche` nn provare!" Mi ha dato quasi l'impressione di uno di quei gruppi di analisi in cui ci si racconta e gli atri ascoltano arrichendo cn al loro esperienza..in fondo l'analisi mi ha sempre incuriosito (come tante altre cose vedrete..).. e poi vedremo chi avra` l'abilita` di decifrarmi e di arrivare in fondo al mio messaggio..
> A volte nn mi decifro neanche io tranquilli..
> ...



Ciao Diana, scusa la domanda che ti sembrerà un pochino..... polemica, ma il tuo ragazzo è a conoscenza di questo tuo voler " migliorare il rapporto con lui " ? Se fosse un si allora non ci troverei nulla di particolare... anzi, altrimenti mi sembra che tu sia una persona che se la canta e se la suona.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Nn meglio Verena..diversa. Nn escludo che lui potrebbe essere incuriosito dalle stesse cose..
> Sto solo cercando di dire che ho al presunzione di credere che tra me e lui ci sia qualcosa che credo vada oltre certe cose.
> Nn ti e` mai capitato di vivere un rapporto come qst?


No. Quando ho pensato per un fugace momento che fosse un rapporto del genere mi sono resa conto che - da parte mia - era per l'appunto solo *presunzione*.

Bacio!


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Nn meglio Verena..diversa. Nn escludo che lui potrebbe essere incuriosito dalle stesse cose..
> Sto solo cercando di dire che ho al presunzione di credere che tra me e lui ci sia qualcosa che credo vada oltre certe cose.
> Nn ti e` mai capitato di vivere un rapporto come qst?


 
potresti scrivere le parole con tutte le lettere?
siamo in un forum, non è sms.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ecco a voi, amici, amiche, un fulgido esempio del _Fedifreghiano_ "_l'importante è capirsi_"... leggete... valutate... tanto, l'importante è il contenuto, giusto?... se vostro figlio scrivesse così, che gli fareste?... io lo getterei nell'acido cloridrico... se io scrivessi in questo modo, davvero, mi taglierei... la mano... ti prego, amica mia, non abbracciarmi... infilare una sequela di banalità tutte insieme e infilarle con lo spiedo di cotanta ignoranza grammaticale e sintattica... è opera, senz'altro, di una malata contagiosa...
> ... brutti tempi... tempi cupi... hi, hi, hi... madonna mia... "_che condizioni"_...


Devo dire che hai un bel modo di aiutare glia ltri chen..sparare a zero basandosi solo su..come l'hai chiamata? "sequela di banalita`" arrivando addirittura a definirla "malata contaggiosa"!
Io sn aperta al confronto ma certi atteggiamenti mi irritano e mi inteneriscono allo stesso tempo nn c'e che dire..


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> potresti scrivere le parole con tutte le lettere?
> siamo in un forum, non è sms.


cerchero` di sorzarmi cat.


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> cerchero` di sorzarmi cat.


grazie, delle tue parole contratte non le capisco.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lui è d'accordo?
> Perchè in tal caso, contenti voi....
> Ma se lui sapesse, come starebbe? Migliorerebbe davvero come pensi tu il vostro rapporto? Il difetto, nel perfetto progetto di vita che illustri, è lì. Prima o poi farai un errore: ti innamorerai di un altro, ti farai scoprire, ti incasinerai... e poi.... noi saremo qui.
> Quello che ti pare così giusto lo è solo per te, ma se lo è, allora perchè non dai al tuo fidanzato la possibilità di scegliere quel che è giusto per sè?
> Un abbraccio


Egoismo forse? In fondo lo siamo un po` tutti.
E poi nn c'e` niente di perfetto al mondo credimi, forse e` tanto bello e vario proprio per qst.
Dici che nn ne sn innamorata? Mi faro` scoprire, mi incasinero`?
Sn sempre esperienze Grande..che in ogni caso ti fanno crescere. Tirarsi indietro e nn s eguire il proprio istinto nn ti porta lontano cmq.
Grazie, sei satto decisamente il piu` umano.


----------



## Old dilaniato (perchè idiota) (14 Settembre 2007)

diana, sei tutto quello che cerco in una donna.


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Devo dire che hai un bel modo di aiutare glia ltri chen..sparare a zero basandosi solo su..come l'hai chiamata? "sequela di banalita`" arrivando addirittura a definirla "malata contaggiosa"!
> Io sn aperta al confronto ma certi atteggiamenti mi irritano e mi inteneriscono allo stesso tempo nn c'e che dire..


Non l'ho pagata giuro. 

Diana.. con il tuo modo di vedere l'amore non credo di poter concordare. 
appena torno ti spiego.
per il resto, benvenuta.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Egoismo forse? In fondo lo siamo un po` tutti.
> E poi nn c'e` niente di perfetto al mondo credimi, forse e` tanto bello e vario proprio per qst.
> Dici che nn ne sn innamorata? Mi faro` scoprire, mi incasinero`?
> Sn sempre esperienze Grande..che in ogni caso ti fanno crescere. Tirarsi indietro e nn s eguire il proprio istinto nn ti porta lontano cmq.
> Grazie, sei satto decisamente il piu` umano.


grazie a te, ma sono donna.
Però non hai risposto: lui come starebbe?
E' questo negargli la possibilità di scegliere e non consiedrare i suoi sentimenti, la sofferenza (e non il tradimento in sè, che può essere un inciampo nel percorso insieme), che mi fa pensare che non l'ami, ti piace sentirti amata e ti fa stare bene avere braccia in cui rannicchiarti.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> quindi lui NON lo sa? Bene, molto bene. E perché non glielo dici scusa? Dove sta il problema?


a cosa servirebbe? soffriremmo entrambie  eingigantiremmo il tutto.
Quello che trovo fuori nn tange il mio rapporto cn lui, lo rafforza al massimo.
Ma davvero nn c'e` nessuno che riesca  a capire quello che sto cercando di dire?!
Forse e` una fase si..ma del tutto "umana".
Voi mi descrivete come un mostro..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*non ho capito*



Diana ha detto:


> a cosa servirebbe? soffriremmo entrambie eingigantiremmo il tutto.
> Quello che trovo fuori nn tange il mio rapporto cn lui, lo rafforza al massimo.
> Ma davvero nn c'e` nessuno che riesca a capire quello che sto cercando di dire?!
> Forse e` una fase si..ma del tutto "umana".
> Voi mi descrivete come un mostro..


Perché ci racconti queste cose?
Per trovare appoggio?
Per vedere quante "menti ristrette" esistono al mondo?
Per cercare di capire cosa ti spinge?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> grazie a te, ma sono donna.
> Però non hai risposto: lui come starebbe?
> E' questo negargli la possibilità di scegliere e non consiedrare i suoi sentimenti, la sofferenza (e non il tradimento in sè, che può essere un inciampo nel percorso insieme), che mi fa pensare che non l'ami, ti piace sentirti amata e ti fa stare bene avere braccia in cui rannicchiarti.


A chi nn piace Grande? Starebbe male che domande..
ma a che serve dirglielo?
Nn cambierebbe quello che provo per lui.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> a cosa servirebbe? soffriremmo entrambie eingigantiremmo il tutto.
> Quello che trovo fuori nn tange il mio rapporto cn lui, lo rafforza al massimo.
> Ma davvero nn c'e` nessuno che riesca a capire quello che sto cercando di dire?!
> Forse e` una fase si..ma del tutto "umana".
> Voi mi descrivete come un mostro..


ma quale mostro?
Ti ci sentirai tu?
Spirito libero, magari!
Solo che uno spirito libero perchè ha bisogno delle catene di una relazione stabile, mi domando?
E allora penso, non è che anzichè bisogno di chi la riempia, questa ragazza ha bisogno di conferme alla sua insicurezza, ha bisogno di sentirsi speciale, migliore, in maniera esagerata e lo fa attraverso queste relazioni così diverse, che vanno dal sesso all'affetto sincero?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> a cosa servirebbe? soffriremmo entrambie  eingigantiremmo il tutto.
> Quello che trovo fuori nn tange il mio rapporto cn lui, lo rafforza al massimo.
> Ma davvero nn c'e` nessuno che riesca  a capire quello che sto cercando di dire?!
> Forse e` una fase si..ma del tutto "umana".
> Voi mi descrivete come un mostro..


No Diana, i mostri sono quelli che usano violenza sui bambini. Tu non sei un mostro. Sei solo egoista. Ma sei giovane, spero che capirai il significato della parola amore, prima o poi. 

ps lo rafforza per te, lui povero non rientra nel gioco...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> A chi nn piace Grande? Starebbe male che domande..
> ma a che serve dirglielo?
> Nn cambierebbe quello che provo per lui.


ma cambierebbe quello che lui prova per te.
Ama una persona che non esiste, perchè non conosce una delle parti più importanti di te.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ama una persona che non esiste


Ma magari fa anche lui lo stesso e si divertono tranquillamente...


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché ci racconti queste cose?
> Per trovare appoggio?
> Per vedere quante "menti ristrette" esistono al mondo?
> Per cercare di capire cosa ti spinge?


Pensavo che qst fosse un forum dove ci si confrontasse..
Volevo essere costruttiva per me stessa e per glia altri..cercare di capirmi meglio e magari aiutare qualcuno cn la mia esperinza.
Cmq nn ritengo le mie verita` assolute, e` solo un punto di vista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Esperienza*



Diana ha detto:


> Pensavo che qst fosse un forum dove ci si confrontasse..
> Volevo essere costruttiva per me stessa e per glia altri..cercare di capirmi meglio e magari aiutare qualcuno cn la mia esperinza.
> Cmq nn ritengo le mie verita` assolute, e` solo un punto di vista.


Come ti organizzi il tempo?
Dove incotri tutto questo "bendidio"?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma cambierebbe quello che lui prova per te.
> Ama una persona che non esiste, perchè non conosce una delle parti più importanti di te.


Allora devo arrivare alal conclusione che io ( e nn so quante altre persone!) nn possono essere amata da nessuno.
qst maledetta verita` a che serve?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Pensavo che qst fosse un forum dove ci si confrontasse..
> Volevo essere costruttiva per me stessa e per glia altri..cercare di capirmi meglio e magari aiutare qualcuno cn la mia esperinza.
> Cmq nn ritengo le mie verita` assolute, e` solo un punto di vista.


Traduco? Qualcuno che ti dicesse brava bene bis?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Pensavo che qst fosse un forum dove ci si confrontasse..
> Volevo essere costruttiva per me stessa e per glia altri..cercare di capirmi meglio e magari aiutare qualcuno cn la mia esperinza.
> Cmq nn ritengo le mie verita` assolute, e` solo un punto di vista.


 
te lo chiedo perchè l'argomento mi interessa tanto: se ti capitasse di entrare in un forum e trovare un messaggio del tuo fidanzato che dice le stesse identiche cose, come reagiresti? sinceramente. considerando che anch'io sono stata a mio tempo fedifraga.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come ti organizzi il tempo?
> Dove incotri tutto questo "bendidio"?


Lo ritaglio, me lo creo. Tutto e` volerlo.
Il problema nn e` dove o quando e ` il modo in cui vivo la cosa.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Allora devo arrivare alal conclusione che io ( e nn so quante altre persone!) nn possono essere amata da nessuno.
> qst maledetta verita` a che serve?


A farti amare per quello che sei. Se sei così è giusto dirlo. Poi non mi sembra che tu ti faccia sensi di colpa no? Alors, amore libero ... per te e per i tuoi partners, consapevoli però...


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Traduco? Qualcuno che ti dicesse brava bene bis?


No tesoro, qualcuno che cercasse di capire la fragilita` e le motivazioni di qst atteggiamento.
E nn che mi predisse nella sfera di cristallo cosa mia ccadra` se continuo cosi`..


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> No tesoro, qualcuno che cercasse di capire la fragilita` e le motivazioni di qst atteggiamento.
> E nn che mi predisse nella sfera di cristallo cosa mia ccadra` se continuo cosi`..



che cosa ti accadrà è un problema tuo, hai 22 anni, non sei più una bambina per certe cose. Fragilità, motivazioni... credevo ci stessi bene in questa situazione. Sbagliavo?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> te lo chiedo perchè l'argomento mi interessa tanto: se ti capitasse di entrare in un forum e trovare un messaggio del tuo fidanzato che dice le stesse identiche cose, come reagiresti? sinceramente. considerando che anch'io sono stata a mio tempo fedifraga.


Me lo sn chiesta tante volte. Sicuramente cercherei di capire le motivizaioni di qsta tteggiamento.
Abbiamo trascorso tanto tempo insieme, nn potrei nn riconsocerlo in nessun atteggiamento.
penso che potremmo superarlo, pero` bisogna volerlo in due.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> che cosa ti accadrà è un problema tuo, hai 22 anni, non sei più una bambina per certe cose. Fragilità, motivazioni... credevo ci stessi bene in questa situazione. Sbagliavo?[/quote
> Cerco di vivere piu` o meno serenamentee qst mia "necessita`". Ma le fragilita` le abbiamo tutti, nn credi?
> Se fossi stata sicura al 100% di quello che volevo nn venivo a scrivervi qui..e poi nn bisogna mai essere troppo sicuri nella vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*e no*



Diana ha detto:


> Lo ritaglio, me lo creo. Tutto e` volerlo.
> Il problema nn e` dove o quando e ` il modo in cui vivo la cosa.


Il quando e il come non è indipendente dal perché e dal senso...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Settembre 2007)

*Diana..*



Diana ha detto:


> Lo ritaglio, me lo creo. Tutto e` volerlo.
> Il problema nn e` dove o quando e ` il modo in cui vivo la cosa.


Vi sono parecchie contraddizioni in quel che dici.

Parli di rispetto: cosa intendi TU per rispetto? 

Parli di amore: cosa intendi TU per amore?

Nel minimo dovresti poterli intendere come non voler far soffrire e desiderare il suo bene?
Se ami una persona vuoi stare con lei, giusto? 
Ma nel momento in cui metti in conto che se ti scoprisse finirebbe tutto e commenti con "son esperienze" vuol dire che più di tanto non te ne cala, sbaglio?

Quel che cerchi negli altri mi par evidente che non lo trovi in lui.

Perchè non restare libera o trovare qualcuno che possa accettare questa tua visuale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vi sono parecchie contraddizioni in quel che dici.
> 
> Parli di rispetto: cosa intendi TU per rispetto?
> 
> ...


Feddy ...chiedo i diritti d'autore!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Me lo sn chiesta tante volte. Sicuramente cercherei di capire le motivizaioni di qsta tteggiamento.
> Abbiamo trascorso tanto tempo insieme, nn potrei nn riconsocerlo in nessun atteggiamento.
> penso che potremmo superarlo, pero` bisogna volerlo in due.


 
Superarlo se si tratta di lui..se si tratta di te, come in questo caso, dubito che il tuo intento nel postare il messaggio sia stato quello di "superare" questa condizione. Scusa ma a me sembra di notare un bel pò di narcisismo nelle tue parole, quasi una sottile compiacenza del fatto che "fai quello che fai e sei come sei".
Domanda: ma non fai prima a lasciarlo questo povero cristo e a divertirti spensieratamente "donandoti" a chi ritieni più opportuno, senza cadere in contraddizione?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vi sono parecchie contraddizioni in quel che dici.
> 
> Parli di rispetto: cosa intendi TU per rispetto?
> 
> ...


 
me la calerebbe e` come. Nn riesco a immaginare la mia vita senza di lui..o meglio potrei ma nn voglio.
E` cn lui che ho iniziato a vivere.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Superarlo se si tratta di lui..se si tratta di te, come in questo caso, dubito che il tuo intento nel postare il messaggio sia stato quello di "superare" questa condizione. Scusa ma a me sembra di notare un bel pò di narcisismo nelle tue parole, quasi una sottile compiacenza del fatto che "fai quello che fai e sei come sei".
> Domanda: ma non fai prima a lasciarlo questo povero cristo e a divertirti spensieratamente "donandoti" a chi ritieni più opportuno, senza cadere in contraddizione?


 Una volta tanto ho pensato di poter essere sincera e dire el cose esattamente come stanno.
Nn sono narcisista credimi. E non e` assolutamente un povero cristo.

Perche` dovrei farne a meno se e` cosi` importante per me e so di esserlo io per lui?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> me la calerebbe e` come. Nn riesco a immaginare la mia vita senza di lui..o meglio potrei ma nn voglio.
> E` cn lui che ho iniziato a vivere.


E quindi torniamo all'altro concetto, il rispetto!

Come puoi pretendere di trattenere questo "amore", quando senza esitazione cerchi altro?
Quando lo tratti come un soprammobile che deve star lì fino a quando tu non rivolgi lo sguardo dalla sua parte?

O anzicchè di amore, dovremmo parlare della paura di star sola? Dell'abitudine? Delle proprie insicurezze che speriamo di colmare con tutti questi "altri"?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Feddy ...chiedo i diritti d'autore!


Già partito il bonifico!!!


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> me la calerebbe e` come. Nn riesco a immaginare la mia vita senza di lui..o meglio potrei ma nn voglio.
> E` cn lui che ho iniziato a vivere.


Cara, la tua ingenuità mi intenerisce. E non sono ironica eh. Diglielo. Quando lo saprà forse non ti vorrà più, ma almeno tu scoprirai il senso. Dell'amore.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> a cosa servirebbe? soffriremmo entrambie eingigantiremmo il tutto.
> Quello che trovo fuori nn tange il mio rapporto cn lui, lo rafforza al massimo.
> Ma davvero nn c'e` nessuno che riesca a capire quello che sto cercando di dire?!
> Forse e` una fase si..ma del tutto "umana".
> Voi mi descrivete come un mostro..


...ma che mostro e mostro...nulla di nuovo sotto il sole...chi tradisce all'inizio si sente sempre onnipotente! Al di là del bene e del male...ci siamo passati tutti (i traditori).

Ma sta tranquilla, passa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Se ...SE*



Diana ha detto:


> me la calerebbe e` come. Nn riesco a immaginare la mia vita senza di lui..o meglio potrei ma nn voglio.
> E` cn lui che ho iniziato a vivere.


Se è così forse hai paura di dipendere troppo da lui e ti stai preparando tanti paracadute.
Hai terrore dell'abbandono?
Perché?
Sei così certa di non rischiarlo di più con questo comportamento?
Non credi che potrebbe scoprirlo?


P.S. Vedi che quando e come possono contare molto?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Non l'ho pagata giuro.
> 
> Diana.. con il tuo modo di vedere l'amore non credo di poter concordare.
> appena torno ti spiego.
> per il resto, benvenuta.


Otella aspetto cn piacere.
Grazie per il benvenuto


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Settembre 2007)

*Diana*

Innanzitutto, benvenuta.
Credimi: dopo aver letto il tuo intervento, non so se ridere o piangere.
Air


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Delle proprie insicurezze che speriamo di colmare con tutti questi "altri"?


Grande saggio Fedi. Il vuoto dell'anima. Che si riempie di altro vuoto. E perde definitivamente il senso...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

dilaniato (perchè idiota) ha detto:


> diana, sei tutto quello che cerco in una donna.


...ma non volevi la tipa integerrima e orgogliosa?

Sei un po' confuso, figlio mio....


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se è così forse hai paura di dipendere troppo da lui e ti stai preparando tanti paracadute.
> Hai terrore dell'abbandono?
> Perché?


Grande verità anche questa.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se è così forse hai paura di dipendere troppo da lui e ti stai preparando tanti paracadute.
> Hai terrore dell'abbandono?
> Perché?
> Sei così certa di non rischiarlo di più con questo comportamento?
> ...


Sn abbastanza forte e indipendente. Mi sn sollevata da cose che al momento credevo ingestibili.
Potrebbe scoprirlo si, ma alla fine nn riesco a resistere al rischio. In un certo senso ti fa sentire viva anche quello..
L'unica paura che ho e di starmi perdendo qualcosa..
ma ho anche io i miei rimpianti, come tutti del resto.
Ma nn resisto aquel famoso.."chissa` come potrebbe essere?"


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> No tesoro, qualcuno che cercasse di capire la fragilita` e le motivazioni di qst atteggiamento.
> E nn che mi predisse nella sfera di cristallo cosa mia ccadra` se continuo cosi`..


le fragilità sono evidenti, e l'età non c'entra niente. Qui ci sono madri di famiglia quarantenni, me compresa, che hanno fatto gli stessi identici sbagli (magari pero' con un pizzico in meno di autocompiacimento, eh, ma quello è si l'età).

Le motivazioni pure. Sono assolutamente certa che se fossi così sicura del tuo diritto all'adulterio spacciato per atteggiamento bon vivant e intellettualmente aperto ed evoluto non verresti qui a dircelo. Vivresti per i cavoli tuoi senza un niente di domanda, e chi s'è visto s'è visto.

Vieni qui perché in fondo SAI che stai sbagliando, e hai l'intelligenza per mettere questo tuo convincimento in discussione. Lasciati attrarre dal lato Oscuro della Forza!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Innanzitutto, benvenuta.
> Credimi: dopo aver letto il tuo intervento, non so se ridere o piangere.
> Air


mi sei stato di molto aiuto Air
Grazie milla


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grande saggio Fedi. Il vuoto dell'anima. Che si riempie di altro vuoto. E perde definitivamente il senso...


E qst vuoto da cosa e` creato?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> le fragilità sono evidenti, e l'età non c'entra niente. Qui ci sono madri di famiglia quarantenni, me compresa, che hanno fatto gli stessi identici sbagli (magari pero' con un pizzico in meno di autocompiacimento, eh, ma quello è si l'età).
> 
> Le motivazioni pure. Sono assolutamente certa che se fossi così sicura del tuo diritto all'adulterio spacciato per atteggiamento bon vivant e intellettualmente aperto ed evoluto non verresti qui a dircelo. Vivresti per i cavoli tuoi senza un niente di domanda, e chi s'è visto s'è visto.
> 
> ...


Quindi mi stai dicendo che dovrei continuare per la mia strada?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E qst vuoto da cosa e` creato?


La risposta è dentro di te. 

ps parlo come gli oracoli...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Una volta tanto ho pensato di poter essere sincera e dire el cose esattamente come stanno.
> Nn sono narcisista credimi. E non e` assolutamente un povero cristo.
> 
> Perche` dovrei farne a meno se e` cosi` importante per me e so di esserlo io per lui?


Hai fatto bene a essere sincera. Parti da qui, con te stessa.
"Povero cristo", perchè sono sicura, Diana, che lui probabilmente pensa le stesse cose che pensi tu. Probabilmente decine di volte al giorno si incrocia con ragazze che gli fanno sangue e probabilmente respinge il più antico degli impulsi, che tu invece sei pronta ad accogliere con gioia e anche con curiosità. Ma magari anche no. Magari questo impulso non gli viene, o magari lo asseconda e tu non ne sai niente.Tradiresti per sesso o per novità. Ma chi ti dice di là che lui non faccia lo stesso? Perchè non gliene parli, non la tiri fuori questa cosa? Perchè usarlo come il tuo personale tappabuchi per riempire i vuoti della solitudine e non dargli l'opportunità di fare lo stesso con te?Se ragiona come te, magari non aspetta altro, che ne sai. Non saresti felice di scoprire che è così?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Allora devo arrivare alal conclusione che io ( e nn so quante altre persone!) nn possono essere amata da nessuno.
> qst maledetta verita` a che serve?


perchè, non potresti essere amata così come ritieni di essere? Coppie libere, persone che allegramente tradiscono tenendo il coniuge all'oscuro dei dettagli o gente che frequenta insieme locali per scambisti. La varietà non finisce mai di stupirmi.
Tu meriti di essere amata, ma vorrei dirti anche che meriti di amarti tu stessa e mi pare lo faccia solo in superficie. 
Non penso sia piacevole apparire a tutti (fidanzato, famiglia, amici) diversa da quelloc he si è. Non ti ami abbastanza da essere te stessa o in realtà quella parte di te non ti piace?
E infine: lui non merita forse di essere amato quanto ama? Non merita chi si ritenga appagata dal suo amore e non mostri di sè solo ciò che preferisce?
Il tuo tradimento è innanzitutto morale (lui non conosce tutta te) e poi, solo poi, fisico.


----------



## Old miche547 (14 Settembre 2007)

*divertiti impunita*

Mi pare evidente che tu ti rendi conto che non stai facendo la cosa giusta ma al contempo non vuoi mollare il giocattolino che è così bello e divertente e ti dirò di più: non puoi nemmeno pensare che il tuo fidanzato si potrebbe incaz... se venisse ad impararlo, ma come, privarti del tuo passatempo preferito!.
Sei una bambina viziata, meriti tante sculacciate, lo sai e sai che in tanti in fondo si sono "divertiti" come te, che tutti quelli che qui parlano come saggi sono caduti miseramente in fallo e quindi perchè non considerano come umano quello che tu ora fai? Come darti torto, ci sono due faccie della medaglia, vuoi divertirti? che problema c'è? 
Un suggerimento, comincia a proporre al tuo fidanzatino, scambi di coppie e quant'altro per vedere come reagisce, poi magari gli fai conoscere l'altro e fate una cosa a tre.
divertiti più che puoi, finchè puoi.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E quindi torniamo all'altro concetto, il rispetto!
> 
> Come puoi pretendere di trattenere questo "amore", quando senza esitazione cerchi altro?
> Quando lo tratti come un soprammobile che deve star lì fino a quando tu non rivolgi lo sguardo dalla sua parte?
> ...


Saro` infelice a spiegarmi..ma nn e` un discorso semplice.
Io nn lo tratto come un soprammobile. E` indiscutibilmente stato l'uomo piu` importante della mia vita finoa  qst momento e lo tratto come tale credimi..tradimenti a parte.
Che insicurezze avrei secondo te? E in che modo potrebbero` colmarle glia ltri?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

miche547 ha detto:


> Mi pare evidente che tu ti rendi conto che non stai facendo la cosa giusta ma al contempo non vuoi mollare il giocattolino che è così bello e divertente e ti dirò di più: non puoi nemmeno pensare che il tuo fidanzato si potrebbe incaz... se venisse ad impararlo, ma come, privarti del tuo passatempo preferito!.
> Sei una bambina viziata, meriti tante sculacciate, lo sai e sai che in tanti in fondo si sono "divertiti" come te, che tutti quelli che qui parlano come saggi sono caduti miseramente in fallo e quindi perchè non considerano come umano quello che tu ora fai? Come darti torto, ci sono due faccie della medaglia, vuoi divertirti? che problema c'è?
> Un suggerimento, comincia a proporre al tuo fidanzatino, scambi di coppie e quant'altro per vedere come reagisce, poi magari gli fai conoscere l'altro e fate una cosa a tre.
> divertiti più che puoi, finchè puoi.


La prendo come uan proposta..un punto di vista.
Ma ci tengo a precisare che nnt ratto glia ltri come giocattolini. Nn mi concedo cn tutta qst facilta`, lo faccio solo se ne vale la pena.
E soprattutto nn sn una bambina viziata. La vita nn mi ha "viziato poi cosi` tanto. 
Che qualcuno mi sta facendo prediche ipocrite e` vero`..ma che ben venga se sn costruttive.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tu meriti di essere amata, ma vorrei dirti anche che meriti di amarti tu stessa e mi pare lo faccia solo in superficie.
> Non penso sia piacevole apparire a tutti (fidanzato, famiglia, amici) diversa da quelloc he si è. Non ti ami abbastanza da essere te stessa o in realtà quella parte di te non ti piace?


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *La risposta è dentro di te. *


...ma è sbagliata! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che dovrei continuare per la mia strada?


 
esattamente il contrario. Siccome hai l'intelligenza di metterti in discussione, fallo, fino in fondo. Prendi in considerazione anche i nostri punti di vista.

Male non puo' farti, no?!

Bacio!


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Saro` infelice a spiegarmi..ma nn e` un discorso semplice.
> Io nn lo tratto come un soprammobile. E` indiscutibilmente stato l'uomo piu` importante della mia vita finoa  qst momento e lo tratto come tale credimi..tradimenti a parte.
> * Ch**e insicurezze avrei secondo te? E in che modo potrebbero` colmarle glia ltri?*


Piu' che insicurezze io le chiamerei: Insoddisfazioni ... Diana, cosa cerchi?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> La vita nn mi ha "viziato poi cosi` tanto.


Forse è proprio per questo che hai tanta paura di lasciarti andare all'amore...


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè, non potresti essere amata così come ritieni di essere? Coppie libere, persone che allegramente tradiscono tenendo il coniuge all'oscuro dei dettagli o gente che frequenta insieme locali per scambisti. La varietà non finisce mai di stupirmi.
> Tu meriti di essere amata, ma vorrei dirti anche che meriti di amarti tu stessa e mi pare lo faccia solo in superficie.
> Non penso sia piacevole apparire a tutti (fidanzato, famiglia, amici) diversa da quelloc he si è. Non ti ami abbastanza da essere te stessa o in realtà quella parte di te non ti piace?
> E infine: lui non merita forse di essere amato quanto ama? Non merita chi si ritenga appagata dal suo amore e non mostri di sè solo ciò che preferisce?
> Il tuo tradimento è innanzitutto morale (lui non conosce tutta te) e poi, solo poi, fisico.


Se appaio "divisa" e perche` quello che mi circonda nn mi accetterebbe per come sn interamente. Cn questo nn voglio colpevolizzare nessuno, e` una cosa nn facile da accettare. 
E riguardo il secondo punto ti sembrera` assurdo..ma io sento di reimpirlo cn il mio amore anche se nn mi mostro nella mia integrita`.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Forse è proprio per questo che hai tanta paura di lasciarti andare all'amore...


io pensavo di lasciarmi andare fin troppo..


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piu' che insicurezze io le chiamerei: Insoddisfazioni ... Diana, cosa cerchi?


 Se lo sapevo magari nn stavamo qui a discuterne.
Forse sn incontentabile di natura..o forse e` nelal natura dell'uomo nn sentirsi mai appagato.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a essere sincera. Parti da qui, con te stessa.
> "Povero cristo", perchè sono sicura, Diana, che lui probabilmente pensa le stesse cose che pensi tu. Probabilmente decine di volte al giorno si incrocia con ragazze che gli fanno sangue e probabilmente respinge il più antico degli impulsi, che tu invece sei pronta ad accogliere con gioia e anche con curiosità. Ma magari anche no. Magari questo impulso non gli viene, o magari lo asseconda e tu non ne sai niente.Tradiresti per sesso o per novità. Ma chi ti dice di là che lui non faccia lo stesso? Perchè non gliene parli, non la tiri fuori questa cosa? Perchè usarlo come il tuo personale tappabuchi per riempire i vuoti della solitudine e non dargli l'opportunità di fare lo stesso con te?Se ragiona come te, magari non aspetta altro, che ne sai. Non saresti felice di scoprire che è così?


 
Scusa qnd ho detto di usarlo come un tappabuchi?
Lo consoco abbstanza credimi, lui qst esigenza nn la sente, nn ci riuscirebbe. Nn e` come me..e` decisamente migliore come persona.
Ma io cosa posso farcis e sn cosi`?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

e non ti capita mai di ricevere una sua chiamata tipo "ci vediamo,amore?" ma tu avevi già appuntamento con un altro e non vorresti rinunciare?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> esattamente il contrario. Siccome hai l'intelligenza di metterti in discussione, fallo, fino in fondo. Prendi in considerazione anche i nostri punti di vista.
> 
> Male non puo' farti, no?!
> 
> Bacio!


pensavo fosse evidente che e` quello che sto facendo..altrimenti nn sarei qui a cercare di argomentare le mie motivazioni.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Scusa qnd ho detto di usarlo come un tappabuchi?
> Lo consoco abbstanza credimi, lui qst esigenza nn la sente, nn ci riuscirebbe. Nn e` come me..e` decisamente migliore come persona.
> Ma io cosa posso farcis e sn cosi`?


puoi essere sincera e dirgli "io sento quest'esigenza e non vorrei frenarmi perchè per me è stupido e inutile. Tu puoi amarmi e accettarmi anche così?"
Ma se la risposta fosse no?
Cosa sceglieresti?
Mi dirai, perchè devo scegliere?
Perchè è lui che ha DIRITTO di scegliere.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> io pensavo di lasciarmi andare fin troppo..


Diana parlo di AMORE. Senti mai avuto problemi di altro genere? Tu o in famiglia? Se non vuoi rispondermi qui mandami un messaggio pvt.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e non ti capita mai di ricevere una sua chiamata tipo "ci vediamo,amore?" ma tu avevi già appuntamento con un altro e non vorresti rinunciare?


e` capitato. Ma ho imparato a  gestire qst situazione. Ho delle mie regole.
E lui viene prima di tutto.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Scusa qnd ho detto di usarlo come un tappabuchi?
> Lo consoco abbstanza credimi, lui qst esigenza nn la sente, nn ci riuscirebbe. Nn e` come me..e` decisamente migliore come persona.
> Ma io cosa posso farcis e sn cosi`?


Non lo hai detto ma mi sembra abbastanza evidente...sennò lo lasceresti sentendoti libera di fare le tue scelte.
Nessuno ti fa una colpa se sei come sei, ma quante volte l'ho sentita questa frase.."sono così e non posso farci niente"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Mah*



Diana ha detto:


> pensavo fosse evidente che e` quello che sto facendo..altrimenti nn sarei qui a cercare di argomentare le mie motivazioni.


Dici di volerti mettere in discussione, ma non lo fai.
Rispondi senza spiegare.
Ripeti che sei così non puoi farci nulla.
Però sei venuta qui per qualcosa.
Ma hai enormi resistenze ad aprirti.
Anche con il tuo ragazzo è così?
Non riesci ad aprirti?
Non intendo rivelare che ti fai altri, ma proprio affidarti davvero?


----------



## cofusa27q (14 Settembre 2007)

Hai mai pensato a cosa faresti se qualcuno che ami, hai amato o amerai(al di là che hai un ragazzo) facesse la stessa cosa con te...sbandiererebbe amore, ma poi andasse con tutte le donne che ritiene interessanti, pur continuando ad avere con te qst rapporto che "va oltre"?!?
Ti sentiresti lo stesso ARRICCHITA & APPAGATA?


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Se lo sapevo magari nn stavamo qui a discuterne.
> Forse sn incontentabile di natura..o forse e` nelal natura dell'uomo nn sentirsi mai appagato.



Sbagliero', forse ... ma io penso/credo che tu Diana non sai ancora cosa veramente vuoi. Cercati e chiarisciti, sei tanto giovane e c'hai ancora tanto tempo davanti a te.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> e` capitato. Ma ho imparato a  gestire qst situazione. Ho delle mie regole.
> E lui viene prima di tutto.


Beh già questo mi piace.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici di volerti mettere in discussione, ma non lo fai.
> Rispondi senza spiegare.
> Ripeti che sei così non puoi farci nulla.
> Però sei venuta qui per qualcosa.
> ...


Mi sto sforzando credimi. Nn e` facilissimo guardarsi dentro e cercare di spiegarlo ad estranei.
Sn qui nella speranza di capirmi meglio credimi. Nn e` che sn nata cn la consapevolezza di essere cosi`..ho dovuto fare un bel alvoro su me stessa per arrivare ad accettarlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Come*



Diana ha detto:


> Mi sto sforzando credimi. Nn e` facilissimo guardarsi dentro e cercare di spiegarlo ad estranei.
> Sn qui nella speranza di capirmi meglio credimi. Nn e` che sn nata cn la consapevolezza di essere cosi`..ho dovuto fare un bel alvoro su me stessa per arrivare ad accettarlo.


Così come?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagliero', forse ... ma io penso/credo che tu Diana non sai ancora cosa veramente vuoi. Cercati e chiarisciti, sei tanto giovane e c'hai ancora tanto tempo davanti a te.


 Spero di vederci piu` chiaro mari. ma forse al gente nn lo sa neanche a 50 anni cosa vuole veramente.
Io ci sto provando..ma devo ancora trovare la strada. A volte mi sembra di nn sapere da dove iniziare..


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Così come?


Cosi`..fedifrega, incontentabile, egoista.
e naturale cercare di trovare il modo di convivere cn certe "esigenze".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Quali?*



Diana ha detto:


> Cosi`..fedifrega, incontentabile, egoista.
> e naturale cercare di trovare il modo di convivere cn certe "esigenze".


sesso più volte al giorno?
Curiosità per le diversità individuali?
Gusto della seduzione?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato a cosa faresti se qualcuno che ami, hai amato o amerai(al di là che hai un ragazzo) facesse la stessa cosa con te...sbandiererebbe amore, ma poi andasse con tutte le donne che ritiene interessanti, pur continuando ad avere con te qst rapporto che "va oltre"?!?
> Ti sentiresti lo stesso ARRICCHITA & APPAGATA?


E` un discorso complesso. Ma se lui riuscisse a rimpirmi totalmente e io sentissi che il nostro legame va al di la di certe "scappatelle" forse riuscirei a superarlo.
Nn so poi in certe cose ti ci devi trovare.
Ma nn ho sensi di colpa confusa, mi spiace.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> sesso più volte al giorno?
> Curiosità per le diversità individuali?
> Gusto della seduzione?


Nulla di tutto cio`.
Necessita` di sentirsi amata, importante.
Cn il mio ragazzo il sesso va benissimo e mi apprezza molto anche come persona.
Curiosita` forse..ma nn tradisco solo per "necessita` fisica". Deve essere una cosa speciale.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E` un discorso complesso. Ma se lui riuscisse a rimpirmi totalmente e io sentissi che il nostro legame va al di la di certe "scappatelle" forse riuscirei a superarlo.
> Nn so poi in certe cose ti ci devi trovare.
> Ma nn ho sensi di colpa confusa, mi spiace.


sbaglierò, ma penso che negli altri (fidanzato incluso) cerchi conferme.
Vuoi sentirti amata, desiderata, vuoi piacere, travolgere... e abbandonare. Perchè alla fine non ti servivano che al tuo personale gioco di seduzione e "follia" che alla lunga rattrista e scontenta anche te. Non ti riempie più neppure quello, per questo sei qui.
Forse da ragazzina non piacevi molto.
Forse una sorella maggiore ti schiacciava o i tuoi vedevano in te solo una bimba e magari una brava studentessa, mai una donna, come volevi sentirti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Che fatica!!*



Diana ha detto:


> Nulla di tutto cio`.
> Necessita` di sentirsi amata, importante.
> Cn il mio ragazzo il sesso va benissimo e mi apprezza molto anche come persona.
> Curiosita` forse..ma nn tradisco solo per "necessita` fisica". Deve essere una cosa speciale.


Sembra un'interrogazione con la studentessa che ha studiato, ma è insicura e le risposte bisogna tirarle fuori con le pinze!
E' venerdì ...non abbiamo tanta energia: dai dì tutto!
Perché pensi di soddisfare la fame di amore con rapporti e relazioni occasionali che non possono essere altro che momenti di consumo ?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Nulla di tutto cio`.
> Necessita` di sentirsi amata, importante.
> Cn il mio ragazzo il sesso va benissimo e mi apprezza molto anche come persona.
> Curiosita` forse..ma nn tradisco solo per "necessita` fisica". Deve essere una cosa speciale.


e quante cose speciali trovi in giro?
e poi come ti rapporti con loro? Una volta e via o relazioni?
Li incontri a lavoro, in giro, in chat........


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l tuo personale gioco di seduzione e "follia" che alla lunga rattrista e scontenta anche te. Non ti riempie più neppure quello, per questo sei qui.


e già il fatto di essere qui e di tirarlo fuori significa che ne sei consapevole Diana.


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Nulla di tutto cio`.
> Necessita` di sentirsi amata, importante.
> Cn il mio ragazzo il sesso va benissimo e mi apprezza molto anche come persona.
> Curiosita` forse..ma nn tradisco solo per "necessita` fisica". Deve essere una cosa speciale.


Diana mi raccomando usa il preservativo, su questo non transigo.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> puoi essere sincera e dirgli "io sento quest'esigenza e non vorrei frenarmi perchè per me è stupido e inutile. Tu puoi amarmi e accettarmi anche così?"
> Ma se la risposta fosse no?
> Cosa sceglieresti?
> Mi dirai, perchè devo scegliere?
> Perchè è lui che ha DIRITTO di scegliere.


La risposta sarebbe no. Ed io sn troppo egoista per rinunciarci.
So che nn e` uan cosa di cui andarne fieri..ma da altro canto mi dico che amo e cerco di essere sempre un punto di riferimento per lui.
ma so che c'e` chi direbbe che qst nn e` amore..ma come spiegarlo?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> La risposta sarebbe no. Ed io sn troppo egoista per rinunciarci.
> So che nn e` uan cosa di cui andarne fieri..ma da altro canto mi dico che amo e cerco di essere sempre un punto di riferimento per lui.
> ma so che c'e` chi direbbe che qst nn e` amore..ma come spiegarlo?


Mi spieghi per favore Diana per te che cos'è l'amore? Ami e? Cosa fai per il tuo amore, concretamente.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E` un discorso complesso. Ma se lui riuscisse a rimpirmi totalmente e io sentissi che il nostro legame va al di la di certe "scappatelle" forse riuscirei a superarlo.
> Ma nn ho sensi di colpa confusa, mi spiace.


 
Io nemmeno ce li avevo quando ho tradito, ma era un'altra situazione..un pò più incasinata diciamo.
Però da queste poche righe mi sembra di capire che c'è qualcosa di lui che non ti soddisfa del tutto, non come tu vorresti, sbaglio?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e quante cose speciali trovi in giro?
> e poi come ti rapporti con loro? Una volta e via o relazioni?
> Li incontri a lavoro, in giro, in chat........


Poche. Nn succede spessissimo infatti. Ma qnd nn c'e` ne sento l'esigenza.
E "all'amante" dico tt senza remore. Nn voglio problemi, voglio che sappia cm sn veramente.
Sn portata a stabilire relazioni cmq..mi lego alle persone cn cui vado a letto, le voglio bene ma senza mai diventare pressante o assillante. Qst nn lo sopporto. E di solito sn io ad essere abbandonata o meglio a farmi da parte qnd sento che nn e` piu` la stessa cosa. Magari dopo resta solo una paicevole amicizia, intima essendo andati a letto insieme.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io nemmeno ce li avevo quando ho tradito, ma era un'altra situazione..un pò più incasinata diciamo.
> Però da queste poche righe mi sembra di capire che c'è qualcosa di lui che non ti soddisfa del tutto, non come tu vorresti, sbaglio?


 Lui nn e` come me, qnd nn puo` comprendermi a pieno. E` qst che nn mi soddisfa. Ma gli sn molto, troppo legata. E nn e` abitudine..


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> a farmi da parte qnd sento che nn e` piu` la stessa cosa. Magari dopo resta solo una paicevole amicizia, intima essendo andati a letto insieme.


Mi spieghi meglio questo concetto "non è pù la stessa cosa" che mi interessa molto? Ti assicuro che le piacevoli amicizie sono proprio quelle dove il letto non c'entra. Forse non hai abbastanza amici di altro tipo. Amiche?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Poche. Nn succede spessissimo infatti. Ma qnd nn c'e` ne sento l'esigenza.
> E "all'amante" dico tt senza remore. Nn voglio problemi, voglio che sappia cm sn veramente.
> Sn portata a stabilire relazioni cmq..mi lego alle persone cn cui vado a letto, le voglio bene ma senza mai diventare pressante o assillante. Qst nn lo sopporto. E di solito sn io ad essere abbandonata o meglio a farmi da parte qnd sento che nn e` piu` la stessa cosa. Magari dopo resta solo una paicevole amicizia, intima essendo andati a letto insieme.


quante?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sbaglierò, ma penso che negli altri (fidanzato incluso) cerchi conferme.
> Vuoi sentirti amata, desiderata, vuoi piacere, travolgere... e abbandonare. Perchè alla fine non ti servivano che al tuo personale gioco di seduzione e "follia" che alla lunga rattrista e scontenta anche te. Non ti riempie più neppure quello, per questo sei qui.
> Forse da ragazzina non piacevi molto.
> Forse una sorella maggiore ti schiacciava o i tuoi vedevano in te solo una bimba e magari una brava studentessa, mai una donna, come volevi sentirti.


 Sn la prima di tre figli. E ho dovuto fare da mamma alla piu` piccina e collaborare attivamente in casa. Ho iniziato a lavorare piccolissima per pagarmi gli studi. Ho subito una violenza a 13 anni e ho dovuta superarla da sola perche` mi vergognavo terribilmente. Ma nn mi piace compatirmi, e nn sn abituata  a parlare di me per qst vi sembra di dover usare "le pinze"..
Ho imparatoa d essere forte, ad andare avanti da sola.
E poi e` arrivato lui..e ho cominciato a vivere.
Nn e` stato facile accettare il fatto di sentire l'esigenza di tradirlo.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quante?


Quante volte ho tradito il mio ragazzo?
3 e l'ultima e` ancora in corso..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*?*



Diana ha detto:


> Poche. Nn succede spessissimo infatti. Ma qnd nn c'e` ne sento l'esigenza.
> E *"all'amante" dico tt senza remore*. Nn voglio problemi, voglio che sappia cm sn veramente.
> Sn portata a stabilire relazioni cmq..mi lego alle persone cn cui vado a letto, le voglio bene ma senza mai diventare pressante o assillante. Qst nn lo sopporto. E di solito sn io ad essere abbandonata o meglio a farmi da parte qnd sento che nn e` piu` la stessa cosa. Magari dopo resta solo una paicevole amicizia, intima essendo andati a letto insieme.


Cosa che non si deve fidare?
Ma sei tu che non ti fidi del tuo ragazzo che credi che il suo amore sia una fragile cosa non rivolta a te, ma a una tua immagine olografica.
Ma quel che tu sei non lo sai.
Cerchi conferme, ma le cerchi in modo tale da essere sicura di non averle se non momentaneamente.
Sei convinta di essere sbagliata, ma non perché cerchi sesso, ma perche paghi amore col sesso, ma ne ricevi, giustamente, solo sesso e un simulacro di amicizia.
Ti dai da sola corda per impiccarti.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Sn la prima di tre figli. E ho dovuto fare da mamma alla piu` piccina e collaborare attivamente in casa. Ho iniziato a lavorare piccolissima per pagarmi gli studi. Ho subito una violenza a 13 anni e ho dovuta superarla da sola perche` mi vergognavo terribilmente. Ma nn mi piace compatirmi, e nn sn abituata  a parlare di me per qst vi sembra di dover usare "le pinze"..
> Ho imparatoa d essere forte, ad andare avanti da sola.
> E poi e` arrivato lui..e ho cominciato a vivere.
> Nn e` stato facile accettare il fatto di sentire l'esigenza di tradirlo.


Diana ti prego, non buttare via l'amore... fatti aiutare a risolvere il dolore, non si superano da sola certe cose. Ti rimangono dentro. E scavano. Lui lo sa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Scusa*



Diana ha detto:


> Sn la prima di tre figli. E ho dovuto fare da mamma alla piu` piccina e collaborare attivamente in casa. Ho iniziato a lavorare piccolissima per pagarmi gli studi. Ho subito una violenza a 13 anni e ho dovuta superarla da sola perche` mi vergognavo terribilmente. Ma nn mi piace compatirmi, e nn sn abituata a parlare di me per qst vi sembra di dover usare "le pinze"..
> Ho imparatoa d essere forte, ad andare avanti da sola.
> E poi e` arrivato lui..e ho cominciato a vivere.
> Nn e` stato facile accettare il fatto di sentire l'esigenza di tradirlo.


Ma a lui hai detto della violenza?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio questo concetto "non è pù la stessa cosa" che mi interessa molto? Ti assicuro che le piacevoli amicizie sono proprio quelle dove il letto non c'entra. Forse non hai abbastanza amici di altro tipo. Amiche?


Un paio, veri. Sn molte esigente inambito di amicizie. Ma neanche a loro potrei raccontare, consocono il mio ragazzo e so che nn capirebbero.
Nn e` piu` la stessa cosa, qnd la cosa sfuma.E` inevitabile qnd senti di tocacre l'apice alivello di intesa, desiderio..e dopo resta un rapporto affettuoso, un bel ricordo e al promessa di restare importanti uno nella mente dell'altro.
Di solito sn uomini impegnati, sposati anche.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Poche. Nn succede spessissimo infatti. Ma qnd nn c'e` ne sento l'esigenza.
> E "all'amante" dico tt senza remore. Nn voglio problemi, voglio che sappia cm sn veramente.
> Sn portata a stabilire relazioni cmq..mi lego alle persone cn cui vado a letto, le voglio bene ma senza mai diventare pressante o assillante. Qst nn lo sopporto. E di solito sn io ad essere abbandonata o meglio a farmi da parte qnd sento che nn e` piu` la stessa cosa. Magari dopo resta solo una paicevole amicizia, intima essendo andati a letto insieme.


Senti, ma perchè all'amante senti il bisogno di dire tutto senza remore e al tuo ragazzo no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Santo cielo!*



Diana ha detto:


> Un paio, veri. Sn molte esigente inambito di amicizie. Ma neanche a loro potrei raccontare, consocono il mio ragazzo e so che nn capirebbero.
> Nn e` piu` la stessa cosa, qnd la cosa sfuma.E` inevitabile qnd senti di tocacre l'apice alivello di intesa, desiderio..e dopo resta un rapporto affettuoso, un bel ricordo e al promessa di restare importanti uno nella mente dell'altro.
> Di solito sn uomini impegnati, sposati anche.


Ma riproduci in un ruolo apparentemente consapevole e di forza quello che hai subìto!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Come puoi non rendertene conto!!


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Diana ti prego, non buttare via l'amore... fatti aiutare a risolvere il dolore, non si superano da sola certe cose. Ti rimangono dentro. E scavano. Lui lo sa?


qnd ci siamo messi insieme arrivmmo a un bivio. O glielo dicevo o troncavamo. Nn vivevo il sesso in maniera serena. E ho deciso di spiegargli. Ha capito, e` stato paziente e alla fine lo abbiamo superato. Ora vivo il sesso molto serenamente.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa che non si deve fidare?
> Ma sei tu che non ti fidi del tuo ragazzo che credi che il suo amore sia una fragile cosa non rivolta a te, ma a una tua immagine olografica.
> Ma quel che tu sei non lo sai.
> Cerchi conferme, ma le cerchi in modo tale da essere sicura di non averle se non momentaneamente.
> ...


 Perche` dovrei volere conferme solo momentaneamente? Nn sn io che metto fine a qst rapporti..


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> qnd ci siamo messi insieme arrivmmo a un bivio. O glielo dicevo o troncavamo. Nn vivevo il sesso in maniera serena. E ho deciso di spiegargli. Ha capito, e` stato paziente e alla fine lo abbiamo superato. Ora vivo il sesso molto serenamente.


No Diana, non lo vivi serenamente. E infatti sei qui. E' Diana ferita che non vuole l'amore SANO. E' tutto così chiaro... ma non hai qualcuno che ti possa aiutare davvero? Senti intanto ti mando un abbraccio...


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma riproduci in un ruolo apparentemente consapevole e di forza quello che hai subìto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In che senso? spiegami meglio..


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma quale mostro?
> Ti ci sentirai tu?
> Spirito libero, magari!
> Solo che uno spirito libero perchè ha bisogno delle catene di una relazione stabile, mi domando?
> E allora penso, non è che anzichè bisogno di chi la riempia, questa ragazza ha bisogno di conferme alla sua insicurezza, ha bisogno di sentirsi speciale, migliore, in maniera esagerata e lo fa attraverso queste relazioni così diverse, che vanno dal sesso all'affetto sincero?


 
Giusto, molto giusto. premesso che non vi deve essere mai giudizio a mio avviso, la visione della vita di Diana sarebbe perfetta se non vi fosse un affetto, apparentemente inconsapevole, del suo desiderio di novità e di affettività (in tutti i sensi). Io non credo che sia cultura o retaggio ma penso che quando si provino sentimenti profondi (che a 22 anni è unpò difficile provare) si voglia costruire e questo non significa routine, noia o altro, significa progettualità. A 22 è difficile averne e io a quell'età non credevo possibile provare determinate cose. con il tempo con la consapevolezza tutto questo è venuto. Credo che Diana debba compiere il suo percorso di maturazione che potrebbe avere due direzioni: un cambiamento nei comportamenti che la portino ad un desiderio di maggiore esclusività affettiva ovvero un perseguimento del suo desiderio ri libertà e di novità che però è molto probabilmente incompatibile con una relazione fissa e progettuale nell'accezione migliore del termine. un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Sn la prima di tre figli. E ho dovuto fare da mamma alla piu` piccina e collaborare attivamente in casa. Ho iniziato a lavorare piccolissima per pagarmi gli studi. Ho subito una violenza a 13 anni e ho dovuta superarla da sola perche` mi vergognavo terribilmente. Ma nn mi piace compatirmi, e nn sn abituata a parlare di me per qst vi sembra di dover usare "le pinze"..
> Ho imparatoa d essere forte, ad andare avanti da sola.
> E poi e` arrivato lui..e ho cominciato a vivere.
> Nn e` stato facile accettare il fatto di sentire l'esigenza di tradirlo.


cara Diana, se dovessimo fare l'analisi vedremmo qui tante di quelle cose!
Una bambina un pò trascurata dopo la nascita di due sorelle minori.
Una bambina costretta a diventare donna (non riesco ad immaginare una ragazzina di 13 anni i cui genitori non si accorgano di una violenzqa...rabbrividisco).
Una donna di 13 anni che non sa più piangere, urlare, soffrire. Ma tiene duro, va avanti, sopporta tutto.
Immagino che "non mi piace compatiri" significhi anche "non ci voglio pensare".
Il vuoto che devi colmare con questi uomini è forse lo stesso vuoto che l'assenza di pensiero ha generato. Iniziavi il tread dicendo che arrivavi qui per non pensare ai tuoi problemi.
Stare fra le braccia del tuo uomo ti aiuta a metabolizzare tutto, ti fa sentire amata e felice. Tra le braccia degli alltri cerchi un interruttore che spenga i tuoi pensieri, le ansie, le aspettative che tutti hanno riversato su di te (gurada che bella ragazza! e poi così intelligente! lavora anche, sai, si mantiene! ed è brillante all'università! chissà che donna realizzata sarà enlla vita). Solo che tu non vuoi essere una donna realizzata, ma una bambina che a 13 aanni corre a piangere e a farsi consolare dalla mamma. Che si fa abbracciare e coccolare e accarezzare. E vive. Da bambina.
A volte la vita ci riserva cose terribile che vanno ben oltre la nostra età. 
Ma non è questo il modo id superarle. A 22anni puoi sperare in qualcosa di più di un fidanzato che non ti soddisfa completamente e un amante ogni tanto per non dover pensare, sentire, soffrire, gestire....
Forse partendo da qui e dalle riflessioni degli altri potrai placare un pò quell'ansia, quella fame che, ne sono certa, questi uomini non placano più.
Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No Diana, non lo vivi serenamente. E infatti sei qui. E' Diana ferita che non vuole l'amore SANO. E' tutto così chiaro... ma non hai qualcuno che ti possa aiutare davvero? Senti intanto ti mando un abbraccio...


 Ecco perche` odio raccontarmi.
racconto che sn una fedifraga consapevole di esserlo e tutti mi danno addosso dicendomi che sn piccola, viziata e che nn so quello che voglio..
Poi racconto della mia violenza ed ecco improvvisamente tutti buoni, disponibili, affettuosi..
Nn e ` riferito a te emmekappa, e` uno sfogo personale.
Tu sei stata dolcissima. 
E il mio grande problema e` di nn saper chiedere aiuto.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Una bambina un pò trascurata dopo la nascita di due sorelle minori.
> Una bambina costretta a diventare donna (non riesco ad immaginare una ragazzina di 13 anni i cui genitori non si accorgano di una violenzqa...rabbrividisco).
> Una donna di 13 anni che non sa più piangere, urlare, soffrire. Ma tiene duro, va avanti, sopporta tutto.
> Immagino che "non mi piace compatiri" significhi anche "non ci voglio pensare".
> ...


Perfetto. La penso anch'io così. Diana quanti anni ha il tuo ragazzo?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cara Diana, se dovessimo fare l'analisi vedremmo qui tante di quelle cose!
> Una bambina un pò trascurata dopo la nascita di due sorelle minori.
> Una bambina costretta a diventare donna (non riesco ad immaginare una ragazzina di 13 anni i cui genitori non si accorgano di una violenzqa...rabbrividisco).
> Una donna di 13 anni che non sa più piangere, urlare, soffrire. Ma tiene duro, va avanti, sopporta tutto.
> ...


Grazie Grande, nn ho parole.
Riflettero` sulle tue parole.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perfetto. La penso anch'io così. Diana quanti anni ha il tuo ragazzo?


Un paio d'anni in piu` a me. Ma e` un uomo. Anche lui e` dovuto crescere in fretta..


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Nn e ` riferito a te emmekappa, e` uno sfogo personale.
> Tu sei stata dolcissima.
> E il mio grande problema e` di nn saper chiedere aiuto.


Diana NON è colpa tua. Ripetitelo come un mantra. Chiedi aiuto. PRETENDILO. Sono particolarmente sensibile alle ferite dei bambini, forse mi ci ritrovo un po'. Io ho imparato ad amare. Puoi farcela anche tu. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Diana ha detto:


> In che senso? spiegami meglio..


La violenza subita l'ammetti, ma non l'hai rielaborata.
Non hai rielaborato il dubbio di esserne stata in parte responsabile con leggerezze o atteggiamenti.
E così lo fai davvero! Seduci così fai davvero quello che temi di aver fatto per causare la violenza.
Dici che non hai sensi di colpa, ma lui non capirebbe che tu "sei così".
Così come?
Come una che a tredicianni ha subito?
Hai bisogno di fare un percorso con un sostegno professionale.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Ecco perche` odio raccontarmi.
> racconto che sn una fedifraga consapevole di esserlo e tutti mi danno addosso dicendomi che sn piccola, viziata e che nn so quello che voglio..
> Poi racconto della mia violenza ed ecco improvvisamente tutti buoni, disponibili, affettuosi..
> Nn e ` riferito a te emmekappa, e` uno sfogo personale.
> ...


Il fatto è che tutti hanno visto, sin dall'inizio, che qualcosa non andava.
Hai presente le bambole di ceramica che sorridono? Sorriso falso, dietro c'è qualcosa.
Stessa sensazione.
Le "aggressioni" di molti erano un modo per far uscire dell'altro. Provocazioni. Per arrivare a capire. 
nessuno è stato invece affettuoso dopo la rivelazione, leggi bene. tutti hanno invece chiesto se lui lo sapesse e cme lo superi. E' tutto legato. Sono facce della medaglia.
Ma diverso è tradire per sport e tradire per ricreare situazioni malate legate alla violenza. Persa lo spiegherà immagino ora, meglio di me senza dubbio.
Hai chiesto aiuto scrivendoci, te ne accorgi, Diana?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La violenza subita l'ammetti, ma non l'hai rielaborata.
> Non hai rielaborato il dubbio di esserne stata in parte responsabile con leggerezze o atteggiamenti.
> E così lo fai davvero! Seduci così fai davvero quello che temi di aver fatto per causare la violenza.
> Dici che non hai sensi di colpa, ma lui non capirebbe che tu "sei così".
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo. Diana ce la farai, parlarne qui è già un passo in avanti. Ti abbraccio ancora, forte forte.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La violenza subita l'ammetti, ma non l'hai rielaborata.
> Non hai rielaborato il dubbio di esserne stata in parte responsabile con leggerezze o atteggiamenti.
> E così lo fai davvero! Seduci così fai davvero quello che temi di aver fatto per causare la violenza.
> Dici che non hai sensi di colpa, ma lui non capirebbe che tu "sei così".
> ...


quoto perchè penso serva a farti capire che siamo in molti a pensarlo e quindi forse forse abbiamo ragione?
(ps i tradimenti restano non approvati, ma sono solo il sintomo, non più la causa)


----------



## Tr@deUp (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma sei giovane, spero che capirai *il significato della parola amore*, prima o poi.


Il significato della parola amore...qualcosa da capire. 

E c'è forse qualcuno che l'ha capito? C'è forse qualcuno che è riuscito a stabilire i _cosa, come e quando_ della perfetta formula?

Non mi pare.

Ogni cultura, epoca storica, regione geografica o semplicemente ereditarietà religiose, dogmatiche o semplicemente familiari ha la sua interpretazione.

Ci sono ambiti in cui le donne vanno con più uomini con tanto di autorizzazione sociale e contemporaneamente accudiscono i figli ed hanno un solo marito ufficiale. Forse che non amano i loro figli? O il loro marito ufficiale?

Ci sono uomini e donne che amano indistintamente più persone (un religioso i suoi parrocchiani, una maestra i propri scolari) e perché mai questa ragazza esuberante pur amando (e l'importante è che lo senta lei, non serve dirle che non è vero) il suo ragazzo ufficialmente "fidanzato" non può concedersi sensazioni, emozioni ed esperienze diverse?

Se ci sono persone che vogliono uscire dagli schemi, senza far danni ad altri (finché riescano comunque a nascondere ciò che comunemente è detto "tradimento" che diventa tale solo se scoperto!) lasciatele fare. Se vogliono uscire dal contesto sociale che categorizza ed uniforma, liberarsi dai dogmi sessuofobici che la chiesa cattolica da sempre inculca fin da piccoli lasciateli fare.

Indipendentemente dal passato doloroso della Diana adolescente se ora trae più piacere che sensi di colpa la Diana di oggi ha tutta la mia comprensione e solidarietà visto che fino a non molto tempo fa ero io stesso come lei...


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che tutti hanno visto, sin dall'inizio, che qualcosa non andava.
> Hai presente le bambole di ceramica che sorridono? Sorriso falso, dietro c'è qualcosa.
> Stessa sensazione.
> Le "aggressioni" di molti erano un modo per far uscire dell'altro. Provocazioni. Per arrivare a capire.
> ...


Si e` vero. Vorrei cercare di capire e ho pensato che avreste potuto aiutarmi in qst cn i vostri pareri estranei e disinteressati. E vedo che lo state facendo..e di qst vi ringrazio.
Penso che sia proprio qst rapporto cosi` esclusivo nato cn lui in un momento cosi` delicato della mia vita che mi impedisca di vedere la mia vita senza di lui. E poi penso che lo ucciderei per quanto e` intimamente legato a me..
E riflettevo anche su un altra cosa..quello che dicevi sul fatto che tutti attorno a me mi vedono forte, brillante e` vero..se ho un problema o una debolezza tutti en restano meravigliati. Qnd sn in difficolta` mi sembra di gridare a squarcia gola senza voce. Nessuno sia ccorge di nulla e anche se e` cosi` da sempre nn riesco ancora ad abituarmici.Anche perche` io ascolto, cerco di capire e sn sempre molto disponibile cn gli altri. Ma ce chi giurerebbe che volermi bene nn basta.
A volte penso che certi miei fallimenti in ambito universitario per esempio o affettivo mi servono per dimostrare agli altri che nn sn la donna brillante che tutti credono. Ma poi ci sto male e ci soffro e nn riesco a trovare il modo di uscirne.
Forse e` un discorso un po` confuso..ma nn riesco a spiegarlo meglio.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Il significato della parola amore...qualcosa da capire.
> 
> E c'è forse qualcuno che l'ha capito? C'è forse qualcuno che è riuscito a stabilire i _cosa, come e quando_ della perfetta formula?
> 
> ...


Cosa ti ha portato a cambiare? Cosa e` acacduto? Forse puo` aiutarmia  capire..


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Si e` vero. Vorrei cercare di capire e ho pensato che avreste potuto aiutarmi in qst cn i vostri pareri estranei e disinteressati. E vedo che lo state facendo..e di qst vi ringrazio.
> Penso che sia proprio qst rapporto cosi` esclusivo nato cn lui in un momento cosi` delicato della mia vita che mi impedisca di vedere la mia vita senza di lui. E poi penso che lo ucciderei per quanto e` intimamente legato a me..
> E riflettevo anche su un altra cosa..quello che dicevi sul fatto che tutti attorno a me mi vedono forte, brillante e` vero..se ho un problema o una debolezza tutti en restano meravigliati. Qnd sn in difficolta` mi sembra di gridare a squarcia gola senza voce. Nessuno sia ccorge di nulla e anche se e` cosi` da sempre nn riesco ancora ad abituarmici.Anche perche` io ascolto, cerco di capire e sn sempre molto disponibile cn gli altri. Ma ce chi giurerebbe che volermi bene nn basta.
> A volte penso che certi miei fallimenti in ambito universitario per esempio o affettivo mi servono per dimostrare agli altri che nn sn la donna brillante che tutti credono. Ma poi ci sto male e ci soffro e nn riesco a trovare il modo di uscirne.
> Forse e` un discorso un po` confuso..ma nn riesco a spiegarlo meglio.


io credo che dovresti accantonare il discorso tradimenti per un pò. Chiudi questa storia e inizia ad usare i ritagli di tempo per un professionista, meglio donna, forse, che ti aiuti a parlare dei tuoi problemi., delle insicurezze, della fragilità.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La violenza subita l'ammetti, ma non l'hai rielaborata.
> Non hai rielaborato il dubbio di esserne stata in parte responsabile con leggerezze o atteggiamenti.
> E così lo fai davvero! Seduci così fai davvero quello che temi di aver fatto per causare la violenza.
> Dici che non hai sensi di colpa, ma lui non capirebbe che tu "sei così".
> ...


Sai a chi posso rivolgermi? Nn avevo mai visto al cosa in qst prospettiva..
Grazie cmq.


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2007)

Forse, ed ho il sospetto che i tradimenti di Diana sono la rabbia che si porta dentro da troppo tempo.

Il forum certamente fara' bene a sfogare questa rabbia repressa ... ma come ha ben detto P/R Diana ha bisogno di un sostegno professionale.

Forza Diana.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grazie ragazzi.
Nn ho aprole.
L'impatto nn e` stato dei migliori ma scavando un po` in superficie vi siete rivelati molto preziosi.
Spero di riuscire a trovare il modo di capirci qualcosa.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse, ed ho il sospetto che i tradimenti di Diana sono la rabbia che si porta dentro da troppo tempo.
> Forza Diana.


Guarda Marì quando penso a questa bambina e a cosa si è portata dentro DA SOLA... una rabbia, ma una rabbia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*ASL*



Diana ha detto:


> Sai a chi posso rivolgermi? Nn avevo mai visto al cosa in qst prospettiva..
> Grazie cmq.


Ogni ASL ha un consultorio che comprende anche una psicologa.
Poi se vivi in una grande città ...alcuni di noi conoscono professionisti.
Io sono di Milano.


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda Marì quando penso a questa bambina e a cosa si è portata dentro DA SOLA... una rabbia, ma una rabbia...


Come primo approccio io non leggevo frivolezza di carattere in Diana ... leggevo sofferenza, che poi come hai visto e' uscita fuori.

Bisogna sempre aspettarsi l'altra faccia della medaglia.


----------



## La Lupa (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Si e` vero. Vorrei cercare di capire e ho pensato che avreste potuto aiutarmi in qst cn i vostri pareri estranei e disinteressati. E vedo che lo state facendo..e di qst vi ringrazio.
> Penso che sia proprio qst rapporto cosi` esclusivo nato cn lui in un momento cosi` delicato della mia vita che mi impedisca di vedere la mia vita senza di lui. E poi penso che lo ucciderei per quanto e` intimamente legato a me..
> E riflettevo anche su un altra cosa..quello che dicevi sul fatto che tutti attorno a me mi vedono forte, brillante e` vero..se ho un problema o una debolezza tutti en restano meravigliati. Qnd sn in difficolta` mi sembra di gridare a squarcia gola senza voce. Nessuno sia ccorge di nulla e anche se e` cosi` da sempre nn riesco ancora ad abituarmici.Anche perche` io ascolto, cerco di capire e sn sempre molto disponibile cn gli altri. Ma ce chi giurerebbe che volermi bene nn basta.
> A volte penso che certi miei fallimenti in ambito universitario per esempio o affettivo mi servono per dimostrare agli altri che nn sn la donna brillante che tutti credono. Ma poi ci sto male e ci soffro e nn riesco a trovare il modo di uscirne.
> Forse e` un discorso un po` confuso..ma nn riesco a spiegarlo meglio.


Direi che è chiarissimo.

Non ho capito quel'era la domanda iniziale, però.

Cioè, vorresti sapere come mai tradisci?
O come puoi fare per fermarti?

... non so... segui il consiglio delle babbione qui, rivolgiti ad un professionista. Il retroscena è pesante, hai bisogno di un buon sostegno.

Che non vuol dire che smetterai di piazzare le corna al tuo fidanzato, ovviamente.

Ma se sei stata forte in questi anni, se sei stata brava, concediti adesso un pò di riposo.
So che non è facile trasmetterlo agli altri.
Io per esempio, ancora adesso, devo fare carte false per convincere quelli che ho vicino (la famiglia, gli amici) di un mio momento di sofferenza reale e acuta.
Sai cosa c'è? Le lacrime delle personi "forti" (che poi... vabbè... definizione del cazzo) valgono meno di quelle degli altri.
A loro basta una pacca sulla spalla!
Le coccole, gli abbracci, le attenzioni, le si lascia a chi così forte non è.

Ed è un bel dire... il mio è un male vero!


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni ASL ha un consultorio che comprende anche una psicologa.
> Poi se vivi in una grande città ...alcuni di noi conoscono professionisti.
> Io sono di Milano.


Sn napoletana. Nn potrei farlo alla luce del sole..renderebbe le cose ancora piu` difficili vista la realta` in cui vivo.
E dovro` anche organizzarmi economicamente a riguardo.
Chiuque sappia darmi indicazioni utili riguardo un aiuto professionale mi invi un messaggio per favore.
Grazie mille


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Si e` vero. Vorrei cercare di capire e ho pensato che avreste potuto aiutarmi in qst cn i vostri pareri estranei e disinteressati. E vedo che lo state facendo..e di qst vi ringrazio.
> Penso che sia proprio qst rapporto cosi` esclusivo nato cn lui in un momento cosi` delicato della mia vita che mi impedisca di vedere la mia vita senza di lui. E poi penso che lo ucciderei per quanto e` intimamente legato a me..
> E riflettevo anche su un altra cosa..quello che dicevi sul fatto che tutti attorno a me mi vedono forte, brillante e` vero..se ho un problema o una debolezza tutti en restano meravigliati. Qnd sn in difficolta` mi sembra di gridare a squarcia gola senza voce. Nessuno sia ccorge di nulla e anche se e` cosi` da sempre nn riesco ancora ad abituarmici.Anche perche` io ascolto, cerco di capire e sn sempre molto disponibile cn gli altri. Ma ce chi giurerebbe che volermi bene nn basta.
> A volte penso che certi miei fallimenti in ambito universitario per esempio o affettivo mi servono per dimostrare agli altri che nn sn la donna brillante che tutti credono. Ma poi ci sto male e ci soffro e nn riesco a trovare il modo di uscirne.
> Forse e` un discorso un po` confuso..ma nn riesco a spiegarlo meglio.


sai come ho iniziato?
Ho iniziato a dire no quando mi chiedevano un favore che mi costava un gran sacrificio, maggiore che a coloro che me lo chiedevano. Sciocchezze, eh, ma importanti. 
Ho iniziato a non uscire se non ne avevo voglia, a non impormi sempre come quella allegra, serena, bensì ad avere anche io la luna storta. 
Inizia a mostrare le tue debolezze non essendo più la figlia perfetta o la fidanzatina sempre pronta.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*spero...*



Diana ha detto:


> Salve a tutti ragazzi!
> mi presento..sn Diana e ho 22 anni.
> Curiosando per internet cercando di impegnare il tempo per nn pensare ai miei problemi ho trovato qst forum bellissimo e mi sn detta.."Accidenti! Qui si confidano, si raccontano, si confrontano in maniera piuttosto costruttiva..perche` nn provare!" Mi ha dato quasi l'impressione di uno di quei gruppi di analisi in cui ci si racconta e gli atri ascoltano arrichendo cn al loro esperienza..in fondo l'analisi mi ha sempre incuriosito (come tante altre cose vedrete..).. e poi vedremo chi avra` l'abilita` di decifrarmi e di arrivare in fondo al mio messaggio..
> A volte nn mi decifro neanche io tranquilli..
> ...


Io sento spesso la mancanza di una Donna con cui condividere la vita...sono stato single per lunghi periodi...fino a un massimo di 4 anni e passa...ma fra il restare solo per il resto della mia vita...e la possibilita' che mi capiti una come te....SPERO vivamente di restare solo...federica...e soprattutto le tante Donne sulla salaria possono tranquillamente eguagliarti...


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Io sento spesso la mancanza di una Donna con cui condividere la vita...sono stato single per lunghi periodi...fino a un massimo di 4 anni e passa...ma fra il restare solo per il resto della mia vita...e la possibilita' che mi capiti una come te....SPERO vivamente di restare solo...federica...e soprattutto le tante Donne sulla salaria possono tranquillamente eguagliarti...


 
Sn profondamente colpita.
Sei un uomo profondo e sensibile Turn.
Forse dovresti imparare a nn guardare solo in superficie e a nn concentrarti solo su te stesso.
Magari cosi` nn resterai neanche piu` tanto solo..


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

TBT.... il brutto di noi due è che in fin dei conti noi cerchiamo un amore, amare ed essere amati....la dico semplice, perchè semplice è.



poi invece si incontrano persone che ci torturano con le loro fissazioni, egoismi, cattiverie.

e noi amiamo alla fine chi ci tortura.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Sn profondamente colpita.
> Sei un uomo profondo e sensibile Turn.
> Forse dovresti imparare a nn guardare solo in superficie e a nn concentrarti solo su te stesso.
> Magari cosi` nn resterai neanche piu` tanto solo..


vabbè, TBT non ha letto che l'inizio di questo percorso di autoanalisi che inizi oggi!
Diamogli il beneficio del dubbio!
E poi onestamente leggendo come inizi..... pensavo ci sarebbe andato giù molto più pesante! Se lo conoscerai....... lo eviterai 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Comunque, Diana, quello che fai al tuo ragazzo resta sempre una cosa non pulita e non onesta e tu lo sai. Solo che devi partire da radici molto più profonde per risolverla, accettarla, superarla. Poi, forse, potari venirci a dire che lo ami davvero.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*risparmiami...*



Diana ha detto:


> Sn profondamente colpita.
> Sei un uomo profondo e sensibile Turn.
> Forse dovresti imparare a nn guardare solo in superficie e a nn concentrarti solo su te stesso.
> Magari cosi` nn resterai neanche piu` tanto solo..


Risparmiami...per la descrizione che hai dato di te....ai tuoi occhi....anche un uomo come costantino sarebbe un uomo profondo...l'unica cosa che guardo in superfice di una Donna e' la larghezza dei fianchi,la lunghezza dei capelli e se sono neri lisci e se porta scarpe con il tacco alto...ah...anche il viso...poi...HO DETTO POI...se me ne viene data la possibilita' ci parlo...e inizio a conoscerla...non do mai per scontato che tutte le Donne siano uguali...ma come avverto la minima incoerenza fra quello che dice...e quello che poi fa...mi faccio da parte...se permetti mi concentro su me stesso e anche parecchio...visto che in fin dei conti per come sono fatto emotivamente....metto in gioco qualcosa di piu' che qualche numeri da circo a letto,quando mi confronto con una Donna...e di questi tempi...essere come me non e' davvero un vantaggio sotto nessun punto di vista....le Donne non credono piu' all'Uomo corretto...sincero...e quando vedono come sei..pensano di avere a che fare con un alieno...o uno fuggito da un manicomio...

Concentrati di piu' su quello che hai fatto....che fai....e che farai ogni giorno a un ragazzo che domani sara' un Uomo...perche' stai forgiando un altro Uomo che pensera' che tutte le Donne sono delle stronze...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*per mia fortuna...*



cat ha detto:


> TBT.... il brutto di noi due è che in fin dei conti noi cerchiamo un amore, amare ed essere amati....la dico semplice, perchè semplice è.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si Cat...ma per mia fortuna,negli anni ho imparato che non serve a nulla farsi torturare...e riesco a starmene alla larga da una dopo che ho capito com'e' fatta...e credimi...una come Diana vorrei che non si trovasse mai a meno di 3 passi da me...il passo dello stelvio...del freejus e del gran san bernardo


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Si Cat...ma per mia fortuna,negli anni ho imparato che non serve a nulla farsi torturare...e riesco a starmene alla larga da una dopo che ho capito com'e' fatta...e credimi...una come Diana vorrei che non si trovasse mai a meno di 3 passi da me...il passo dello stelvio...del freejus e del gran san bernardo


il problema non è di Diana ma del suo ragazzo che la crede fedele e le resta fedele.

sarebbe logico almeno le armi pari, che lei dica al fidanzato quello che ha detto qui o...ha paura di perderlo?
paura....... anche se di fatto lo sta tradendo?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Risparmiami...per la descrizione che hai dato di te....ai tuoi occhi....anche un uomo come costantino sarebbe un uomo profondo...l'unica cosa che guardo in superfice di una Donna e' la larghezza dei fianchi,la lunghezza dei capelli e se sono neri lisci e se porta scarpe con il tacco alto...ah...anche il viso...poi...HO DETTO POI...se me ne viene data la possibilita' ci parlo...e inizio a conoscerla...non do mai per scontato che tutte le Donne siano uguali...ma come avverto la minima incoerenza fra quello che dice...e quello che poi fa...mi faccio da parte...se permetti mi concentro su me stesso e anche parecchio...visto che in fin dei conti per come sono fatto emotivamente....metto in gioco qualcosa di piu' che qualche numeri da circo a letto,quando mi confronto con una Donna...e di questi tempi...essere come me non e' davvero un vantaggio sotto nessun punto di vista....le Donne non credono piu' all'Uomo corretto...sincero...e quando vedono come sei..pensano di avere a che fare con un alieno...o uno fuggito da un manicomio...
> 
> Concentrati di piu' su quello che hai fatto....che fai....e che farai ogni giorno a un ragazzo che domani sara' un Uomo...perche' stai forgiando un altro Uomo che pensera' che tutte le Donne sono delle stronze...


 
Nn ho letto di te e delle tue esperienze, ma evidente che sei ferito e arrabbiato.
Cerca di trovare il modo di metabolizzare la tua rabbia, affrontala e vedrai che poi riuscirai ancora ad  amare.
Nn esistono uomini giusti e uomini sbagliati..esistono uomini e donne che si amano e si fanno del male. E` la vita credo..ma nn e` poi cosi` male dai.


Giusto per la cronaca..nn ho mai parlato di numeri da letto, da qst si evince che nn hai capito granke` di me.


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Nn ho letto di te e delle tue esperienze, ma evidente che sei ferito e arrabbiato.
> Cerca di trovare il modo di metabolizzare la tua rabbia, affrontala e vedrai che poi riuscirai ancora ad amare.
> Nn esistono uomini giusti e uomini sbagliati..esistono uomini e donne che si amano e si fanno del male. E` la vita credo..ma nn e` poi cosi` male dai.
> 
> ...


 
Tbt secondo me non deve metabilizzare nulla.
sta sempicemente dicendo che con una come te non ci starebbe mai.
questione di stile e di...gusti.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vabbè, TBT non ha letto che l'inizio di questo percorso di autoanalisi che inizi oggi!
> Diamogli il beneficio del dubbio!
> E poi onestamente leggendo come inizi..... pensavo ci sarebbe andato giù molto più pesante! Se lo conoscerai....... lo eviterai
> 
> ...



Piccolina...se lei inizia un post....descrivendosi cosi...dopo puo' scrivere TUTTO quello che le passa per la testa(e penso che attraverso la sua testa possa passare tutto il titanic intero...perche' dentro non ce' niente...) a me chi inizia dando una descrizione di se come ha fatto Diana...e poi cerca di convincere gli altri che lei "AMA" davvero il suo ragazzo...non fa ne pena ne rabbia...ne ridere ne piangere...semplicemente....non capisco cosa ci stia a fare con questa persona....forse e' la paura di non riuscire a trovare un altro cosi tonto....e sia chiaro...puo' anche darsi che al suo ragazzo...stia bene quello che lei fa con gli altri...perche' forse lo fa anche lui con le altre...
Poi tutto il resto e' quello che e'....frasi sentite e risentite...darsi a uno che ti fa sentire questo...quello....A BUFFONA...l'unica cosa che ti fanno sentire e la misura....non venirmi a parlare di emozioni...perche' ti giuro....vorrei proprio vederli uno ad uno tutti quelli con cui ti sei divertita alle spalle del tuo ragazzo....gia me li immagino....mezzi galletti...semipalestrati...semidepilati...sempre vestiti alla moda...e di certo...gente che ha tempo per stare appresso a tipe come te...

Diana...vuoi fare una cosa giusta?Lascia il tuo ragazzo...fatto quello avrai tutta la mia stima...e potrai venire qui a scrivere di essere andata con chi che sia...ma fine ad allora...per pieta'...usa le dita delle mani per fare le frech alle unghie dall'estetista...perche' a dgt sulla tastiera per convincere me o altri...che questo tuo modo di comportarti non e' sbagliato...che ami il tuo ragazzo...e bla' bla' bla'...e' come convincermi che raffaella carra' abbia 40anni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per la cronaca...Piccolina alias Grande82 ha ragione...sono stato pure troppo buono con te...ma che posso farci...e' un mio difetto...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*l unica paura....*



cat ha detto:


> il problema non è di Diana ma del suo ragazzo che la crede fedele e le resta fedele.
> 
> sarebbe logico almeno le armi pari, che lei dica al fidanzato quello che ha detto qui o...ha paura di perderlo?
> paura....... anche se di fatto lo sta tradendo?


L'unica paura che potrebbe avere lei e' di non trovare un altro cosi tonto.....a meno che...come ho gia detto....anche il ragazzo non se ne vada in giro a farsi i fatti propri....sta sicura che lei non gli dira' mai niente..nemmeno quando lo lascera' o la lascera' lui....perche' a differenza di alcune Donne....Diana non ha le palle per farlo


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Tbt secondo me non deve metabilizzare nulla.
> sta sempicemente dicendo che con una come te non ci starebbe mai.
> questione di stile e di...gusti.


infatti nn mi sembra che nn gli abbia mai chiesto di uscire..
perdonami ma il suo intervento nn e` stato molto costruttivo e "empatico".
  Magari neanche io starei amai cn uno come lui..e se ritengo "profondo costantino" pensa un po` come sta messo male..


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> L'unica paura che potrebbe avere lei e' di non trovare un altro cosi tonto.....a meno che...come ho gia detto....anche il ragazzo non se ne vada in giro a farsi i fatti propri....sta sicura che lei non gli dira' mai niente..nemmeno quando lo lascera' o la lascera' lui....perche' a differenza di alcune Donne....Diana non ha le palle per farlo


 Che tristezza ragazzi, il discorso e` sceso troppo in basso.
Nn penso neanche valga la pena rispondervi.
Tbt..spero risolva presto i tuoi problemi.
Nn puoi vivere cosi`.


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> infatti nn mi sembra che nn gli abbia mai chiesto di uscire..
> perdonami ma il suo intervento nn e` stato molto costruttivo e "empatico".
> Magari neanche io starei amai cn uno come lui..e se ritengo "profondo costantino" pensa un po` come sta messo male..


 
hai la certezza matematica che il ragazzo ufficiale con cui stai non si stia comportando come te?
potrebbe essere che con te non performa più perchè ha trovato altre donne molto più interessanti e performanti.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Ragazzi, però qui o leggete tutte le pagine oppure non funziona! Caspita, lo so che sono aprecchie, il che dovrebbe far pensare che la storia non è comune, però almeno uno evita di fare sempre le stesse domande! A volte, solo a volte, c'è qualcosa dietro....


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Piccolina...se lei inizia un post....descrivendosi cosi...dopo puo' scrivere TUTTO quello che le passa per la testa(e penso che attraverso la sua testa possa passare tutto il titanic intero...perche' dentro non ce' niente...) a me chi inizia dando una descrizione di se come ha fatto Diana...e poi cerca di convincere gli altri che lei "AMA" davvero il suo ragazzo...non fa ne pena ne rabbia...ne ridere ne piangere...semplicemente....non capisco cosa ci stia a fare con questa persona....forse e' la paura di non riuscire a trovare un altro cosi tonto....e sia chiaro...puo' anche darsi che al suo ragazzo...stia bene quello che lei fa con gli altri...perche' forse lo fa anche lui con le altre...
> Poi tutto il resto e' quello che e'....frasi sentite e risentite...darsi a uno che ti fa sentire questo...quello....A BUFFONA...l'unica cosa che ti fanno sentire e la misura....non venirmi a parlare di emozioni...perche' ti giuro....vorrei proprio vederli uno ad uno tutti quelli con cui ti sei divertita alle spalle del tuo ragazzo....gia me li immagino....mezzi galletti...semipalestrati...semidepilati...sempre vestiti alla moda...e di certo...gente che ha tempo per stare appresso a tipe come te...
> 
> Diana...vuoi fare una cosa giusta?Lascia il tuo ragazzo...fatto quello avrai tutta la mia stima...e potrai venire qui a scrivere di essere andata con chi che sia...ma fine ad allora...per pieta'...usa le dita delle mani per fare le frech alle unghie dall'estetista...perche' a dgt sulla tastiera per convincere me o altri...che questo tuo modo di comportarti non e' sbagliato...che ami il tuo ragazzo...e bla' bla' bla'...e' come convincermi che raffaella carra' abbia 40anni...
> ...


Te sai sempre tutto vero Tbc? 
Sai cn chi sn andata, perche` e per come..buon per te devo dire!
E` questo quello che cercavo di dirti qnd ti consigliavo di guardare oltre l'apaprenza.
Ma sei troppo incazzato, e` un discorso inutile ora. Sbollisci prima la rabbia e poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, però qui o leggete tutte le pagine oppure non funziona! Caspita, lo so che sono aprecchie, il che dovrebbe far pensare che la storia non è comune, però almeno uno evita di fare sempre le stesse domande! A volte, solo a volte, c'è qualcosa dietro....


 
Lascia perdere Grande..e` tempo perso.
Qui vuoi vedere che il problema sn le performance del mio ragazzo!
Grazie cmq per aver spezzato una lancia in mio favore.
E so che quello che faccio nn e` etico..altrimenti nn stavo quia  raccontarvelo.


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, però qui o leggete tutte le pagine oppure non funziona! Caspita, lo so che sono aprecchie, il che dovrebbe far pensare che la storia non è comune, però almeno uno evita di fare sempre le stesse domande! A volte, solo a volte, c'è qualcosa dietro....


 
in buona sostanza che c'è dietro a questa storia?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Sn la prima di tre figli. E ho dovuto fare da mamma alla piu` piccina e collaborare attivamente in casa. Ho iniziato a lavorare piccolissima per pagarmi gli studi. Ho subito una violenza a 13 anni e ho dovuta superarla da sola perche` mi vergognavo terribilmente. Ma nn mi piace compatirmi, e nn sn abituata a parlare di me per qst vi sembra di dover usare "le pinze"..
> Ho imparatoa d essere forte, ad andare avanti da sola.
> E poi e` arrivato lui..e ho cominciato a vivere.
> Nn e` stato facile accettare il fatto di sentire l'esigenza di tradirlo.


per iniziare


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Mi sto sforzando credimi. Nn e` facilissimo guardarsi dentro e cercare di spiegarlo ad estranei.
> Sn qui nella speranza di capirmi meglio credimi. Nn e` che sn nata cn la consapevolezza di essere cosi`..ho dovuto fare un bel alvoro su me stessa per arrivare ad accettarlo.


...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*oh scusami....*



Diana ha detto:


> Nn ho letto di te e delle tue esperienze, ma evidente che sei ferito e arrabbiato.
> Cerca di trovare il modo di metabolizzare la tua rabbia, affrontala e vedrai che poi riuscirai ancora ad  amare.
> Nn esistono uomini giusti e uomini sbagliati..esistono uomini e donne che si amano e si fanno del male. E` la vita credo..ma nn e` poi cosi` male dai.
> 
> ...



Evita di leggere di me e delle mie esperienze...ti sarebbe impossibile capirne i significati...per come sei fatta...leggendomi mi definiresti instabile mentalmente...si sono stato ferito....e sono arrabbiato....ma la ferita me la sono inferta da solo...e per mia fortuna...dall'altra parte ho trovato una giusta risposta...cosi ho imparato molto da un mio errore...io saro' pure troppo precisino...accetto poche sfumature...ma almeno sono sincero...ho ritrovato il piacere di aprirmi a una Donna...potendo parlare con lei di tutto....ogni cosa...anche quelle che non direi nemmeno ai miei...per la rabbia non c'e' molto che io possa fare...ce sempre stata da quando ho sbagliato anni fa....perche' non sopporto di sbagliare...e perche' mi fa rabbia vedere tante Donne comportarsi come te...cosi come tanti Uomini trattare le Donne come stracci...e loro che gli vanno pure dietro...


Non mi serve di metabolizzare nulla...la mia capacita' d'amare e' intatta...e va benissimo cosi com'e'....non ho problemi a fidarmi di una Donna...perche' so perfettamente che l'unico in grado di potermi davvero fare male sono io stesso....finche' vengo deluso da una Donna non succede nulla che non possa superare a breve termine...tu hai 22 anni...non so com'e' stata la tua vita(sentimentale di certo e' stata uguale a quella di una coppia di conigli...) io dalla mia di vita ho capito tante cose...e so che i problemi veri sono altri...di certo non quelli di cui si parla qui...questi sono solo problemi di contorno...saute e lavoro...queste sono le cose importanti che devono andare bene nella vita...da come parli tu...non so...sembra tu sia molto tranquilla...quindi posso pensare che la tua di vita non abbia mai subito tragiche svolte...e forse...per come sei fatta...e' davvero un bene per te...

Per la cronaca...NON ESISTE FORZA O PERSONA AL MONDO CHE POSSA CONVINCERMI CHE TU...O DONNE CHE LA PENSANO COME TE...POSSANO TRADIRE PER QUALCOSA DI PIU' CHE UNA BUONA DOTAZIONE DENTRO I BOX...E UNA BELLA CONFEZIONE DI PRESENZA...non venirmi a parlare di sentimenti con chi hai tradito....a te interessa una cosa sola...non sei affatto diversa da tanti uomini...e non avere paura di restare da sola....avrai sempre la fila...uguale alla fila di auto che si vede su certe strade...con l'unica differenza che la tua e' sempre piu' lunga...perche' si sa....le cose gratis fanno notizia...e sono sempre ricercate....

Caschi male con me Diana...gira i tacchi se li hai...va va'....


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Poche. Nn succede spessissimo infatti. Ma qnd nn c'e` ne sento l'esigenza.
> E "all'amante" dico tt senza remore. Nn voglio problemi, voglio che sappia cm sn veramente.
> Sn portata a stabilire relazioni cmq..mi lego alle persone cn cui vado a letto, le voglio bene ma senza mai diventare pressante o assillante. Qst nn lo sopporto. E di solito sn io ad essere abbandonata o meglio a farmi da parte qnd sento che nn e` piu` la stessa cosa. Magari dopo resta solo una paicevole amicizia, intima essendo andati a letto insieme.


...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Però*



Diana ha detto:


> Te sai sempre tutto vero Tbc?
> Sai cn chi sn andata, perche` e per come..buon per te devo dire!
> E` questo quello che cercavo di dirti qnd ti consigliavo di guardare oltre l'apaprenza.
> Ma sei troppo incazzato, e` un discorso inutile ora. Sbollisci prima la rabbia e poi ne riparliamo.


VBedi tu l'aspetto costruttivo.
Questa è una reazione comprensibile a come tu hai prensentato la vicenda.
A me era chiaro che bisognava trovare le "domande giuste da farti" per farti uscire i problemi, ma può non sembrare chiaro a tutti subito.
Pensi che il tuo ragazzo reagirebbe diversamente?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Si e` vero. Vorrei cercare di capire e ho pensato che avreste potuto aiutarmi in qst cn i vostri pareri estranei e disinteressati. E vedo che lo state facendo..e di qst vi ringrazio.
> Penso che sia proprio qst rapporto cosi` esclusivo nato cn lui in un momento cosi` delicato della mia vita che mi impedisca di vedere la mia vita senza di lui. E poi penso che lo ucciderei per quanto e` intimamente legato a me..
> E riflettevo anche su un altra cosa..quello che dicevi sul fatto che tutti attorno a me mi vedono forte, brillante e` vero..se ho un problema o una debolezza tutti en restano meravigliati. Qnd sn in difficolta` mi sembra di gridare a squarcia gola senza voce. Nessuno sia ccorge di nulla e anche se e` cosi` da sempre nn riesco ancora ad abituarmici.Anche perche` io ascolto, cerco di capire e sn sempre molto disponibile cn gli altri. Ma ce chi giurerebbe che volermi bene nn basta.
> A volte penso che certi miei fallimenti in ambito universitario per esempio o affettivo mi servono per dimostrare agli altri che nn sn la donna brillante che tutti credono. Ma poi ci sto male e ci soffro e nn riesco a trovare il modo di uscirne.
> Forse e` un discorso un po` confuso..ma nn riesco a spiegarlo meglio.


...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

ma c'è molto altro. piaccole cose. 
Diana deve iniziare a ricostruirsi e forse noi possiamo averla aiutata almeno a capirlo.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*lei...*



cat ha detto:


> Tbt secondo me non deve metabilizzare nulla.
> sta sempicemente dicendo che con una come te non ci starebbe mai.
> questione di stile e di...gusti.



Cat lei adesso vuole dimostrare che sono io quello "sbagliato" o che la vede in modo antico...ma preferisco essere antico...anzi....fossile...estinto come i dinosauri....piuttosto che dar retta a una persona simile....cmq gente per ste cose ringraziamo maria de filippi & company...la vita moderna...il comportamento di uomini e donne...perche' e' da li che si generano persone simili...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*io?*



Diana ha detto:


> infatti nn mi sembra che nn gli abbia mai chiesto di uscire..
> perdonami ma il suo intervento nn e` stato molto costruttivo e "empatico".
> Magari neanche io starei amai cn uno come lui..e se ritengo "profondo costantino" pensa un po` come sta messo male..



Io sarei quello messo male?Detto dauna persona che le uniche emozioni le avra' vissute mentre tradiva....lo prendo come un complimento....non ti piace il mio modo di vedere la tua situazione?Arrangiati....io non sono il tuo ragazzo che e' mezzo rintontito....leggo bene...e ragiono...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*ahuauhauhauha*



Diana ha detto:


> Che tristezza ragazzi, il discorso e` sceso troppo in basso.
> Nn penso neanche valga la pena rispondervi.
> Tbt..spero risolva presto i tuoi problemi.
> Nn puoi vivere cosi`.




UUUUUhhhhhh poverina..... non trova persone che le danno ragione....e quindi abbiamo tutti torto...come direbbe una persona....sei tutti ti vengono contro...PROBABILMENTE...SEI SULLA CORSIA SBAGLIATA....

I miei problemi si risolveranno se il destino lo vorra'....almeno quelli legati al lavoro...la salute no...quella cosi e' e cosi rimane...se non peggiorera' pure...

Ma io almeno...so imparare dai miei sbagli...cambio in meglio....tu peggiori di giorno in giorno...hai bisogno di sentire il desiderio di tanti...perche' sei cosi' bambina da non capire cos'e' che vuoi per te...chi ha bisogno di essere ricercata da tanti...ma di nessuno in particolare...e si appoggia per i momenti bui a un Uomo che tradisce non sa cosa sia l'amore...il tuo cuore non batte piu' da tempo....rassegnati Diana...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

io non faccio la psicologa ma mi sembra che sia un disturbo frequente e documentato in chi ha subito violenza voler (come dice bene persa/ritrovata) ricreare la situazione della violenza stessa. 
Per questo si cerca di sedurre persone generalmente adulte rispetto a noi e con un'aura di potere e rispetto. Questo perchè si pensa di poter evidenziare così che la colpa è nostra se abbiamo subito violenza, perchè abbiamo involontariamente sedotto lo stupratore. 
In seguito, compiuta la missione che dimostra la nostra inadeguatezza e colpa, tendiamo ad allontanarci, restando l'elemento debole, quello che si fa lasciare, che sente il distacco (lei non è quella che lascia, ma sente il distacco e si allontana... ma quale uomo spostao si stanca e distacca così da una ragazzina? ancora una volta è probabile sia una sua costruzione) e molla la presa. Infine resta legata a questa persona (scusa, diana, ma questo fa pensare ad una violenza familiare o nel circolo degli amici di famiglia...) da amicizia o affetto. 
E' un rapporto malato, sia chiaro.
E sia chiaro anche che non giustifica quelloc he fa al fidanzato.
Ma dimostra che a volte purtroppo la motivazione trascende la bella confezione e la dotazione nei boxer........


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*prima...*



Diana ha detto:


> Lascia perdere Grande..e` tempo perso.
> Qui vuoi vedere che il problema sn le performance del mio ragazzo!
> Grazie cmq per aver spezzato una lancia in mio favore.
> E so che quello che faccio nn e` etico..altrimenti nn stavo quia  raccontarvelo.



Prima dici che non c'e' niente di male...che siamo umani...che ami il tuo ragazzo....


E POI AFFERMI CHE QUELLO CHE FAI NON E' ETICO???


e io sarei quello che ha dei problemi....ok...mi vado a leggere i tuoi interventi successivi....preparati....non saro' piu' tenero dopo averli letti...forse...ancora piu' cattivo...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*bene...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> per iniziare



allora...fare da mamma alle sorelline e' lodevole...ma non vedo cosa abbia a che fare con il discorso da lei inziato...la violenza a 13 anni e' triste...ma se pensa sia quello il problema...perche' non si rivolge a uno psicologo?

Non cambia la mia opinione...violenza e il fare da mamma a due sorelline non la giustifica....passo a leggere il resto...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*un bel lavoro???*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ...



Un bel lavoro su se stessa...non mi pare...perche' se questo e' il risultato del suo bel lavoro....allora ho timore di immaginarla quando sara' piu' grande...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*strano...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> io non faccio la psicologa ma mi sembra che sia un disturbo frequente e documentato in chi ha subito violenza voler (come dice bene persa/ritrovata) ricreare la situazione della violenza stessa.
> Per questo si cerca di sedurre persone generalmente adulte rispetto a noi e con un'aura di potere e rispetto. Questo perchè si pensa di poter evidenziare così che la colpa è nostra se abbiamo subito violenza, perchè abbiamo involontariamente sedotto lo stupratore.
> In seguito, compiuta la missione che dimostra la nostra inadeguatezza e colpa, tendiamo ad allontanarci, restando l'elemento debole, quello che si fa lasciare, che sente il distacco (lei non è quella che lascia, ma sente il distacco e si allontana... ma quale uomo spostao si stanca e distacca così da una ragazzina? ancora una volta è probabile sia una sua costruzione) e molla la presa. Infine resta legata a questa persona (scusa, diana, ma questo fa pensare ad una violenza familiare o nel circolo degli amici di famiglia...) da amicizia o affetto.
> E' un rapporto malato, sia chiaro.
> ...



Ce' troppa pacatezza nella sua prima descrizione...e nei successi interventi...per quello che ha passato...e per come lo racconta...la violenza non potra' mai essere dimenticata...ma assorbita si...se denunciare l'aguzzino e fare un po' di terapia con una persona che possa aiutarla  la farebbe sentire meglio che lo faccia...ha 22 anni,pensa forse di continuare cosi' vita natural durante?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ce' troppa pacatezza nella sua prima descrizione...e nei successi interventi...per quello che ha passato...e per come lo racconta...la violenza non potra' mai essere dimenticata...ma assorbita si...se denunciare l'aguzzino e fare un po' di terapia con una persona che possa aiutarla la farebbe sentire meglio che lo faccia...ha 22 anni,pensa forse di continuare cosi' vita natural durante?


no, pensa di aver capito forse oggi davvero che la sua "irrequeitezza" non era energia vitale ma voglia di fuggire. 
E sono contenta che cercando di capirla l'abbiamo aiutata, perchè a volte è troppo facile urlare al mostro e mettere alla berlina o in croce le persone. 
Bisogna capire. Molto prima di poter giudicare. Molto prima di poter trarre conclusioni.
Sarà dura metabolizzare, ma capire di doverlo ancora fare è un inizio. Come è importante legare questa sua apparente indifferenza a problemi più profondi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*!*



Grande82 ha detto:


> no, pensa di aver capito forse oggi davvero che la sua "irrequeitezza" non era energia vitale ma voglia di fuggire.
> E sono contenta che cercando di capirla l'abbiamo aiutata, perchè a volte è troppo facile urlare al mostro e mettere alla berlina o in croce le persone.
> Bisogna capire. Molto prima di poter giudicare. Molto prima di poter trarre conclusioni.
> Sarà dura metabolizzare, ma capire di doverlo ancora fare è un inizio. Come è importante legare questa sua apparente indifferenza a problemi più profondi.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
allora sono grande per davvero?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*non cambia...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> no, pensa di aver capito forse oggi davvero che la sua "irrequeitezza" non era energia vitale ma voglia di fuggire.
> E sono contenta che cercando di capirla l'abbiamo aiutata, perchè a volte è troppo facile urlare al mostro e mettere alla berlina o in croce le persone.
> Bisogna capire. Molto prima di poter giudicare. Molto prima di poter trarre conclusioni.
> Sarà dura metabolizzare, ma capire di doverlo ancora fare è un inizio. Come è importante legare questa sua apparente indifferenza a problemi più profondi.



Piccolina non cambia il mio pensiero...prima descrive la situazione....poi parla del suo passato per GIUSTIFICARE quella situazione...io non sono una Donna e non ho idea di cosa possa significare una violenza...ma sta di fatto che...se prima replicava cosi facilmente...non appena sono arrivato io si e' azzittata...eppure non e' che ha dovuto parlare di chissa' cos'altro...il discorso era sempre quello...sembra che i miei interventi l'abbiano messa spalle al muro...se ha cosi tanta voglia di capire...di cambiare...perche' non prosegue la discussione?Cos'e'?Ha finito le tragiche scuse?






 A me non intenerisce...se pensa che parlandomi di violenza e di come ha dovuto crescere le sorelline  possa cambiare le mie idee si sbaglia...lei avra' pure passato dei brutti momenti...ma ognuno nella sua vita deve superare degli ostacoli...e quelli che sono capitati a me...mi rendono difficile intenerirmi per quello che lei ha detto...se ora si ritira nel suo guscio perche' si sente ingiustamente attaccata faccia pure...a me non importa...ci sara' il suo ragazzo a coccolarla...e qualcun altro a darle quelle "emozioni" che tanto lei va ricercando...dicendo prima...che non c'e' niente di sbagliato....e poi ammettendo che non e' etico....Piccolina...se vedi le cose in una certa maniera...le vedi SEMPRE IN QUELLA MANIERA...non cambi idea dopo poche righe...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*!*



Grande82 ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> allora sono grande per davvero?!?!?!?!?


Certo ...certissimo ...anzi probabile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*...*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Piccolina non cambia il mio pensiero...prima descrive la situazione....poi parla del suo passato per GIUSTIFICARE quella situazione...io non sono una Donna e non ho idea di cosa possa significare una violenza...ma sta di fatto che...se prima replicava cosi facilmente...non appena sono arrivato io si e' azzittata...eppure non e' che ha dovuto parlare di chissa' cos'altro...il discorso era sempre quello...sembra che i miei interventi l'abbiano messa spalle al muro...se ha cosi tanta voglia di capire...di cambiare...perche' non prosegue la discussione?Cos'e'?Ha finito le tragiche scuse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turn se usassimo lo stesso metodo con te ti avremmo liquidato con "sfigato".
Ma non è quello che pensiamo di te.


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, pensa di aver capito forse oggi davvero che la sua "irrequeitezza" non era energia vitale ma voglia di fuggire.
> E sono contenta che cercando di capirla l'abbiamo aiutata, perchè a volte è troppo facile urlare al mostro e mettere alla berlina o in croce le persone.
> Bisogna capire. Molto prima di poter giudicare. Molto prima di poter trarre conclusioni.
> Sarà dura metabolizzare, ma capire di doverlo ancora fare è un inizio. Come è importante legare questa sua apparente indifferenza a problemi più profondi.


Se non altro il post lo ha intitolato: *Follia? 

*Mica: Ah come mi sento bene!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Piccolina non cambia il mio pensiero...prima descrive la situazione....poi parla del suo passato per GIUSTIFICARE quella situazione...io non sono una Donna e non ho idea di cosa possa significare una violenza...ma sta di fatto che...se prima replicava cosi facilmente...non appena sono arrivato io si e' azzittata...eppure non e' che ha dovuto parlare di chissa' cos'altro...il discorso era sempre quello...sembra che i miei interventi l'abbiano messa spalle al muro...se ha cosi tanta voglia di capire...di cambiare...perche' non prosegue la discussione?Cos'e'?Ha finito le tragiche scuse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se fosse vero che uno non cambia idea perchè vieni qui? per giudicare? o invece per aiutare? e che senso ha aiutare se uno non cambia idea? io ti voglio bene, ma penso che tu tenda troppo a vedere le cose come le vuoi vedere. 
Hai letto tutte le 18 pagine? Le risposte dure? Il cercare di analizzarsi? Il rispondere col cuor ein mano? L'iniziare a rendersi conto che ciò che faceva non funzionava da qualche parte? Il tirare fuori, "con le pinze" dice P/R, le insicurezze, i problemi, le ansie... 
se questa storia ti pare un banale tradimento non hai capito molto e mi stupisco di come tendi a sorvolare sul dolore immane di una parte di sè che una violenza implica quando proprio tu sai cos'è la perdita. Immagina allora una perdita inattesa, assoluta, travolgente, di cui nessuno sa, che nessuno può capire, per cui non puoi piangere.
Diana ha parlato per ore qui, oggi. Prima che tu arrivassi. Si è messa a nudo in modo non facile, poi tu sei arrivato e le hai dato addosso senza degnarti di leggere e cercare di capire. Doveva farti il riassunto? Sarei andata via anche io dandoti il tempo di leggere e capire. 
Diana oggi ha scoperto delle cose, altre non le vede o non vuole ancora vederle. E non è facile rendersi conto all'improvviso che la persona perfetta che si credeva di essere non è nè perfetta nè felice. 
Questo la porterà ad essere una donna migliore? io, che vedo in rosa, sempre, lo credo. Tu, che tendi al grigio scuro, sei sicuro di no. Ma pensi di aiutarla con un atteggiamento distruttivo? Pensi di risolvere qualcosa? E' facile giudicare, ma poi bisogna avere il coraggio di vivere. io penso che diana ce l'abbia. Penso che sia forte, ma non come appare, più in fondo. 
Dovrà vedere degli esperti.
Dovrà parlare ancora.
Dovrà capire perchè fa le cose e poi iniziare a farle per le ragioni giuste.
Il futuro esiste per quello.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*e allora?*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Turn se usassimo lo stesso metodo con te ti avremmo liquidato con "sfigato".
> Ma non è quello che pensiamo di te.



Vedi P/R....sfigato mi hanno definito piu' volte...ma a me non interessa...non e' quello che pensano gli altri a fare di me quello che sono...MA QUELLO CHE PENSO IO...ho una testa....capisco cos'e' che voglio e cosa no...se mi danno dello sfigato e non e' cosi posso ribattere o non ribattere...dipende da me...ma di certo SE VOGLIO PARLARE DI UN MIO MODO DI COMPORTARMI....NE PARLO FINCHE' NE HO VOGLIA...E NON MI FACCIO FERMARE DA CHICCHESIA...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (14 Settembre 2007)

*non mi dispiace...*



Grande82 ha detto:


> se fosse vero che uno non cambia idea perchè vieni qui? per giudicare? o invece per aiutare? e che senso ha aiutare se uno non cambia idea? io ti voglio bene, ma penso che tu tenda troppo a vedere le cose come le vuoi vedere.
> Hai letto tutte le 18 pagine? Le risposte dure? Il cercare di analizzarsi? Il rispondere col cuor ein mano? L'iniziare a rendersi conto che ciò che faceva non funzionava da qualche parte? Il tirare fuori, "con le pinze" dice P/R, le insicurezze, i problemi, le ansie...
> se questa storia ti pare un banale tradimento non hai capito molto e mi stupisco di come tendi a sorvolare sul dolore immane di una parte di sè che una violenza implica quando proprio tu sai cos'è la perdita. Immagina allora una perdita inattesa, assoluta, travolgente, di cui nessuno sa, che nessuno può capire, per cui non puoi piangere.
> Diana ha parlato per ore qui, oggi. Prima che tu arrivassi. Si è messa a nudo in modo non facile, poi tu sei arrivato e le hai dato addosso senza degnarti di leggere e cercare di capire. Doveva farti il riassunto? Sarei andata via anche io dandoti il tempo di leggere e capire.
> ...



Non posso essere dispiaciuto...perche' ne sento tante...e nella sua di storia non vedo questo grande problema nel parlarne...bada bene...ho detto nel parlarne...se basta un perfetto sconosciuto per azzittirla e farla fuggire...mi immgaino cosa sia sufficente per farle altro...eppure...ripeto....quando si legge il suo primo post...non mi pare si noti tutto questo trauma...parla in modo fluido...scorrevole...tranquillo....non so...a me non intenerisce...ma e' la mia visuale...se si e' sentita ferita non puo' pretendere alcunche'...e' un forum...si discute...anzi...questa sua reazione dovrebbe farle capire che forse e' il caso di parlare con qualcuno davvero specializzato...non posso farci nulla Piccolina...quel modo di parlare...di se...del ragazzo...della vita in generale...a me brucia...cosa vuoi che ti dica?

Le parole fanno male...ma doveva calcolare che non sarebbero stati tutti teneri con lei....se ti fai il bagno in mare aperto e speri di nuotare tranquillo fra i delfini sei consapevole di illuderti....perche' il mare e' pieno di tanti esseri...squali compresi....se voleva piu' comprensione la poteva richiedere a voi...a me NON INTENERISCE...vedo la cosa per come l'ha presentata...poteva pure inserire il discorso "violenza e mamma di due sorelline" nel primo post...ma non sarebbe cambiato molto il mio giudizio...e poi...per usare una SUA frase....e' la vita no?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Non posso essere dispiaciuto...perche' ne sento tante...e nella sua di storia non vedo questo grande problema nel parlarne...bada bene...ho detto nel parlarne...se basta un perfetto sconosciuto per azzittirla e farla fuggire...mi immgaino cosa sia sufficente per farle altro...eppure...ripeto....quando si legge il suo primo post...non mi pare si noti tutto questo trauma...parla in modo fluido...scorrevole...tranquillo....non so...a me non intenerisce...ma e' la mia visuale...se si e' sentita ferita non puo' pretendere alcunche'...e' un forum...si discute...anzi...questa sua reazione dovrebbe farle capire che forse e' il caso di parlare con qualcuno davvero specializzato...non posso farci nulla Piccolina...quel modo di parlare...di se...del ragazzo...della vita in generale...a me brucia...cosa vuoi che ti dica?
> 
> Le parole fanno male...ma doveva calcolare che non sarebbero stati tutti teneri con lei....se ti fai il bagno in mare aperto e speri di nuotare tranquillo fra i delfini sei consapevole di illuderti....perche' il mare e' pieno di tanti esseri...squali compresi....se voleva piu' comprensione la poteva richiedere a voi...a me NON INTENERISCE...vedo la cosa per come l'ha presentata...poteva pure inserire il discorso "violenza e mamma di due sorelline" nel primo post...ma non sarebbe cambiato molto il mio giudizio...e poi...per usare una SUA frase....e' la vita no?


il tuo cinismo mi spaventa.
ribadisco: hai letto tutte le 20 pagine o solo il riassuntino? 
e ancora: vieni qui perchè ti brucia? o per aiutare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2007)

*Forse*

Forse Diana aveva anche altro da fare ...o aveva persone vicine a cui non voleva far leggere ...o era esausta per aver tirato fuori tanto di sè ...o anche se n'è andata in bagno a piangere ...o a respirare un po' d'aria...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse Diana aveva anche altro da fare ...o aveva persone vicine a cui non voleva far leggere ...o era esausta per aver tirato fuori tanto di sè ...o anche se n'è andata in bagno a piangere ...o a respirare un po' d'aria...


....che mi pare una buona idea anche per me! 
Ora mi tocca lavorare tutto il fine settimana!
Mannaggia!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vado che almeno domani sera me la voglio ritagliare!
Sapete com'è...... ho altri impegni!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ecco a voi, amici, amiche, un fulgido esempio del _Fedifreghiano_ "_l'importante è capirsi_"... leggete... valutate... tanto, l'importante è il contenuto, giusto?... se vostro figlio scrivesse così, che gli fareste?... io lo getterei nell'acido cloridrico... se io scrivessi in questo modo, davvero, mi taglierei... la mano... ti prego, amica mia, non abbracciarmi... infilare una sequela di banalità tutte insieme e infilarle con lo spiedo di cotanta ignoranza grammaticale e sintattica... è opera, senz'altro, di una malata contagiosa...
> ... brutti tempi... tempi cupi... hi, hi, hi... madonna mia... "_che condizioni"_...


rettifico.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> rettifico.


 
Cosa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai forse avuto un'illuminazione?!!?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Non posso essere dispiaciuto...perche' ne sento tante...e nella sua di storia non vedo questo grande problema nel parlarne...bada bene...ho detto nel parlarne...se basta un perfetto sconosciuto per azzittirla e farla fuggire...mi immgaino cosa sia sufficente per farle altro...eppure...ripeto....quando si legge il suo primo post...non mi pare si noti tutto questo trauma...parla in modo fluido...scorrevole...tranquillo....non so...a me non intenerisce...ma e' la mia visuale...se si e' sentita ferita non puo' pretendere alcunche'...e' un forum...si discute...anzi...questa sua reazione dovrebbe farle capire che forse e' il caso di parlare con qualcuno davvero specializzato...non posso farci nulla Piccolina...quel modo di parlare...di se...del ragazzo...della vita in generale...a me brucia...cosa vuoi che ti dica?
> 
> Le parole fanno male...ma doveva calcolare che non sarebbero stati tutti teneri con lei....se ti fai il bagno in mare aperto e speri di nuotare tranquillo fra i delfini sei consapevole di illuderti....perche' il mare e' pieno di tanti esseri...squali compresi....se voleva piu' comprensione la poteva richiedere a voi...a me NON INTENERISCE...vedo la cosa per come l'ha presentata...poteva pure inserire il discorso "violenza e mamma di due sorelline" nel primo post...ma non sarebbe cambiato molto il mio giudizio...e poi...per usare una SUA frase....e' la vita no?


Nn volevo dispaicerti o commuoverti. Come ho gia detto altre volte nel corso della discussione sn venuta qui per cercare di capire. Si forse il mio primo post e` stato un po` provocatorio..ma nn ti e` mai saltato alla mente che l'intento era proprio qst? Vedere quanti avrebbero guardato oltre e mi avrebbero davveroa iutata. E devo dire che in molti l'hanno fatto. E se leggi per bene tutti i dialoghi tia ccorgerai che ho preso in seria considerazione l'ipotesi di vedere uno specialista.
Se mi e` permesso dirlo tu invece dovresti imparare a nn trarre subito le tue conclusioni, nn ti sei limitato a  sparare a zero solo in base a quello che avevo scritto ma lo hai fatto supponendo e arrivandoa  conclusioni basate assolutamente sul niente.
Forse sbagliero` a rispondere a qst messaggio ma come qualcuno ha capito fortunatamente sn una persona piena di speranza..speranza verso la vita, le persone, le cose che possono cambiare. Ho imparato ad esserlo e spero imparerai anche tu.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ....che mi pare una buona idea anche per me!
> Ora mi tocca lavorare tutto il fine settimana!
> Mannaggia!!!
> 
> ...


Grande sei stata davvero GRANDE! Hai una sensibilita` che hanno in pochi e la cosa piu` bella e che la metti a servizio degli altri..
Sn sicura che in qualche modo ti tornera` indietro tutto questo..


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Nn volevo dispaicerti o commuoverti. Come ho gia detto altre volte nel corso della discussione sn venuta qui per cercare di capire. Si forse il mio primo post e` stato un po` provocatorio..ma nn ti e` mai saltato alla mente che l'intento era proprio qst? Vedere quanti avrebbero guardato oltre e mi avrebbero davveroa iutata. E devo dire che in molti l'hanno fatto. E se leggi per bene tutti i dialoghi tia ccorgerai che ho preso in seria considerazione l'ipotesi di vedere uno specialista.
> Se mi e` permesso dirlo tu invece dovresti imparare a nn trarre subito le tue conclusioni, nn ti sei limitato a sparare a zero solo in base a quello che avevo scritto ma lo hai fatto supponendo e arrivandoa conclusioni basate assolutamente sul niente.
> Forse sbagliero` a rispondere a qst messaggio ma come qualcuno ha capito fortunatamente sn una persona piena di speranza..speranza verso la vita, le persone, le cose che possono cambiare. Ho imparato ad esserlo e spero imparerai anche tu.


contemporaneamente al fatto che vuoi andare dallo specialista non puoi smettere di cornificare il tuo ragazzo?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse Diana aveva anche altro da fare ...o aveva persone vicine a cui non voleva far leggere ...o era esausta per aver tirato fuori tanto di sè ...o anche se n'è andata in bagno a piangere ...o a respirare un po' d'aria...


Avevo bisogno di un po` d'aria..mi sembrava inutile continuare a cercare di spiegare a gente che nn vede al di al del suo naso.
Ma qst boccata d'aria mi e` servita..ho capito che in fondo se qualcuno caccia tt qst cattiveria e qst cinsicmo e perche` magari la vita nn e` stata tanto buona neanche cn lui..e la speranza che le cose , le persone cambino nn penso mi abbandonera` mai.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> contemporaneamente al fatto che vuoi andare dallo specialista non puoi smettere di cornificare il tuo ragazzo?


 Se ti sta tanto a cuore potrei pensare di prenderlo in considerazione. 
Ma nn basta smettere di cornificarlo..devo nn sentirne piu` l'esigenza..


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Avevo bisogno di un po` d'aria..mi sembrava inutile continuare a cercare di spiegare a gente che nn vede al di al del suo naso.
> Ma qst boccata d'aria mi e` servita..ho capito che in fondo se qualcuno caccia tt qst cattiveria e qst cinsicmo e perche` magari la vita nn e` stata tanto buona neanche cn lui..e la speranza che le cose , le persone cambino nn penso mi abbandonera` mai.


 
perchè non scrivi le parole intere??

tt che vuole dire?

qst che parola è?


per cortesia eh.


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Se ti sta tanto a cuore potrei pensare di prenderlo in considerazione.
> Ma nn basta smettere di cornificarlo..devo nn sentirne piu` l'esigenza..


 
digli allora che senti l'esigenza di cornificarlo.
lui non merita queste cornificate gratuite.


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> perchè non scrivi le parole intere??
> 
> tt che vuole dire?
> 
> ...


 tt=tutto

qst=questo

sn=sono

scusami..deformazione professionale!


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> tt=tutto
> 
> qst=questo
> 
> ...


 

deformazione sms istica vorrai dire.
senti Diana, perchè continui a tenere all'oscuro della cosa lui?


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> deformazione sms istica vorrai dire.
> senti Diana, perchè continui a tenere all'oscuro della cosa lui?


Perche` nn lo sopporterebbe e nn voglio farlo soffrire per un problema che e` evidente essere solo il mio.
Io sn tutto il suo mondo


----------



## TESO (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Pensavo che qst fosse un forum dove ci si confrontasse..
> Volevo essere costruttiva per me stessa e per glia altri..cercare di capirmi meglio e magari aiutare qualcuno cn la mia esperinza.
> Cmq nn ritengo le mie verita` assolute, e` solo un punto di vista.


Lascia perdere diana....qui ci sono solo persone che sputano sentenze e basta.


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana tu hai una grande alleata dalla parte tua, la " Gioventu' " a 22anni sei in tempo per tutto, rivolgiti a qualche struttura  per un sostegno professionale.

Ciao.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






Ho rettificato perchè leggendo successivamente i post ho aggiunto un qualcosa di *assolutamente importante* che non avevo letto del racconto di Diana.


Questa spiegazione, in termini piu' dettagliati la devo a Lei piu' tardi, perchè merita la mia attenzione completa... e non distratta come è accaduto..avevo letto solo le prime pagine.

Ecco perchè ho subitamente rettificato.

*Per dovere nei confronti di quello che penso e soprattutto per rispetto nei confronti di Diana alla quale chiedo scusa.*


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

cat comunque ha le sue ragioni.
Non hai la giustificazione del dottore, diana, solo perchè noi, che non siamo professionisti, comunque, pensiamo che il tuo sia un problema profondo.
Devi volerlo risolvere, a partire dalle cause. ma visto che sei adulta e intelligente e positiva, anche a partire dagli effetti.
Chiudi questa storia extra che hai e impegnati a ricostruirti con l'aiuto di qualcuno. Persa dice nelle ASL, non so se anche nei consultori. 
Napoli è grande, troverai un posto logisicamente distante abbastanza da tenere per te quello che vuoi tenre per te.
Il chiarimento col tuo ragazzo, la fine di questa "esigenza", verranno dopo, forse anche molto dopo. ma inizia dalle parti giuste e vistoc he anche io sono una che ama pensare il meglio degli altri, fà sì che non me ne penta!
Ti abbraccio e ti aspetto sempre qui!


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Perche` nn lo sopporterebbe e nn voglio farlo soffrire per un problema che e` evidente essere solo il mio.
> *Io sn tutto il suo mondo*





*non esserne così certa*


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> *non esserne così certa*


cat, ma tu pensi che se diana fosse una ragazza che ha commesso un errore e se ne fosse resa conto, come si fosse anche resa conto di non volerlo commettere oltre, le suggeriresti di parlare col tuo ragazzo? Mi piacerebbe parlarne, ma forse dovremmo aprire un tread apposito!


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cat, ma tu pensi che se diana fosse una ragazza che ha commesso un errore e se ne fosse resa conto, come si fosse anche resa conto di non volerlo commettere oltre, le suggeriresti di parlare col tuo ragazzo? Mi piacerebbe parlarne, ma forse dovremmo aprire un tread apposito!


 
io ho detto....non esserne così certa ( che il tuo ragazzo non ti faccia le corna come tu le fai a lui)


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io ho detto....non esserne così certa ( che il tuo ragazzo non ti faccia le corna come tu le fai a lui)


no, no, scusa, la mia domanda prescindeva da quest'ultima risposta! Era per il discorso in generale della sincerità ed era anche un pò avulso dalla storia di diana,in realtà!


----------



## Old Diana (14 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, no, scusa, la mia domanda prescindeva da quest'ultima risposta! Era per il discorso in generale della sincerità ed era anche un pò avulso dalla storia di diana,in realtà!


 
Insomma la domanda e`..se ti rendi conto di aver commesso un errore vale la pena confessarlo?

Ora vi lascio definitivamente ragazzi. Dopo qst giornata emotivamente cosi` intensa o bisogno di una serata rilassante in cui staccare un po` il cervello.
Un abbraccio a tutti e grazie per avermi accolto cn tanta premura.
Ci vediamo presto.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Insomma la domanda e`..se ti rendi conto di aver commesso un errore vale la pena confessarlo?
> 
> Ora vi lascio definitivamente ragazzi. Dopo qst giornata emotivamente cosi` intensa o bisogno di una serata rilassante in cui staccare un po` il cervello.
> Un abbraccio a tutti e grazie per avermi accolto cn tanta premura.
> Ci vediamo presto.


in che senso ragazza?!?!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Settembre 2007)

mancata due ore e già la discussione è evoluta...premesso che non voglio aiutare nè crocifiggere nessuno: tbt mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. E anche cat. tutto qui.


----------



## cat (14 Settembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> mancata due ore e già la discussione è evoluta...premesso che non voglio aiutare nè crocifiggere nessuno: tbt mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. E anche cat. tutto qui.


capisco cara.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2007)

*Diana*

hai chiesto aiuto, ed io non sono in grado di farlo.

Sei una ragazza giovane, intelligente che ha voglia di compredere, e questo è l'atteggiamento giusto per poter affrontare un sereno incontro con una figura professionale..come ti ha detto Persa ..Mari..Mk..,,e altre, poche altre. e su una figura maschile non desidero nemmeno soffermarmi ( tbt ) perchè la padrona di casa sei tu ora in questo thred.
ho letto la possessività in un certo senso, di questo tuo rapporto _privilegiato _...ho letto di quanto hai investito su questo, ho letto delle tue paure e delle violenze subite..ho letto delle diverse relazioni con altri, che interpreto tutte come ruota di scorta.
Ruote di chi i conti con il passato non li ha ancora chiusi....e le ferite sono tutte li...belle aperte e nemmeno curate con la fiducia che avresti potuto riporre in qualcuno..e se non è accaduto è perchè probabilmente non ti è stata concessa la possibilità...eri molto piu' giovane di oggi...e nessuno si è accorto di questa violenza e  non mi sorprendo affatto che tu  non sia riuscita a trovare un ascolto capace di abbracciarti.


Mia cara ci chiedi perchè...non te lo so dire.Il tradimento è ben lontano dall'essere soltanto il fatto di incontrare qualcuno e trascorre qualche ora. Il tradimento è il  non lasciarsi andare con l'altro, benchè tu l'abbia fatto all'inizio raccontandogli tutto... è disinvestire, distruggere,  squalificando il rapporto sentimentale che tu hai con questo ragazzo.Tradire è non dare piu' ascolto a se stesso e né all'altro, perchè se tu ti ascoltassi davvero non avresti sentito l'esigenza di arrivare sin qui per chiedere aiuto, l'avresti scoperto da sola, ma da sola non ce la fai..ecco perchè hai bisogno di un aiuto certo..e non di chiacchere come le mie cara Diana.

 Devi _cacciare_ te stessa. devi andare a caccia di Diana, a quelli che furono i tuoi dolori e le tue paure, come i tuoi silenzi.

Non mettendo a parte lui lo costringi a stare accanto a te, lo sfrutti quasi, come se fosse la copertina di Linus, quello che ti da sicurezza, che ti conforta, lui c'è, e non sei sola con le tue ferite....ma invece è un inganno, perchè ora tu sei qui con noi, perchè non sai cosa e come capire di Te.

Forse l'ho già detto, e mi ripeto, i conti col tuo vissuto affettivo non li hai chiusi, e cosi continui attraverso questi uomini a credere che la soluzione si troverà ai problemi di ieri...e invece cosi non è.

Prova a consultare qualcuno cara, e nel contempo vedrai che troverai la forza di decidere se è di una copertina che hai bisogno, oppure di una relazione autentica, paritetica, dove nessuno condiziona l'altro attraverso una menzogna, ma la nutre si nutre   cresce e si realizza attraverso una relazione di amore autentico.

un abbraccio diana.

micio.


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2007)

Brava Miciolidia, il tuo intervento e' il classico esempio chi vuole tendere una mano/ascolto e non puntare solo un dito.

Come ho gia detto/scritto Diana ha una grande alleata, la sua gioventu' ... e se sapra' uscire dal quel brutto ricordo del passato ri-trovera' la sua meritata serenita'.


----------



## Iago (15 Settembre 2007)

*Diana*

...non ti ho capita!!

...senti l'esigenza di tradire, e ci stai male...non farlo più!...pian piano passa e lo dimenticherai.
...vieni avanti e ti proponi provocatoria da schiaffi
...poi....dici che hai subito violenza, ma che non dobbiamo adesso cambiare idea e toni, a causa che a un certo punto sei riuscita ad aprirti, e ormai sappiamo... (ma naturalmente tutti fanno dietrofront..."ha subito violenza"!)
...ma non lo hai mai detto a nessuno, continui a volertelo tenere dentro, (non è un valore aggiunto, è una sofferenza che continui ad allevarti dentro, facendola crescere sempre di più, insieme a te) sono anch'io di Napoli e tutto sto provincialismo a cui fai riferimento non esiste, e in più... p' scuorn'?? ...non esiste!
...poi però (perdonami) fai riferimento a qualche utente che prima di parlare, dovrebbe conoscere tutti i fatti...quindi, te ne vuoi liberare? o no??


...il mio non vuole essere un cazziatone da padre cattivo e figlia ribelle, sia chiaro! ma credo che da sola e da subito potresti fare un pò di ordine nella tua testa...poche priorità


cmq, andare a psicoterapia costa, se non hai nulla contro i preti (validi!) a cui si fà offerta libera in busta chiusa... potrei indirizzarti.

P.s. con tuo padre,con tua mamma e con le tue sorelle, che rapporto hai?

P.s.2 ...esci dalle chat, subito! ...a quello ti riferivi con "deformazione professionale"?? (e questa potrebbe essere una delle priorità...)


----------



## Iago (15 Settembre 2007)

*eheh...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Brava Miciolidia, il tuo intervento e' il classico esempio chi vuole tendere una mano/ascolto e non puntare solo un dito.
> 
> Come ho gia detto/scritto Diana ha una grande alleata, la sua gioventu' ... e se sapra' uscire dal quel brutto ricordo del passato ri-trovera' la sua meritata serenita'.



Marì...è bastato darle una strigliatina......(chiedilo a lei...)































bacio micio


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2007)

*iago e diana e mari'*



Iago ha detto:


> ...non ti ho capita!!
> 
> ...senti l'esigenza di tradire, e ci stai male...non farlo più!...pian piano passa e lo dimenticherai.
> ...vieni avanti e ti proponi provocatoria da schiaffi
> ...


 
Ehi Papa' Iago, lo si è sentito tutto il trasporto affettuoso con questa bella conterranea ( nostra vorrei dire, ma io sono un pasticcio apolide)...una cosa pero' ...e  ti pare che per una bambina raccontare certe cose sia cosi facile? E' vero,siamo nel 2000, ma la mentalità ,la cultura delle nostri madri non è cosi cambiata rispetto a 20 anni fa.

Le strutture di ascolto, è vero sono cresciute..e a Napoli non mancano, e hai fatto bene a suggerirle quella via...

Diana, solo a Napoli di centri che ti potrebbero dare un ascolto competente da percorrere magari insieme , perchè no, a quella di quel sacerdote di Iago ( perchè quando sono in gamba, lo sono davvero...eccome!!! ) sono diversi cara. Se lo desideriti invio un mess privato o puoi percorrere la via del "tel. rosa",è gratuito.
buona giornata ad entrambi.




*X Mari:* grazie...ma io sono anche un pessimo esempio molto spesso...e le dita alcuni, se le dovrebbero cacciare negli occhi, non ne risentirebbe la loro cecità congenita a se stessi. Un abbraccio forte.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Nn meglio Verena..diversa. Nn escludo che lui potrebbe essere incuriosito dalle stesse cose..
> Sto solo cercando di dire che ho al presunzione di credere che tra me e lui ci sia qualcosa che credo vada oltre certe cose.
> Nn ti e` mai capitato di vivere un rapporto come qst?


 
Ossignur... sono stata incuriosita dai 250 post... ma...
Ecco, che hai la presunzione si capisce subito, ma io credo che se sei bulimica non ti godi le specialità da gourmet. Quello che va oltre è la passione che ti fa desiderare quella cosa e nessun'altra, l'ossessione, quella sì riempie... Non la consumistica ricerca del prodotto che secondo l'esigenza del momento soddisfa un tuo particolare appetito... Me sembra roba da fast food. Con tutto il rispetto. E' un peccato!

Scusa potresti mettere le vocali? Così, per un po' di rispetto di chi legge. Grazie


----------



## Iago (15 Settembre 2007)

*micia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ehi Papa' Iago, lo si è sentito tutto il trasporto affettuoso con questa bella conterranea ( nostra vorrei dire, ma io sono un pasticcio apolide)...una cosa pero' ...e  ti pare che per una bambina raccontare certe cose sia cosi facile? E' vero,siamo nel 2000, ma la mentalità ,la cultura delle nostri madri non è cosi cambiata rispetto a 20 anni fa.
> 
> Le strutture di ascolto, è vero sono cresciute..e a Napoli non mancano, e hai fatto bene a suggerirle quella via...
> 
> ...



...e da buon Papà...stò pensando a come avrà passato la serata...
(voleva una serata rilassante e staccare un pò il cervello...vedi te...)


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> a cosa servirebbe? soffriremmo entrambie eingigantiremmo il tutto.
> Quello che trovo fuori nn tange il mio rapporto cn lui, lo rafforza al massimo.
> *Ma davvero nn c'e` nessuno che riesca a capire quello che sto cercando di dire?!*
> Forse e` una fase si..ma del tutto "umana".
> Voi mi descrivete come un mostro..


No, effettivamente non capisco niente d qll k skrvi


----------



## Rebecca (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> me la calerebbe e` come. Nn riesco a immaginare la mia vita senza di lui..o meglio potrei ma nn voglio.
> E` cn lui che ho iniziato a vivere.


 
Qualcuno traduce per favore?


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Qualcuno traduce per favore?


 
vedi, è il problema che non scrive tutte le lettere delle parole.
castrata nella vita, nel piacere( chi ha bramosia di tanti uomini di solito è anorgasmica e da colpa agli altri), nell'esprimersi ( non contestualizza il problema).


Lei lo cornifica perchè così si vendica attraverso questo di tutti gli uomini del mondo che in realtà lei odia.

omosessualità latente.


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

*Devi cacciare te stessa. devi andare a caccia di Diana, a quelli che furono i tuoi dolori e le tue paure, come i tuoi silenzi.*

Micio ho riletto piu` e piu` volte le tue parole cercando di assorbirne il significato.
Ti ringrazio profondamente, tral le righe del tuo intervento e` evidente il sentito e disinteressato intento di aiutarmi. In realta` cacciare me stessa e` quello che voglio profondamente ma qst richiede una forza d'animo superiore a quella che hoa vuto in tutti qst anni portandomi dentro e cercando di sopravvivere a certe cose. A volte solo affacciarmi a  quelle che sono state le mie paure, i miei silenzi, i miei dolori urlati senza voce mi fa rabbrividire e allora ecco che scappo e cerco di non pensare. Il modo, il tempo la compagnia sono trascendentali.
Spero di riuscire a trovare la forza di "cacciarmi" e affrontarmi. Forse cosi` potro` come tu stesso hai detto ritrovare quella serenita` che mi manca da tempo e che appare solo in superficie. La volonta` non manca te lo assicuro.
Grazie di cuore.
Un abbraccio


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

ancora una volta Diana tu hai accolto benevolmente le parole di chi ti ha "dato scusanti intrinseche" per giustificare il tuo comportamento verso queste persone.



scansando invece chi più crudamente ti espone le cose lucidamente.
ti auguro di trovare un equilibrio con un professionista...


.... non pensare però che appunto un professionista( che sia tale non solo nel foglio di carta) sia tenero e assecondante.


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non ti ho capita!!
> 
> ...senti l'esigenza di tradire, e ci stai male...non farlo più!...pian piano passa e lo dimenticherai.
> ...vieni avanti e ti proponi provocatoria da schiaffi
> ...


Be` e` evidente caro conterraneo che le idee non le ho poi cosi` chiare. Quando ho pensato di scrivervi qui non credevo che sarei arrivata a raccontarvi certe cose e non avrei scommesso un centesimo sul fatto che sareste riusciti a cavarmele di bocca.
Il desiderio di fare chiarezza c'e` te lo assicuro perche` per quanto viva abbastanza serenamente e senza apparenti sensi di colpa il tradimento mi e` passato per la testa che il mio atteggiamento non sia poi cosi` normale!
Con le mie sorelle ho un ottimo rapporto, siamo cresciuti insieme e con la piu` piccola mi sento di dire che e` quasi materno. Entrambe riconoscono in me un punto di riferimento.
Con mia madre non e` altrettanto sereno, sono arrabbaita con lei per tante cose e per quanto certe sue "mancanze" nei miei confronti vadano avanti da anni non riesco ancora ad abituarmici. Che vuoi farci in me la speranza e` l'ultima a morire..il mio ragazoo lo dice sempre.
Per quanto riguarda i preti ti ringrazio ma non sono cattolica e ho una pessima considerazione della chiesa. Mi informero` all'asl (sperando che il servizio funzioni!), sai come sono le cose qui..
E se tu non sei circondato da provincialismo ne sono felice ma non tutti viviamo nelle stesse condizioni. In ogni caso cerchero` di ritaglairmi i miei spazi, ho tenuto nascoste cose peggiori.
In ogni caso ti ringrazio per il tuo intervento costruttivo.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ehi Papa' Iago, lo si è sentito tutto il trasporto affettuoso con questa bella conterranea ( nostra vorrei dire, ma io sono un pasticcio apolide)...una cosa pero' ...e ti pare che per una bambina raccontare certe cose sia cosi facile? E' vero,siamo nel 2000, ma la mentalità ,la cultura delle nostri madri non è cosi cambiata rispetto a 20 anni fa.
> 
> Le strutture di ascolto, è vero sono cresciute..e a Napoli non mancano, e hai fatto bene a suggerirle quella via...
> 
> ...


----------



## Iago (15 Settembre 2007)

*Diana*

...parlavo di ordine e disciplina...l'essere confusivi non è sempre male!

...anch'io non sono simpatizzante dei preti, ma ci andai per un periodo, e ti posso assicurare che la solita aria da chiesa lì, non esiste, e _quel prete_ è molto valido...se riuscissi ad arrivare a parlare con lui, sarebbe già tanto, perchè naturalmente i vari casi vengono vagliati da altri.


...non hai parlato di Papà...e ciò la dice lunga


P.s. com'è andata la tua seratina ieri sera??


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> vedi, è il problema che non scrive tutte le lettere delle parole.
> castrata nella vita, nel piacere( chi ha bramosia di tanti uomini di solito è anorgasmica e da colpa agli altri), nell'esprimersi ( non contestualizza il problema).
> 
> 
> ...


Cat ho vissuto dei momenti difficili ma sono consapevole che c'e` di peggio in giro.
Faccio volontariato in un ospedale pubblico e ti assicuro che cn gente molto piu` "castrata" di me con cui ho a che fare tutti i giorni quindi non mi ritengo assolutamente tale.
Non sono assolutamente anorgasmica ( e se lo fossi credimi dopo quello che vi ho confessato qui non avrei difficolta` a dirvelo!) e soprattutto non do la colpa agli altri
Ho sempre ritenuto tutta questa storia un problema mio e di nessun altro.
Posso avere difficolta` ad esprimersi, ma come vedi per quanto riguarda le mie parole smsistiche sto cercando di sforzarmi.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ancora una volta Diana tu hai accolto benevolmente le parole di chi ti ha "dato scusanti intrinseche" per giustificare il tuo comportamento verso queste persone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Diciamo Cat che io mi sento in difficoltà a dare la mia opinione ad una ragazza così giovane e che cita una serie di sofferenze pregresse su cui non mi sento di mettere becco.

Ammetto che aleggia in me l'idea che Diana stia un po' drammatizzando il tutto (non per sminuire dette sofferenze, ma ribadisco che su questi temi non sono in grado di dire nulla di pertinente...), forse anche per l'età.

Per cui preferisco astenermi.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ancora una volta Diana tu hai accolto benevolmente le parole di chi ti ha "dato scusanti intrinseche" per giustificare il tuo comportamento verso queste persone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non scanso i pareri che tu definisci "piu` lucidi". Li accolgo tutti e cerco di assorbire anche i punti di vista altrui. Ma scusami se ho una parola di benevolenza per chi ha mostrato grande pazienza umanita` e sensibilita`.
Non che tu non lo sia stata, se hai letto tutti i post un insensibile non lo sei di sicuro.
Spero che il professionista a cui mi rivolgero` (e anche io spero che sia davvero tale!) mi scuota fino a farmi disperare..io voglio affrontarmi ma l'importante  e`che alla fine riacquisti un po` si serenita` e tranquillita` e soprattutto riesca a convivere con me stessa.
Un bacio


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...parlavo di ordine e disciplina...l'essere confusivi non è sempre male!
> 
> ...anch'io non sono simpatizzante dei preti, ma ci andai per un periodo, e ti posso assicurare che la solita aria da chiesa lì, non esiste, e _quel prete_ è molto valido...se riuscissi ad arrivare a parlare con lui, sarebbe già tanto, perchè naturalmente i vari casi vengono vagliati da altri.
> 
> ...


Mandami un messaggio con le informazioni di questo prete. Poi vagliero` il dafarsi.
Con mio padre ho un rapporto abbastanza sereno, e` un po` vecchio stampo e ho imparato a capire che se volevo un rapporto con lui dovevo affrontarlo direttamente.
La mia seratina bene, sono uscita a mangiare una cosa con il mio ragazzo ma non sono riuscita a "staccare il cervello", le vostre parole mi rimbombavano in testa continuamente.

Perche` hai fatto riferimento alle chat?

L'ordine e la disciplina spesso sono solo apaprenza credimi..


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Non scanso i pareri che tu definisci "piu` lucidi". Li accolgo tutti e cerco di assorbire anche i punti di vista altrui. Ma scusami se ho una parola di benevolenza per chi ha mostrato grande pazienza umanita` e sensibilita`.
> Non che tu non lo sia stata, se hai letto tutti i post un insensibile non lo sei di sicuro.
> Spero che il professionista a cui mi rivolgero` (e anche io spero che sia davvero tale!) mi scuota fino a farmi disperare..io voglio affrontarmi ma l'importante e`che alla fine riacquisti un po` si serenita` e tranquillita` e soprattutto riesca a convivere con me stessa.
> Un bacio


 
io ho letto tutto il post con la reale volontà di trovare assieme a tutti un barlume di consiglio che ti potesse essere d'aiuto REALMENTE.

come incip iniziale tu hai posto in essere il multipli tradimenti da te perpetrati . cornuto inconsapevole il tuo ragazzo.
da li si è partiti perchè la tua storia tu hai deciso di farla partire da li.

e su questo ho espresso un giudizio generalizzato, queste cose è brutto farle.
che poi tu qui ci tiri furoi tutte le giustificazioni sempre giustificazioni sono.
non si fa.

che fai del volontariato all'ospedale...anche quello lo vedo negativamente. Tu devi lavorare, pigliarti lo stipendio, essere autonoma ed indipendente ed eventualmente metterti soldini da una parte per te, i tuoi futuri bimbi, i genitori quando saranno vecchi.

a 50....60 anni si fa volontariato, alla tua età è patologico.


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Diciamo Cat che io mi sento in difficoltà a dare la mia opinione ad una ragazza così giovane e che cita una serie di sofferenze pregresse su cui non mi sento di mettere becco.
> 
> Ammetto che aleggia in me l'idea che Diana stia un po' drammatizzando il tutto (non per sminuire dette sofferenze, ma ribadisco che su questi temi non sono in grado di dire nulla di pertinente...), forse anche per l'età.
> 
> ...


 
Non posso anscondere che mi brucia quando mi viene detto che "dramamtizzo". Cosa che non avviene spesso perche` come ho gia` detto in precedenza non sono proprio abituata a raccontare di me e ne mi piace farlo. Forse per questo sono cosi` telegrafica a volte.
O forse ho semplicemente sbagliato a raccontarvi certe cose. Non lo so
Non mi sembra che il mio primo post infatti sia stato molto dramamtico comunque e questo dovrebbe farvi pensare che non avevo nessuna intenzione di venirvi a raccontare certe cose e di farmi compatire.Anzi a dire la vero essere comaptita non lo sopporto. Ma poi e` uscito fuori e mi sono detta "che ho da perdere?", nessuno mi consoce qui. Per una volta posso dire esattamente la verita`, la mia verita` senza temere il giudizio altrui.


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Non posso anscondere che mi brucia quando mi viene detto che "dramamtizzo". Cosa che non avviene spesso perche` come ho gia` detto in precedenza non sono proprio abituata a raccontare di me e ne mi piace farlo. Forse per questo sono cosi` telegrafica a volte.
> O forse ho semplicemente sbagliato a raccontarvi certe cose. Non lo so
> Non mi sembra che il mio primo post infatti sia stato molto dramamtico comunque e questo dovrebbe farvi pensare che non avevo nessuna intenzione di venirvi a raccontare certe cose e di farmi compatire.Anzi a dire la vero essere comaptita non lo sopporto. Ma poi e` uscito fuori e mi sono detta* "che ho da perdere?",* nessuno mi consoce qui. Per una volta posso dire esattamente la verita`, la mia verita` senza temere il giudizio altrui.


 
questa parola la usi anche quando tradisci il tuo ragazzo.
ma ti immagini solamente anche un momento quando male starebbe a sapere cosa gli stai facendo?


----------



## Grande82 (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Non scanso i pareri che tu definisci "piu` lucidi". Li accolgo tutti e cerco di assorbire anche i punti di vista altrui. Ma scusami se ho una parola di benevolenza per chi ha mostrato grande pazienza umanita` e sensibilita`.
> Non che tu non lo sia stata, se hai letto tutti i post un insensibile non lo sei di sicuro.
> Spero che il professionista a cui mi rivolgero` (e anche io spero che sia davvero tale!) mi scuota fino a farmi disperare..io voglio affrontarmi ma *l'importante e`che alla fine riacquisti un po` si serenita` e tranquillita` e soprattutto riesca a convivere con me stessa.*
> Un bacio


io penso ceh l'importante sia invece tirare fuori rabbia dolore e ansie.
Anche un piccolo dolore (e il tuo non lo è) può essere enorme ed insormontabile per qualcuno.
Non so come funzioni la psicoterapia, ma non credo che ne sarai fuori in due sedute e non credo che pensare "ci sono cose peggiori, sono fortunata ad averla superata" ti faccia stare bene. Perchè non l'hai superata, ma solo seppellita e nascosta e tirarla fuori potrà essere lungo e doloroso. Ma alla fine, solo alla fine, riacquisterai quella serenità e tranquillità.
Una domanda: cosa hai deciso di fare per quanto riguarda la bulimia affettiva? Le storie che hai in piedi vanno chiuse e lo sai, ma eviti di parlarne.
Siamo sempre qui.


----------



## Iago (15 Settembre 2007)

*???*



Diana ha detto:


> Mandami un messaggio con le informazioni di questo prete. Poi vagliero` il dafarsi.
> Con mio padre ho un rapporto abbastanza sereno, e` un po` vecchio stampo e ho imparato a capire che se volevo un rapporto con lui dovevo affrontarlo direttamente.
> La mia seratina bene, sono uscita a mangiare una cosa con il mio ragazzo ma non sono riuscita a "staccare il cervello", le vostre parole mi rimbombavano in testa continuamente.
> 
> ...




...mi riferivo all'ordine mentale, anche se necessariamente devi passare per l'esteriorità...mettere  e mantenere paletti, se per sè stessi, non fà altro che bene!


...credo che sei una autentica figlia di tutte quelle cose negative di cui si dice delle chat (hai letto "100 colpi di spazzola prima di andare a dormire"?)


ultima cosa...per andare a parlare con qualcuno devi volerlo veramente, non è che ora devi andarci per accontentare qualche nuovo amico di forum più anziano...devi prima vincere le tue resistenze...da sola!



P.s. al momento non ricordo il nome del prete, il posto è vicino P.zza del Gesù  raccolgo le informazioni precise e te le mando, tu stai lontana dal centro?


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io ho letto tutto il post con la reale volontà di trovare assieme a tutti un barlume di consiglio che ti potesse essere d'aiuto REALMENTE.
> 
> come incip iniziale tu hai posto in essere il multipli tradimenti da te perpetrati . cornuto inconsapevole il tuo ragazzo.
> da li si è partiti perchè la tua storia tu hai deciso di farla partire da li.
> ...


Analisi un po` superficiale non trovi? Il volontariato mi fa sentire bene, mi sento realmente utile e riconsoco che lo faccio per me piu` che per glia ltri. Forse sono egoista anche in questo.
E giusto per la cronaca, lavoro anche, metto i soldini da parte, studio e collaboro` attivamente in casa. Come vedi non sto ferma un attimo.

Per quanto riguarda le giustificazioni lo diro` uan volta sola. Le mie NON SONO GIUSTIFICAZIONI. Solo un esporre i fatti. Io stessa non mi giustifico per il mio chiamiamolo cosi` passato figurati se mi aspetto che lo facciate voi.
Non ho mai detto che quello che faccio al mio ragazzo e` giusto, il mio era solo un tentativo di aiutarmi a capire.
Sonoa ssolutamente consapevole che la colpa di tutta questa storia e` mia e non ho difficolta` a riconsocerlo.
E che non mi servono giudizi su cosa e` giusto o sbaglaito cat, quello ho la "lucidita` " di riconoscerlo da me


----------



## Grande82 (15 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...mi riferivo all'ordine mentale, anche se necessariamente devi passare per l'esteriorità...mettere e mantenere paletti, se per sè stessi, non fà altro che bene!
> 
> 
> ...credo che sei una autentica figlia di tutte quelle cose negative di cui si dice delle chat (*hai letto "100 colpi di spazzola prima di andare a dormire"?)*
> ...


per carità!
C'è un limite a tutto!
Cegrado personale e letterario incluso!


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io penso ceh l'importante sia invece tirare fuori rabbia dolore e ansie.
> Anche un piccolo dolore (e il tuo non lo è) può essere enorme ed insormontabile per qualcuno.
> Non so come funzioni la psicoterapia, ma non credo che ne sarai fuori in due sedute e non credo che pensare "ci sono cose peggiori, sono fortunata ad averla superata" ti faccia stare bene. Perchè non l'hai superata, ma solo seppellita e nascosta e tirarla fuori potrà essere lungo e doloroso. Ma alla fine, solo alla fine, riacquisterai quella serenità e tranquillità.
> Una domanda: cosa hai deciso di fare per quanto riguarda la bulimia affettiva? Le storie che hai in piedi vanno chiuse e lo sai, ma eviti di parlarne.
> Siamo sempre qui.


Di storia ne ho in piedi una al momento. E` un uomo sposato con il quale credevo di avere un rapporto speciale. Mi fa sentire importante. Ieri per la prima volta da quando ci frequentiamo non ho sentito la necessita` impellente di cercarlo,sentirmi importante, speciale per lui. Un po` ho anche paura che la cosa stia scemando.
Non sara` facile rinunciarvi.
Grazie per essere sempre qui.


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...mi riferivo all'ordine mentale, anche se necessariamente devi passare per l'esteriorità...mettere e mantenere paletti, se per sè stessi, non fà altro che bene!
> 
> 
> ...credo che sei una autentica figlia di tutte quelle cose negative di cui si dice delle chat (hai letto "100 colpi di spazzola prima di andare a dormire"?)
> ...


 
Non lontanissima, potrebbe essere una piacevole passeggiata.
Se non ti e` complicato amndami le informazioni.
Non lo faccio per accontentarti Iago, raccogliendo le informazioni sto solo dandomi la possibilita` di non escludere l'opportunita` di confrontarmi con questa persona che tu ritieni possa aiutarmi. Se puo` essere costruttivo che ben venga, ma spero tu me l'abbia consiglaito in quanto uomo e non in quanto prete.
Ci manca solo che mi do alla religione!


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per carità!
> C'è un limite a tutto!
> Cegrado personale e letterario incluso!


Adoro leggere, divoro i libri, sono sempre stati un rifugio per me. 
E poi sono curiosissima..
Me lo sconsigli?
Magari i limiti non esistono Grande..o meglio ce li creiamo per il gusto di superarli


----------



## Iago (15 Settembre 2007)

*piccolina*



Grande82 ha detto:


> per carità!
> C'è un limite a tutto!
> Cegrado personale e letterario incluso!



Melissa P sarà come dici o quantomeno una caso letterario montato ad arte, ma in verità queste cose accadono


...non ti immagini neppure il degrado morale che le persone si portano dentro...se si potessero sapere le cose che la gente pensa e che fà quando sta da sola, nel suo soliloquio intimo...potremmo scrivere enciclopedie, senza capire la spiegazione dov'è...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Di storia ne ho in piedi una al momento. E` un uomo sposato con il quale credevo di avere un rapporto speciale. Mi fa sentire importante. Ieri per la prima volta da quando ci frequentiamo non ho sentito la necessita` impellente di cercarlo,sentirmi importante, speciale per lui. Un po` ho anche paura che la cosa stia scemando.
> Non sara` facile rinunciarvi.
> Grazie per essere sempre qui.


Anche se non sta scemando devi trovare la forza di volontà di cancellarlo dalla tua vita per concentrarti su te.
E' per te che devi sentirti speciale, non per unomini sposati che con te si divertono!


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> questa parola la usi anche quando tradisci il tuo ragazzo.
> ma ti immagini solamente anche un momento quando male starebbe a sapere cosa gli stai facendo?


Ci penso e come, ma se questo fosse bastato a pensarci maagri non stavamo qui a parlarne non trovi?

In passato ho cercato di mettere fine a qualche relazione extra che stava diventando diciamo cosi` "ossessiva" ma ho trovato anche molta resistenza dal dal lato pel partner.
Odio sentirmi pressata, messa alle strette, obbligata a fare certe cose. Mi manca l'aria e allora scappo.


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> Melissa P sarà come dici o quantomeno una caso letterario montato ad arte, ma in verità queste cose accadono
> 
> 
> ...non ti immagini neppure il degrado morale che le persone si portano dentro...se si potessero sapere le cose che la gente pensa e che fà quando sta da sola, nel suo soliloquio intimo...potremmo scrivere enciclopedie, senza capire la spiegazione dov'è...


Sono pienamente d'accordo.
Quella che appare e`solo la punta dell'iceberg..


----------



## Grande82 (15 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> Melissa P sarà come dici o quantomeno una caso letterario montato ad arte, ma in verità queste cose accadono
> 
> 
> ...non ti immagini neppure il degrado morale che le persone si portano dentro...se si potessero sapere le cose che la gente pensa e che fà quando sta da sola, nel suo soliloquio intimo...potremmo scrivere enciclopedie, senza capire la spiegazione dov'è...


Degrado personale indipendentemente dalle motivazioni che la spingono, quando è troppo è troppo!
Degrado letterario per la qualità dei testi e i contenuti falsati dalla necessità di esagerare.

Il degrado esiste e bisogna parlarne, ma non è questo il modo e comunque a me il libro ha lasciato solo una sensazione di fastidio legata alla falsità dell'esagerazione che vi traspariva. Magari mi sbaglio, ma per quella ragazzina spero di no.


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> *Analisi un po` superficiale non trovi?* Il volontariato mi fa sentire bene, mi sento realmente utile e riconsoco che lo faccio per me piu` che per glia ltri. Forse sono egoista anche in questo.
> E giusto per la cronaca, lavoro anche, metto i soldini da parte, studio e collaboro` attivamente in casa. Come vedi non sto ferma un attimo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le giustificazioni lo diro` uan volta sola. Le mie NON SONO GIUSTIFICAZIONI. Solo un esporre i fatti. Io stessa non mi giustifico per il mio chiamiamolo cosi` passato figurati se mi aspetto che lo facciate voi.
> ...





*visto che a quanto sembra tu sai dare delle analisi ben più profonde dimmi tu che cos'hai.*


*dacci tu le risposte che tu hai chiesto a noi.*


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Ci penso e come, ma se questo fosse bastato a pensarci maagri non stavamo qui a parlarne non trovi?
> 
> In passato ho cercato di mettere fine a qualche relazione extra che stava diventando diciamo cosi` "ossessiva" ma ho trovato anche molta resistenza dal dal lato pel partner.
> Odio sentirmi pressata, messa alle strette, obbligata a fare certe cose. Mi manca l'aria e allora scappo.


 
tu affermi che a volte ti è capitato di lasciare...guardati mentre leggi.
lasciavi per te stessa
non lasciavi per rispetto che devi al tuo ragazzo.


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> *visto che a quanto sembra tu sai dare delle analisi ben più profonde dimmi tu che cos'hai.*
> ...


Be` se avevo le risposte a queste domande non stavamo qui a parlarne.
Ma e` ovvio che mi rendo conto che tradire il mio ragazzo non e` proprio la cosa piu` bella che potessi fargli..ma evidentemente questo non basta non credi?
Ma da qui a dire che il volontariato e` patologico..e che dovrei impegnare il tempo per lavorare, conservare i soldini per i figli, i genitori..
Sulla base di cosa dici che queste cose sarebbero giuste per me?


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> tu affermi che a volte ti è capitato di lasciare...guardati mentre leggi.
> lasciavi per te stessa
> non lasciavi per rispetto che devi al tuo ragazzo.


Infatti. Mai nagato il contrario.
Lasciavo o almeno ci provavo perche` la relazione diventava opprimente per me.
Di questo me ne rendo conto.


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Be` se avevo le risposte a queste domande non stavamo qui a parlarne.
> Ma e` ovvio che mi rendo conto che tradire il mio ragazzo non e` proprio la cosa piu` bella che potessi fargli..ma evidentemente questo non basta non credi?
> Ma da qui a dire che il volontariato e` patologico..e che dovrei impegnare il tempo per lavorare, conservare i soldini per i figli, i genitori..
> Sulla base di cosa dici che queste cose sarebbero giuste per me?


 
perchè sono giuste in senso lato.
se tu veramente lavorassi per mantenerti, studiassi con profitto, aiutassi in casa per le faccende domestiche e frequentassi un numero di ore decenti il tuo ragazzo non avresti certo tempo per fare volontariato e tantomeno per uscite con amanti vari.


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> perchè sono giuste in senso lato.
> se tu veramente lavorassi per mantenerti, studiassi con profitto, aiutassi in casa per le faccende domestiche e frequentassi un numero di ore decenti il tuo ragazzo non avresti certo tempo per fare volontariato e tantomeno per uscite con amanti vari.


E tu sai per certo che queste cose non le faccio.
E` ovvio,e` questa la cura per tutti i miei problemi.
Grazie mille cut


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E tu sai per certo che queste cose non le faccio.
> E` ovvio,e` questa la cura per tutti i miei problemi.
> Grazie mille cut


Mi verrebbe da dire: de coccio eh!

Ma cerchiamo pure di capire al di là di un approcciare che non è che stimoli più di tanto, o, per dirla alla P/R, che fa si che ci vogliano le pinze.

Risposte del tipo "non saremmo qui a parlarne" "tu sai già che è così vero" etc , a cui non fan seguito altre argomentazioni, altre spiegazioni, indurrebbero a "sterillizzare" ogni altro discorso.

Ma noi siam buoni d'animo e ci sforziamo di andare "oltre"!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















E' probabile che la tua esperienza di vita ti abbia indotto ad indossare una sana corazza, a chiuderti ben bene in te stessa lasciando trasparire solo ciò che serve per farsi accettare dagli altri, anche se non è ciò che davvero sei.

Per lo stesso motivo tendi a bastare a te stessa, a soddisfare quel che pensi possa farti star bene, ad essere, per farla breve, egoista ed individualista.

ma ora ti accorgi che questa autarchia non è sufficente, che il tuo mondo fatto di segreti e di cose non dette, non ti permette più di viver bene, avverti il disagio e l'inadeguatezza a reggere un mondo fatto di sotterfugi e falsità.

Quella corazza è divenuta praticamente una gabbia.
Ora che denunci il desiderio di uscirne, anche se in questo mondo virtuale, dovresti accorgerti che le chiavi le hai in tasca tu, ma devi far attenzione a non lasciarle cadere mentre tiri fuori modi legati a quella realtà in cui sei stata fino ad oggi immersa e da cui stai cercando di fuggire.

Parlare con degli sconosciuti come noi, può esser più facile, meno imbarazzante che con chi si conosce e si incontra giornalmente, ma per lo stesso motivo potresti anche, con un approccio troppo aggressivo, provocare la chiusura di chi, in fondo, può benissimo evitare di relazionarsi con te.

Allo stesso tempo, questa, che può essere una buona palestra potrebbe indurti anche a provare a creare all'esterno, nel mondo reale, relazioni basate sulla sincerità, sul mostrarsi come sei, con anche le tue debolezze. Questo magari col tuo ragazzo (che ad esser sincero vedo come passaggio, come un qualcuno che è stato importante ma che forse ora trovi ormai inadeguato nella tua crescita) non è facile, ma magari potresti provare ad iniziare con qualche amica, per creare rapporti AUTENTICI.


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E tu sai per certo che queste cose non le faccio.
> E` ovvio,e` questa la cura per tutti i miei problemi.
> Grazie mille cut


 
questa è una non risposta Diana. arrogante, prepotente a da " so tutto io".
 utile invece relazionarsi sai.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (15 Settembre 2007)

Iago;97203
 
...credo che sei una autentica figlia di tutte quelle cose negative di cui si dice delle chat (hai letto "100 colpi di spazzola prima di andare a dormire"?)
 
[/quote ha detto:
			
		

> Per carità, mi permetto di intervenire, avendolo letto...un libro spazzatura, osceno e scritto male..guardacaso da quando è uscito sento e leggo sempre più storie del genere...sembra quasi diventata una moda, una "sindrome da Melissa P."


----------



## Verena67 (15 Settembre 2007)

Anni fa ho conosciuto una ragazza giovanissima, ma molto intelligente e capace di esprimersi benissimo, che - con il crescere della confidenza - ha raccontato vicende sue sempre piu' raccapriccianti. I genitori erano a suo dire figure assenti, lei si era avvicinata a droga, sesso con compagni inopportuni, disordini alimentari. A suo dire aveva subito due aborti, e in tutto cio' l'unica preoccupazione dei genitori era mantenere la rispettabilità borghese nella loro città del Centro - Sud.

Gli anni sono passati, di tanto in tanto la sento ancora. Due chiacchiere ma ci allontana un universo. Lei ha dedicato la sua vita, post liceo, ad una "carriera" di pr - ragazza immagine nei locali piu' alla moda. Le sue preoccupazioni sono la moda, gli eventi, le promozioni.

Gli eccessi ci sono ancora, a suo dire,  ma è l'età che manca. Al di là di tutto, non è evoluta, continua a vivere una vita superficiale e priva di scopo. La famosa mamma "mostro" di fatto continua a mantenerla.

Non voglio assolutamente paragonarla a Diana, che non conosco, ma viene da pensare  - in generale - che certi tormenti esistenziali o portano all'evoluzione della persona...o sono solo bugie buone giusto per attirare l'attenzione e per mascherare esistenze prive di scopo.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da dire: de coccio eh!
> 
> Ma cerchiamo pure di capire al di là di un approcciare che non è che stimoli più di tanto, o, per dirla alla P/R, che fa si che ci vogliano le pinze.
> 
> ...


Rispondo a te perche` sei stato uno degli ultimi interventi piu` "sentiti" ma in realta` mi rivolgo a tutti.
E` vero..forse il mio e` stato un approccio troppo aggressivo ma penso sia un atteggiamento naturale cercare di aggredire quando ci si sente feriti. A volte le parole fanno molto piu` male di tante altre cose e sentirmi dire per esempio da cat che dovrei fare cose che faccio da anni e che quella sarebbe la soluzione a tutti i miei problemi un po` brucia..ma passata la rabbia iniziale faccio un bel respiro e mi dico: "Sono punti di vista, lei voleva cercare di aiutarmi altrimenti non sarebbe arrivata a leggere tutti questi post!" Quindi mi scuso con cat e con tuti voi se sono stata prepotente e "sterilizzante" nelle mie spiegazioni e argomentazioni ma come ho gia` detto ltre volte non sono abituata a parlare di questa storia, non sono abituata a farmi a scoltare in generale e quando qualcuno ( anche se so che cerca di farlo in maniera costruttiva) mi dice cosa avrei dovuto fare o meno..cosa e` giusto o sbaglaito proprio non ci vedo piu`.
Anche perche` finche` non ti ci trovi nelle situazioni non puoi mai dire cosa avresti fatto..questo l'ho imparato a mie spese. Io stessa non avrei ami creduto di trovarmi in questa situazione.
So che non si direbbe ma nella vita di tutti giorni e con le persone con cui ho a che fare giornaliermente appaio tutt'altro..riconoscono in me una ragazza dolce, disponibile, paziente..quindi non disperate qualcosa di buono c'e`!
Ma voi non avete decisamente avuto un compito facile..
In ogni caso vi ringrazio tutti, se avete avuto la pasienza e la costanza di continaurmi a rispondere fin qui e` evidente che cercavate di aiutarmi, chi in maniera un po` piu` docile e chi meno..ma siamo tuti diversi giusto?
Be` che dire..e` evidente che seguiro` il vostro consiglio..contattero` uno specialista. Spero davvero che vada bene..perche` se intraprendo questa strada ci mettero` davvero tutta me stessa e un altra delusione sarebbe difficile da digirire.
Spero di farvi avere buone notizie.

Un abbraccio circolare e ancora grazie mille!


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anni fa ho conosciuto una ragazza giovanissima, ma molto intelligente e capace di esprimersi benissimo, che - con il crescere della confidenza - ha raccontato vicende sue sempre piu' raccapriccianti. I genitori erano a suo dire figure assenti, lei si era avvicinata a droga, sesso con compagni inopportuni, disordini alimentari. A suo dire aveva subito due aborti, e in tutto cio' l'unica preoccupazione dei genitori era mantenere la rispettabilità borghese nella loro città del Centro - Sud.
> 
> Gli anni sono passati, di tanto in tanto la sento ancora. Due chiacchiere ma ci allontana un universo. Lei ha dedicato la sua vita, post liceo, ad una "carriera" di pr - ragazza immagine nei locali piu' alla moda. Le sue preoccupazioni sono la moda, gli eventi, le promozioni.
> 
> ...


Lo prendo come un augurio Verena, di una evoluzione costruttiva e positiva..spero e voglio recuperare la mia vita. Alla fine ho sempre pensato che ognuno e` artefice del proprio destino anche se non e` sempre facile scegliere la cosa giusta da fare.
E per quanto sia vero quello che dici sul tentativo di molte persone di mascherare esistenze vuote e prive di scopo magari in questi casi quello che c'e` dietro anche se non e` basato su fatti concreti a volte cela motivazioni ben piu` profonde e irrisolvibili..


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Un ultima domanda..
Devo dirlo al mio ragazzo che voglio entrare in terapia?
Gia` altre volte gli ho accennato che e` un esperienza che avrei voluto fare ma lui non consocendo tutti i retroscena mi ha sempre detto che secondo lui non ne avevo bisogno e che se ho superato certe cose da sola sicuramente non ho bisogno di uno strizzacervelli.
Non ne ha molta stima. E poi temo che si insospettirebbe e la vivesse come una minaccia.
Ma a tempo stesso non dirglielo sarebbero altre bugie..e non e` che la cosa mi vada molto.
Voi che dite?


----------



## Iago (15 Settembre 2007)

*saggia e ingenua!*



Diana ha detto:


> Un ultima domanda..
> Devo dirlo al mio ragazzo che voglio entrare in terapia?
> Gia` altre volte gli ho accennato che e` un esperienza che avrei voluto fare ma lui non consocendo tutti i retroscena mi ha sempre detto che secondo lui non ne avevo bisogno e che se ho superato certe cose da sola sicuramente non ho bisogno di uno strizzacervelli.
> Non ne ha molta stima. E poi temo che si insospettirebbe e la vivesse come una minaccia.
> ...



scrivi delle parole di una saggezza e di un equilibrio che a volte trovo in contaddizione con altre...cioè continuo a non capirti (ed è un complimento, eh)

io, al tuo posto uscirei dalle chat (anche se non lo hai ammesso praticamente, ma questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto), ma essenzialmente ripulirei la mia coscienza non tradendo più, nè fisicamente, nè psicologicamente, dal momento che hai capito che tradisci te stessa, e ti senti sporca...quindi stop

credo che basti, per ora, anche senza psicoterapia...si è capito che lavori, che aiuti in casa e in famiglia, che fai volontariato, e hai un ragazzo che ti vuole bene e ti sopporta...vedi? in 4 parole ti ho ribaltato la situazione, e nella vita ci occorrono poche cose in definitiva, chiudi con la figura maschile che forse ti deve solo ricordare il Papà che non hai avuto (?) e vai per la tua strada tranquilla, d'altronde sei giovane, ma non più una bambina...e avolte la fai ancora


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Un ultima domanda..
> Devo dirlo al mio ragazzo che voglio entrare in terapia?
> Gia` altre volte gli ho accennato che e` un esperienza che avrei voluto fare ma lui non consocendo tutti i retroscena mi ha sempre detto che secondo lui non ne avevo bisogno e che se ho superato certe cose da sola sicuramente non ho bisogno di uno strizzacervelli.
> Non ne ha molta stima. E poi temo che si insospettirebbe e la vivesse come una minaccia.
> ...


Io glielo direi..senza spiegarne più di tanto i motivi, accennnandogli ad un tuo generico malessere dovuto al non esser poi così sicura di aver superato certi spiacevoli momenti del tuo passato... che tornano periodicamente anche se li dissimuli e che lo fai anche per voi due, per rimuovere certe ombre che ti tieni dentro e che non riesci a esternare neanche con lui!


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io glielo direi..senza spiegarne più di tanto i motivi, accennnandogli ad un tuo generico malessere dovuto al non esser poi così sicura di aver superato certi spiacevoli momenti del tuo passato... che tornano periodicamente anche se li dissimuli e che lo fai anche per voi due, per rimuovere certe ombre che ti tieni dentro e che non riesci a esternare neanche con lui!


 
si, fedi, hai ragione.
anch'io glielo direi, in questi termini anche.... la cosa è sana.


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> scrivi delle parole di una saggezza e di un equilibrio che a volte trovo in contaddizione con altre...cioè continuo a non capirti (ed è un complimento, eh)
> 
> io, al tuo posto uscirei dalle chat (anche se non lo hai ammesso praticamente, ma questa è l'idea che mi sono fatto), ma essenzialmente ripulirei la mia coscienza non tradendo più, nè fisicamente, nè psicologicamente, dal momento che hai capito che tradisci te stessa, e ti senti sporca...quindi stop
> 
> credo che basti, per ora, anche senza psicoterapia...si è capito che lavori, che aiuti in casa e in famiglia, che fai volontariato, e hai un ragazzo che ti vuole bene e ti sopporta...vedi? in 4 parole ti ho ribaltato la situazione, e nella vita ci occorrono poche cose in definitiva, chiudi con la figura maschile che forse ti deve solo ricordare il Papà che non hai avuto (?) e vai per la tua strada tranquilla, d'altronde sei giovane, ma non più una bambina...e avolte la fai ancora


 
Ti ringrazio per il complimento Iago.
Anche se non so quanto ci sia da compiacersi del fatto di essere piena di contraddizioni.
Ma e` un dato di fatto..non mi trovo a mio agio con le mie coetanee/i ragionando da persona piu` matura e spesso cerco la compagnia di persone piu` adulte ma molte volte ho bisogno di sentrimi anche tanto bimba..ma lo faccio nel modo piu` innocente che esiste, circondandomi di pupazzi, vedendo cartoni animati e giocando cn i bimbi.Con loro anche mi sento molto a mio agio.

Cosa c'e` di male nelle chat? Le frequento si, ma a periodi. Sono un modo per impegnare il tempo e non pensare. Se non si e` capito sono iperattiva.
Il Papa` lo ho e con il tempo ho imparato ad averci anche un rapporto piu` o meno decente.
E` sicuramente piu` un punto di riferimento lui che mia madre.


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, fedi, hai ragione.
> anch'io glielo direi, in questi termini anche.... la cosa è sana.


 
Ok ragazzi, cerchero` di usare queste argomentazioni. Grazie!
Speriamo vada bene..incrociate i ditini per me..


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Ok ragazzi, cerchero` di usare queste argomentazioni. Grazie!
> Speriamo vada bene..incrociate i ditini per me..


 
incrocio anche quelli dei piedi se ce la faccio.... ma tu fai la brava con il tuo ragazzo però nel frattempo, ok?


----------



## Old Diana (15 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> incrocio anche quelli dei piedi se ce la faccio.... ma tu fai la brava con il tuo ragazzo però nel frattempo, ok?


Cerchero` di "fare la brava" cat..ma non sara` facile. Dalla mia ho pero` il fatto che ho bisogno di concentrarmi su me stessa..speriamo che non mi rendino le cose ancora piu` difficili.


----------



## cat (15 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Cerchero` di "fare la brava" cat..ma non sara` facile. Dalla mia ho pero` *il fatto che ho bisogno di concentrarmi su me stessa..*speriamo che non mi rendino le cose ancora piu` difficili.


 

infatti. questo è essenziale e non lo fai attraverso scopate varie ma veramente ascoltando te stessa e il tuo cuore.


----------



## Bruja (15 Settembre 2007)

*Diana*

Ho degli impegni ultimamente ed ammetto di non aver letto tutto il tuo thread, main fondo quello che devo dirti fa capo al tuo post iniziale quindi il resto è argomentazione che senza dubbio hai già valutato, accettato o confutato.
Quello che mi pare evidente, ed è solo la mia opinione non un giudizio, è che tu vuoi usare in modo strumentale due metri di valutazione.  
Il tuo voler vivere e sentire sensazioni piacevoli è istintivo, ma il tuo volerle giustificare vuole essere ragionevole e razionale.  Una contraddizione concettuale quindi.
Tu puoi benissimo vivere quello che preferisci e decidere che ti sia confacente, al di là o nonostante il "grande amore" che provi per il tuo ragazzo, ma devi esserne consapevole, devi avere la persuasione che quello è il metodo del tuo modus vivendi, diversamente, non ci sono scuse, tu sai che tradisci ed accetti di farlo, ma ti prego non pretendere di convincerci.
Potevi tirare in ballo una serie infinita di elucubrazioni mentale per giustificarti, ma hai usato la via delle "tue ragioni di fatto autoassolutorie", appunto è la tua ragione e convince te e, forse, con un po' di polvere negli occhi, la tua coscienza.
Il tuo vero problema è che senti benissimo che quello che fai non ti piace, e non tanto per il tuo ragazzo, quanto per l'immagine che vuoi avere di te stessa, se no che senso avrebbe trovare una giustificazione a qualcosa che potresti tranquillamente dire: "mi sta bene così"!!   Ma tu hai bisogno di un avallo, non vuoi che ti stia bene senza consenso, sei qui per questo....... e non lo troverai perchè vallarti significa non dirti fai bene o fai male, ma demolire secoli di convinzoni che i patti di alleanza, di solidarietà, di affetto, di rispetto, di amore e, soprattutto di sincerità, siano acqua fresca.
Tu sei certa di quel che dici? Bene perchè non ne convinci il tuo fidanzato.... un'idea che porta al bene ed alla soddisfazione personale dovrebbe essere condivisa da chi abbiamo destinato sia la persona che con noi condivide la vita, è la base della complicità!
Menti a te stessa e cerchi di convincerti che la menzogna non sia nociva...
Non ti sto giudicando e neppure "strapazzando", ma fra un piacere e l'altro a cui "hai diritto" prova a voler bene anche all'immagine che vuoi avere di te stessa.
Bruja


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

mi togli una curiosità Diana?
che scuola fai? nel senso ...che stai studiando di bello?
 dici inoltre di lavorare, se posso sapere, che lavoro è? tempo pieno, part time, che tipo.


----------



## Old Diana (16 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mi togli una curiosità Diana?
> che scuola fai? nel senso ...che stai studiando di bello?
> dici inoltre di lavorare, se posso sapere, che lavoro è? tempo pieno, part time, che tipo.


Studio biologia anche se non va come vorrei.
E ho sempre fatto i lavori piu` svariati, cambio continuamente.
Ora lavoro come addetta alle vendite, part time.
Ma perche` me lo chiedi?


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Studio biologia anche se non va come vorrei.
> E ho sempre fatto i lavori piu` svariati, cambio continuamente.
> Ora lavoro come addetta alle vendite, part time.
> Ma perche` me lo chiedi?


 
come mai non va come vorresti?
addetta alle vendite? di che tipo?


non c'è nulla sotto del perchè te lo chiedo, semplice modo per conoscerti di più.
se è lecito.


----------



## Old Diana (16 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> come mai non va come vorresti?
> addetta alle vendite? di che tipo?
> 
> 
> ...


Il lavoro mi rallenta nello studio che a volte devo ammettere non trovo proprio stimolante. E io mi sento apatica quando non ho stimoli.
A volte mi dico che avrei dovuto scegliere una facolta` che mi appassionava davvero e non una cosa in base a lavoro che avrei poi dovuto fare.
Una cosa tipo lettere, filosofia..che mi faccia star bene. Ma poi mi dico che faccio cambio a 22 anni? E quando mi laureo? Sn gia` a meta` strada e ho bisogno di raggiungere un indipendenza economica.
Addetta alle vendite in un grande magazzino.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> come mai non va come vorresti?
> addetta alle vendite? di che tipo?
> 
> 
> ...


E chiedere quello che una persona "fa" e non comprendere quello che "è" attraverso quello che decide liberamente di scrivere, non credi che sia piu' importante al fine di una conoscenza interiore( assai limitata comunque) dell'altro? 

Non è una questione di liceità, ma di opportunità .


Se tu mi dicessi che sei primario alla clinica di cantu', o ausiliara della stessa , o infermiera o quello che ti pare... non aggiugeresti nulla alla comunicazione .


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Il lavoro mi rallenta nello studio che a volte devo ammettere non trovo proprio stimolante. E io mi sento apatica quando non ho stimoli.
> A volte mi dico che avrei dovuto scegliere una facolta` che mi appassionava davvero e non una cosa in base a lavoro che avrei poi dovuto fare.
> Una cosa tipo lettere, filosofia..che mi faccia star bene. Ma poi mi dico che faccio cambio a 22 anni? E quando mi laureo? Sn gia` a meta` strada e ho bisogno di raggiungere un indipendenza economica.
> Addetta alle vendite in un grande magazzino.


 
Secondo me dieni duro e finisci quella facoltà, se ce la fai a resistere.
eventualmente poi potresti anche se dici intraprendere una seconda carriera universitaria  in filosofi  lettere come dici tu ma almeno lavori da biologa.

Dunque anche nella vita quotidiana, lavorativa e di studio hai dei momenti di apatia, stanchezza.

Non pensi che anche questa tua vita( non pensare, siamo un po tutti sulla stessa barca) un po apatica, annoiata, di arrabatto , ti spinga a trovare nuovi stimoli in canali che tu pensi più facili, più "stimolanti" come la frequentazione di uomini al di la del ragazzo storico?

hai mai provato ad esempio a distrarti con uno sport? hai delle passioni in proposito?


----------



## Old Diana (16 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> E chiedere quello che una persona "fa" e non comprendere quello che "è" attraverso quello che decide liberamente di scrivere, non credi che sia piu' importante al fine di una conoscenza interiore( assai limitata comunque) dell'altro?
> 
> Non è una questione di liceità, ma di opportunità .
> 
> ...


Miciolidia mi lasci senza parole..sn sempre piu` compiaciuta di avere la possibiltia`di  confrontarmi con una persona del tuo spessore interiore e della tua sensibilita`.


----------



## Old Diana (16 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Secondo me dieni duro e finisci quella facoltà, se ce la fai a resistere.
> eventualmente poi potresti anche se dici intraprendere una seconda carriera universitaria in filosofi lettere come dici tu ma almeno lavori da biologa.
> 
> Dunque anche nella vita quotidiana, lavorativa e di studio hai dei momenti di apatia, stanchezza.
> ...


 
Certo, e` vero che nn sn bravissima nell'autoanalisi ma a qst ci arrivo.
Ma quale sarebbe la soluzione? cambiare vita?
I libri sono la mia passione, leggo tantissimo e quando lo faccio mi scordo di tutto il resto, entro nella vita di altre persone.
Ho provato per anni con il nuoto, mi rilassa e mi scarica.. ma e` solo un altro modo di spegnare l'interrruttore e di star lontano da casa.


----------



## cat (16 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Certo, e` vero che nn sn bravissima nell'autoanalisi ma a qst ci arrivo.
> Ma quale sarebbe la soluzione? cambiare vita?
> I libri sono la mia passione, leggo tantissimo e quando lo faccio mi scordo di tutto il resto, entro nella vita di altre persone.
> Ho provato per anni con il nuoto, mi rilassa e mi scarica.. ma e` solo un altro modo di spegnare l'interrruttore e di star lontano da casa.


 
stare lontano da casa.
forse il tuo problema è anche li.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> I libri sono la mia passione, leggo tantissimo e quando lo faccio mi scordo di tutto il resto, entro nella vita di altre persone.


Cara Diana, intanto mi spiace per chi ti scarica addosso aggressività, ma il dolore fa male e non tutti hanno il coraggio di affrontarlo... Comunque. Ribadisco l'aiuto psicologico, anche se dovresti entrare in analisi ed é dura. Ma se sei qui significa che già sei consapevole di avere bisogno di aiuto. Io parlerei col tuo ragazzo, gli racconterei tutto. Lo ferirai, si arrabbierà, ma se ti ama davvero ti starà accanto. Certo il vostro rapporto cambierà, è probabile che il dolore gli farà pensare di avere amato (e di amare) la persona sbagliata. Ma non puoi continuare a fare la fidanzata perfetta, ad amare con una maschera addosso. Non cresci tu e non fai crescere il vostro rapporto. E soprattutto Diana non continuare a portarti il peso addosso, non sforzarti di cancellare; hai bisogno di elaborare, di capire. Di perdonare Diana ferita... Ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Old Diana (16 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cara Diana, intanto mi spiace per chi ti scarica addosso aggressività, ma il dolore fa male e non tutti hanno il coraggio di affrontarlo... Comunque. Ribadisco l'aiuto psicologico, anche se dovresti entrare in analisi ed é dura. Ma se sei qui significa che già sei consapevole di avere bisogno di aiuto. Io parlerei col tuo ragazzo, gli racconterei tutto. Lo ferirai, si arrabbierà, ma se ti ama davvero ti starà accanto. Certo il vostro rapporto cambierà, è probabile che il dolore gli farà pensare di avere amato (e di amare) la persona sbagliata. Ma non puoi continuare a fare la fidanzata perfetta, ad amare con una maschera addosso. Non cresci tu e non fai crescere il vostro rapporto. E soprattutto Diana non continuare a portarti il peso addosso, non sforzarti di cancellare; hai bisogno di elaborare, di capire. Di perdonare Diana ferita... Ti abbraccio forte


Raccontargli tutto ora non so quanto potrebbe essere costruttivo per entrambi.
Si chiuderebbe nel suo dolore e sarebbe troppo ferito per starmi accanto.
Io invece ho bisogno di capire, elaborare come dici tu e solo quando avro` perdonato e accettato me forse potro` trovare la forza di raccontargli chi sono veramente e stargli accanto come marita.
Un abbraccio forte anche a te


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Raccontargli tutto ora non so quanto potrebbe essere costruttivo per entrambi.
> Si chiuderebbe nel suo dolore e sarebbe troppo ferito per starmi accanto.
> Io invece ho bisogno di capire, elaborare come dici tu e solo quando avro` perdonato e accettato me forse potro` trovare la forza di raccontargli chi sono veramente e stargli accanto come marita.
> Un abbraccio forte anche a te



Scusa Diana ma questo non è provare amore. E' paura che lui se ne vada e ti lasci sola. E' giovane, se sta con te è coinvolto anche lui da qualche dinamica simile alla tua. Ha il diritto di sapere. E il diritto di cercare altro se la persona che ama non è la vera Diana. Potrebbe chiederti di smettere di cercare altri uomini. Tu gli diresti che non ce la fai. Oppure mentiresti per continuare a farlo. Dicendogli la verità lo lasci libero. Di amare Diana vera. O di andare via...


----------



## Old Diana (16 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa Diana ma questo non è provare amore. E' paura che lui se ne vada e ti lasci sola. E' giovane, se sta con te è coinvolto anche lui da qualche dinamica simile alla tua. Ha il diritto di sapere. E il diritto di cercare altro se la persona che ama non è la vera Diana. Potrebbe chiederti di smettere di cercare altri uomini. Tu gli diresti che non ce la fai. Oppure mentiresti per continuare a farlo. Dicendogli la verità lo lasci libero. Di amare Diana vera. O di andare via...


Perche` un rapporto giovane e duraturo deve essere per forza il sintomo di qualche tragica fatalita`?
E` vero anche lui non ha avuto una vita facile ma non e` legato a me solo per il supporto che io ho rappresentato in questi anni, sono certa che prova per me un affetto sincero.
Io non so se quello che provo per lui possiamo chiamarlo amore Emma, forse sono troppo giovane per dirlo ma  so che gli sono intimamente legata.
Dicendo prima che devo trovare la forza di stargli vicino come merita intendevo dire che so che il dolore che certe rivelazioni che potrei fargli potrebbe devastarlo  e io voglio essere li` pronta ad aiutarlo..sia che questo significhi stargli accanto sia che questo significhi intraprendere un altra strada.
Ma per averne la forza devo prima capire un po` di cose di me.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Dicendo prima che devo trovare la forza di stargli vicino come merita intendevo dire che so che il dolore che certe rivelazioni che potrei fargli potrebbe devastarlo  e io voglio essere li` pronta ad aiutarlo..sia che questo significhi stargli accanto sia che questo significhi intraprendere un altra strada.
> Ma per averne la forza devo prima capire un po` di cose di me.


Ecco, così mi piace. Per capire un po' di cose di te però dovresti toglierti dalla bulimia affettiva. O condividerla con lui. Altrimenti per lui sarebbe ancora più devastante. E per te sarebbe comunque continuare a mentire. A lui ma soprattutto a te stessa. Diana brava che lo ama e non lo vuole ferire e Diana cattiva che cerca sicurezza in altri uomini. E Diana vera dove sta?


----------



## Old smerciula (16 Settembre 2007)

*Diana*



Diana ha detto:


> Miciolidia mi lasci senza parole..sn sempre piu` compiaciuta di avere la possibiltia`di confrontarmi con una persona del tuo spessore interiore e della tua sensibilita`.


 
cara Diana, sono miciolidia alias smerciula, scusa se sono entrata con questo nik, quando non ho voglia di usare la dentiera uso questo vestito.

ho detto solo cio' che penso...grazie comunque.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*Però*



smerciula ha detto:


> cara Diana, sono miciolidia alias smerciula, scusa se sono entrata con questo nik, quando non ho voglia di usare la dentiera uso questo vestito.
> 
> ho detto solo cio' che penso...grazie comunque.


...con la coroncina di roselline sei stupenda! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







P.S, x Giova : un'emoticon con un semplice sorriso non è possibile averla?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

*cara Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...con la coroncina di roselline sei stupenda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*è* stupenda...è stupenda...è la mia Cecilia ideale.

è una immagine che mi fa di un bene...e imagino che anche a te produca lo stesso effetto vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*Sì*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> *è* stupenda...è stupenda...è la mia Cecilia ideale.
> 
> è una immagine che mi fa di un bene...e imagino che anche a te produca lo stesso effetto vero?


Mi dà pace e mi suscita tenerezza ...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi dà pace e mi suscita tenerezza ...


 

ascolta, domani vai in biblioteca o in libreria e acquista il romanzo intolato come questo Thread. ed. adelphi

vedrai che roba.....che robbbbbba...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ascolta, domani vai in biblioteca o in libreria e acquista il romanzo intolato come questo Thread. ed. adelphi
> 
> vedrai che roba.....che robbbbbba...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


E' quello di una storia d'amore proprio da manicomio?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello di una storia d'amore proprio da manicomio?


 


















   esatto...ma è scritto da urlo!

prova..prova...e vadrai che roba....non ci si dorme...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2007)

*Beh*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> esatto...ma è scritto da urlo!
> 
> prova..prova...e vadrai che roba....non ci si dorme...


Di storie d'amore manicomiali ...me ne intendo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    Leggerò


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di storie d'amore manicomiali ...me ne intendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Follia di P. McGrath...davvero notevole...soprattutto il finale!


----------



## Old Diana (16 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Follia di P. McGrath...davvero notevole...soprattutto il finale!


Concordo in pieno, roba da restare senza fiato. Lo si divora!

Se avete letto libri cosi` belli ditemelo che corro a comprarli!


----------



## Old Diana (16 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco, così mi piace. Per capire un po' di cose di te però dovresti toglierti dalla bulimia affettiva. O condividerla con lui. Altrimenti per lui sarebbe ancora più devastante. E per te sarebbe comunque continuare a mentire. A lui ma soprattutto a te stessa. Diana brava che lo ama e non lo vuole ferire e Diana cattiva che cerca sicurezza in altri uomini. *E Diana vera dove sta?[*/quote]
> 
> Ne andro` a caccia Emmekappa...speriamo di trovarla!
> Grazie di cuore.


----------



## Old Diana (16 Settembre 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> cara Diana, sono miciolidia alias smerciula, scusa se sono entrata con questo nik, quando non ho voglia di usare la dentiera uso questo vestito.
> 
> ho detto solo cio' che penso...grazie comunque.


Non ringraziarmi, anche io ho detto cio` che penso.

E permettimi di dire che sei bellissima con questo vestito.


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Devo dire che hai un bel modo di aiutare glia ltri chen..sparare a zero basandosi solo su..come l'hai chiamata? "sequela di banalita`" arrivando addirittura a definirla "malata *contaggiosa*" *(????)*!
> Io sn aperta al confronto ma certi atteggiamenti mi irritano e mi inteneriscono allo stesso tempo nn c'e che dire..


... mio dio... confermo tutto quello che ho scritto... "malata contagiosa"... da "contagio"... non "contaggio"... hi, hi, hi... amica mia, ora, non pretendo che tutti scrivano come il compianto Puoti ma... insomma, un minimo di rispetto per l'italiano, questo sì, lo si può pretendere, non credi?... scrivere correttamente, utilizzare parole nuove, possedere un lessico sufficientemente ricco, ci permette di esprimere il nostro pensiero in maniera efficace... anzi, il nostro pensiero _E' _ciò che scriviamo e come lo scriviamo... capisci?... ripeto, errori ne facciamo tutti, anche i più grandi scrittori ne compiono, a volte, ma tu, amica mia, sei una vera tragedia... scrivi in maniera inaccettabile...


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> potresti scrivere le parole con tutte le lettere?
> siamo in un forum, non è sms.


... e scrivere in italiano è mostrare rispetto per chi legge...


----------



## cat (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e scrivere in italiano è mostrare rispetto per chi legge...


 
*si  caro chen, hai ragione.*

e guarda che io per prima commetto errori di battitura, lessico e banalità espressiva.
cerco di sforzarmi per evolvere.


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Poche. Nn succede spessissimo infatti. Ma qnd nn c'e` ne sento l'esigenza.
> E "all'amante" dico tt senza remore. Nn voglio problemi, voglio che sappia cm sn veramente.
> Sn portata a stabilire relazioni cmq..mi lego alle persone cn cui vado a letto, *le voglio* bene ma senza mai diventare pressante o assillante. Qst nn lo sopporto. E di solito sn io ad essere abbandonata o meglio a farmi da parte qnd sento che nn e` piu` la stessa cosa. Magari dopo resta solo una paicevole amicizia, intima essendo andati a letto insieme.


... "le voglio" ???? hi, hi, hi... quando parli con queste persone "speciali", ti esprimi così?... orecchio da "cruscante", insomma... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> tt=tutto
> 
> qst=questo
> 
> ...


... "_deformazione_" e basta direi... non esiste professione alcuna che accetterebbe uno scempio simile... sono felice che qualcun altro s'indigni di fronte a cotanto orrore...


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Ok ragazzi, *cerchero`* di usare queste argomentazioni. Grazie!
> Speriamo vada bene..incrociate *i ditini* per me..


... _i_... _ditini_... mi sento male... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2007)

Chen, ma di prima mattina non hai un accidente di meglio da fare che correggere stupidi errori?

Dai, che palle... sono appena al mio primo caffe'... che caspio un po' di rispetto!!!


Buon giorno


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Studio biologia anche se non va come vorrei.
> E ho sempre fatto i lavori piu` svariati, cambio continuamente.
> Ora lavoro come addetta alle vendite, part time.
> Ma perche` me lo chiedi?


... madonna mia... biologia?... hi, hi, hi... vieni che facciamo due chiacchiere... ho studiato in U.S.A... biologia... alla Stanford University... Genomic Resources... è la mia laurea "_straniera_"... hi, hi, hi... ti va di fare due chiacchiere?...


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... madonna mia... biologia?... hi, hi, hi... vieni che facciamo due chiacchiere... ho studiato in U.S.A... biologia... alla Stanford University... Genomic Resources... è la mia laurea "_straniera_"... hi, hi, hi... ti va di fare due chiacchiere?...


Coerenza amico!  
Se Diana scrive in modo tanto catastrofico e tu lo rilevi, perché dovrebbe trovare la voglia di confrontarsi sul piano degli studi che vi accomunano?
Lei eccede in errori?....... e tu in titoli ed esami, riferimenti alla tua preparazione, alle tue frequentazioni intellettuali e togate.
Accetto che tu possa correggere, trovo fastidioso il modo non il senso, ma trattieni la tua innata presdisposizione a"dispensatore del sapere"...... lo sappiamo che sai, che hai studiato, che sei preparato, che sei un eone di sapienza, e per saperlo ci basta l'intelligenza, e quella non la  elargisce alcuna Università o Ateneo.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Coerenza amico!
> Se Diana scrive in modo tanto catastrofico e tu lo rilevi, perché dovrebbe trovare la voglia di confrontarsi sul piano degli studi che vi accomunano?
> Lei eccede in errori?....... e tu in titoli ed esami, riferimenti alla tua preparazione, alle tue frequentazioni intellettuali e togate.
> Accetto che tu possa correggere, trovo fastidioso il modo non il senso, ma trattieni la tua innata presdisposizione a"dispensatore del sapere"...... lo sappiamo che sai, che hai studiato, che sei preparato, che sei un eone di sapienza, e per saperlo ci basta l'intelligenza, e quella non la elargisce alcuna Università o Ateneo.
> Bruja


 
Già. Intelligenza e senso dell'opportunità.


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Coerenza amico!
> Se Diana scrive in modo tanto catastrofico e tu lo rilevi, *perché dovrebbe trovare la voglia di confrontarsi sul piano degli studi che vi accomunano?*
> Lei eccede in errori?....... e tu in titoli ed esami, riferimenti alla tua preparazione, alle tue frequentazioni intellettuali e togate.
> Accetto che tu possa correggere, trovo fastidioso il modo non il senso, ma trattieni la tua innata presdisposizione a"dispensatore del sapere"...... lo sappiamo che sai, che hai studiato, che sei preparato, che sei un eone di sapienza, e per saperlo ci basta l'intelligenza, e quella non la elargisce alcuna Università o Ateneo.
> Bruja


Temo che il confronto biologico con la nuova arrivata Diana, Chen desideri portarlo su un piano puramente ...orizzontale


----------



## Lettrice (17 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Temo che il confronto biologico con la nuova arrivata Diana, Chen desideri portarlo su un piano puramente ...orizzontale


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Coerenza amico!
> Se Diana scrive in modo tanto catastrofico e tu lo rilevi, perché dovrebbe trovare la voglia di confrontarsi sul piano degli studi che vi accomunano?
> Lei eccede in errori?....... e tu in titoli ed esami, riferimenti alla tua preparazione, alle tue frequentazioni intellettuali e togate.
> Accetto che tu possa correggere, trovo fastidioso il modo non il senso, ma trattieni la tua innata presdisposizione a"dispensatore del sapere"...... lo sappiamo che sai, che hai studiato, che sei preparato, che sei un eone di sapienza, e per saperlo ci basta l'intelligenza, e quella non la elargisce alcuna Università o Ateneo.
> Bruja


 
Grazie Bruja, penso che tu abbia colto nel segno con questo intervento.
Chen, il tuo superego e` malata, non la mia ignoranza..e onde evitare che diventi *contagiosa *(ti ringrazio per la correzione) evitero` deliberatamente di aver alcuna discussione con te. Non vedo in che modo possa essere costruttiva per me o per il resto del forum.
Buongiorno a tutti.


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Temo che il confronto biologico con la nuova arrivata Diana, Chen desideri portarlo su un piano puramente ...orizzontale


In quel caso avrei molto da insegnargli moltimodi..


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*si si ...*



Diana ha detto:


> Nn volevo dispaicerti o commuoverti. Come ho gia detto altre volte nel corso della discussione sn venuta qui per cercare di capire. Si forse il mio primo post e` stato un po` provocatorio..ma nn ti e` mai saltato alla mente che l'intento era proprio qst? Vedere quanti avrebbero guardato oltre e mi avrebbero davveroa iutata. E devo dire che in molti l'hanno fatto. E se leggi per bene tutti i dialoghi tia ccorgerai che ho preso in seria considerazione l'ipotesi di vedere uno specialista.
> Se mi e` permesso dirlo tu invece dovresti imparare a nn trarre subito le tue conclusioni, nn ti sei limitato a  sparare a zero solo in base a quello che avevo scritto ma lo hai fatto supponendo e arrivandoa  conclusioni basate assolutamente sul niente.
> Forse sbagliero` a rispondere a qst messaggio ma come qualcuno ha capito fortunatamente sn una persona piena di speranza..speranza verso la vita, le persone, le cose che possono cambiare. Ho imparato ad esserlo e spero imparerai anche tu.


Io non ho bisogno di vedere nessuno specialista...quando sento che qualcosa non va con una persona o che sta nascendo un interesse per un altra persona lo dico apertamente e me ne prendo le responsabilita'...ho imparato dai miei errori...tu parla con uno specialista...ma per non cambia niente....almeno finche' non parlerai al tuo ragazzo di quello che hai fatto in tutto il tempo che sei stata con lui...vicino a te ce una persona...un essere umano come te...che di certo non avra' subito la violenza che hai subito tu...ma che e' all ascuro di come tu sia veramente...lui ti vede la piccola ragazza che e' stata "presa" senza potersi difendere...e pensa che tu sia incapace di fargli del male...se vuoi cambiare....inizia a dire TUTTE le cose come stanno a chi lo merita per il rispetto che ti dimostra...

Io qui cerco di aiutare CHI...secondo il MIO metro di giudizio merita comprensione...merita ascolto...tu vuoi essere aiutata per cambiare ma senza mettere a rischio nulla...vuoi la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca...oltre il SI...TU VUOI PURE IL SISSIGNORA....e a me questo non va bene....se nei tuoi numerosi post avessi anche solo menzionato...il fatto di aver parlato con il tuo ragazzo di quello che gli hai fatto....dei vari tradimenti....di come per te non sia poi cosi' sbagliato...anzi...per usare le TUE contraddizioni...non e' sbagliato...ma e' poco etico...allora sarebbe stato diverso...non sopporto le persone che vogliono aiuto senza pagare lo scotto dei loro errori...nessuno sfuge al male che fa...TU non farai eccezzione...quello che ti e' stato fatto quando eri piccola NON TI DA IL PERMESSO DI TRATTARE COSI GLI ALTRI...non e' colpa di nessuno o quantomeno...NON E' CERTO COLPA DEL TUO RAGAZZO se ti e' successo quello spiacevole incidente....TU PERO' LO USI COME GIUSTIFICAZIONE PER QUELLO CHE FAI...


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> In quel caso avrei molto da insegnargli moltimodi..


Apperò  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Non lo metto in dubbio...e poi, quale studente si rifiuterebbe di seguire certe lezioni


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*ma che sei pazza?*



cat ha detto:


> contemporaneamente al fatto che vuoi andare dallo specialista non puoi smettere di cornificare il tuo ragazzo?








  Cat ma sei impazzita???Ma scusa....ma il ragazzo se lo merita no....essendo maschio...avra' una parte di colpa per quello che le e' successo in precedenza...quindi e' giusto cosi secondo lei...vedi cos'e' che a me da fastidio...che lei voglia aiuto...parli di specialisti....MA NON PRENDA IN MINIMA CONSIDERAZIONE L IDEA DI SMETTERLA...O ALMENO...DI DIRGLI TUTTO...DANDOGLI LA POSSIBILITA' DI CAPIRE CHI SIA DAVVERO LEI....ma si sa...e' troppo difficile affrontare una persona mettendosi totalmente a nudo...e' piu' facile restare nascosti dietro a un impalcatura...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*ma che generosa...*



Diana ha detto:


> Perche` nn lo sopporterebbe e nn voglio farlo soffrire per un problema che e` evidente essere solo il mio.
> Io sn tutto il suo mondo


Ma come sei generosa....la pu' classica delle scuse....METTERE IL PROPRIO GIUDIZIO...DAVANTI A QUELLO DELL'ALTRA PERSONA...PENSARE DI POTER DECIDERE COS'E' MEGLIO PER QUALCUN'ALTRO.....

QUANDO TU STESSA NON SAI COSA STAI FACENDO...COMPLIMENTI 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lui soffrira' che tu glielo dica adesso....O CHE LO VENGA A SAPERE FRA 30 ANNI...l immagine che lui ha di te e' quella di una santa...la sua Donna speciale...quella che e' diversa e migliore di tutte le altre...MENTRE LA VERITA' E' CHE TU TI SEI DIVERTITA PARECCHIO ALLE SUE SPALLE....E CHISSA' QUANTE VOLTE LO AVRAI GUARDATO NEGLI OCCHI DICENDOGLI CHE ERI STANCA...MENTRE INVECE POCHE ORE PRIMA L'AVEVI TRADITO CON CHISSA' CHI...E ALMENO FOSSE STATO PER UN MEZZO INNAMORAMENTE....MANCO QUELLO...

Si....tu sarai pure tutto il suo mondo....MA E' UN MONDO FINTO...CHE NON ESISTE SE NON NEL SUO PENSIERO....QUANDO SAPRA'....E CREDIMI...LUI LO SAPRA'...QUEL MONDO CHE TU GLI HAI FATTO CREARE....GLI CROLLERA' ADDOSSO...E AVREMO UN ALTRO UOMO CHE PENSERA' CHE LE DONNE SONO TUTTE BASTARDE...


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> ....QUANDO SAPRA'....E CREDIMI...LUI LO SAPRA'...QUEL MONDO CHE TU GLI HAI FATTO CREARE....GLI CROLLERA' ADDOSSO...E AVREMO UN ALTRO UOMO CHE PENSERA' CHE LE DONNE SONO TUTTE BASTARDE...


Uè che esagerato dai... Si supera tutto si supera. Se la ama davvero capirà...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*placare il prorpio senso di colpa...*



Diana ha detto:


> Analisi un po` superficiale non trovi? Il volontariato mi fa sentire bene, mi sento realmente utile e riconsoco che lo faccio per me piu` che per glia ltri. Forse sono egoista anche in questo.
> E giusto per la cronaca, lavoro anche, metto i soldini da parte, studio e collaboro` attivamente in casa. Come vedi non sto ferma un attimo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le giustificazioni lo diro` uan volta sola. Le mie NON SONO GIUSTIFICAZIONI. Solo un esporre i fatti. Io stessa non mi giustifico per il mio chiamiamolo cosi` passato figurati se mi aspetto che lo facciate voi.
> ...




Fai volontariato perche' speri di placare quel senso di colpa verso il tuo ragazzo...cosa che pero' non sara' mai sufficente...certo che sei egosita...la tua non e' voglia di aiutare il prossimo....MA FARE DEL BENE PER SPERARE DI ATTENUARE IL TUO STATO D'ANIMO....

Tu infatti non ti giustifichi per il tuo passato....TU USI IL TUO PASSATO PER GIUSTIFICARE QUELLO CHE STAI FACENDO...


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Tu infatti non ti giustifichi per il tuo passato....TU USI IL TUO PASSATO PER GIUSTIFICARE QUELLO CHE STAI FACENDO...


Diana deve andare oltre per capire. Ci deve passare attraverso. E NON si deve giustificare per colpe che NON ha.


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ma come sei generosa....la pu' classica delle scuse....METTERE IL PROPRIO GIUDIZIO...DAVANTI A QUELLO DELL'ALTRA PERSONA...PENSARE DI POTER DECIDERE COS'E' MEGLIO PER QUALCUN'ALTRO.....
> 
> QUANDO TU STESSA NON SAI COSA STAI FACENDO...COMPLIMENTI
> 
> ...


Leggo una leggera immedesimazione in quello che hai scritto o sbaglio?
Se la voglia di tornare qui e continuare ad inveire su di me non ti manca almeno leggi tutti i post altrimenti rischi di fare soltanto al figura di quello incazzato nero con la vita che riversa su di me tutte le sue frustazioni e la sua rabbia..
Ma magari li hai letti attentamente e non hai compreso comunque..e` vero che come dice Chen il mio italiano non sara` proprio il massimo ma mi sa che chiunque avrebbe compreso leggendo questo post che le mie intenzioni non sono quelle di farlo vivere nella menzogna ma di rendermi capace di stargli vicino quando capira` chi sono veramente.
Originalmente inviato da *Diana*  
_Dicendo prima che devo trovare la forza di stargli vicino come merita intendevo dire che so che il dolore che certe rivelazioni che potrei fargli potrebbe devastarlo e io voglio essere li` pronta ad aiutarlo..sia che questo significhi stargli accanto sia che questo significhi intraprendere un altra strada.
Ma per averne la forza devo prima capire un po` di cose di me._


_E ammettere di aver bisogno di aiuto e voler andare da uno specialista non e` poi tanto Grave Tbc.._


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*simbiosi...parassita...*



Diana ha detto:


> Be` se avevo le risposte a queste domande non stavamo qui a parlarne.
> Ma e` ovvio che mi rendo conto che tradire il mio ragazzo non e` proprio la cosa piu` bella che potessi fargli..ma evidentemente questo non basta non credi?
> Ma da qui a dire che il volontariato e` patologico..e che dovrei impegnare il tempo per lavorare, conservare i soldini per i figli, i genitori..
> Sulla base di cosa dici che queste cose sarebbero giuste per me?



Ma che conslusione illumimanta hai avuto...tradire il tuo ragazzo non e' la cosa piu' bella che puoi fare....ma va?

Il guaio e' che tu non hai nemmeno il coraggio di dirla tutta....TU SAI CHE NON E' SOLO IL TRADIRLO IL MALE....MA E' ANCHE L'AGGRAPPARTI A LUI....in natura ci sono degli esempi tipici....come l'anemone di mare e il pesce pacliaccio...quello che hanno queste due forme di vita si chiama "simbiosi" i due esseri si offrono reciproco aiuto...l'anemone protegge il pesce pagliaccio da eventuali aggressori...e il pesce pagliaccio per compenso ripulisce l'anemone da qualsiasi parassita o impurita'...i due cosi' hanno uno splendido rapporto in cui tutti e due danno e ricevono qualcosa....MA LA TUA NON E' SIMBIOSI....TU SEI UN PARASSITA PER IL TUO RAGAZZO...come la remora...che e' un pesce che si attacca sotto il ventre di pesci piu' grandi per farsi trasportare...per nutrirsi degli scarti dei cibi...e per avere PROTEZIONE....allo stesso modo tu non SOLO tradisci il tuo ragazzo...piu e piu' volte....ma ti aggrappi a lui...come un edera a un albero....ne succhi l'energia giorno per giorno...assorbi quell'affetto che non troverai mai nei tradimenti che cosi facilmente ti concedi e ti giustifichi...ha ragione chi ha detto che lui per te e' come la copertina di linus....MA QUELLO E' UN FUMETTO...IL TUO RAGAZZO E' UNA PERSONA...almeno abbi il coraggio di dire che non e' solo il tradimento che e' sbagliato....ma soprattutto il fargli credere che tu sia la persona che NON sei...e che forse non sarai mai per lui...io vorrei capire cosa tu speri di ottenere da questa relazione....SE CREDI CHE VIVERE....SIGNIFICHI SFRUTTARE L'AMORE CECO CHE DA UNA PERSONA...E QUESTO SI TRADUCA IN FELICITA' DI SBAGLI DI GROSSO....VIVERE SIGNIFICA STARE BENE CON SE STESSI...EVITANDO DI FARE DEL MALE A CHI NON SE LO MERITA...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Fai volontariato perche' speri di placare quel senso di colpa verso il tuo ragazzo...cosa che pero' non sara' mai sufficente...certo che sei egosita...la tua non e' voglia di aiutare il prossimo....MA FARE DEL BENE PER SPERARE DI ATTENUARE IL TUO STATO D'ANIMO....
> 
> Tu infatti non ti giustifichi per il tuo passato....TU USI IL TUO PASSATO PER GIUSTIFICARE QUELLO CHE STAI FACENDO...


Questo non te lo consento.
Non ho mai usato il mio passato per giustificare nulla, al massimo ho cercato di usarlo per capire certi miei atteggiamenti. Ma so benissimo che *sono l' unica responsabile di quello* *che faccio*. Mi sono sempre assunta le mie responsabilita` e continuero` a farlo anche quando saro` pronta per far uscire "la vera Diana".
Se vi ho raccontato certe cose e` stato solo nella speranza che potevate aiutarmi a capire e infatti mi avete proposto dei punti di vista che io non ero mai riuscita a conseiderare da sola.
Il volontariato, giusto a titolo informativo, l'ho iniziato prima di cominciare a tradirlo. Anni prima. E si e` vero..fa star bene anche e prima di tutto me..ma magari perche` vedo quello che riesco a risollevare negli a tri e non perche` credo di espiare chissa` quale colpa.
Smettila Tbc ti prego, sei ridicolo.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> ....VIVERE SIGNIFICA STARE BENE CON SE STESSI...EVITANDO DI FARE DEL MALE A CHI NON SE LO MERITA...


Turn lasciamo che sia il fidanzato di Diana a decidere, quando saprà e se mai saprà. L'amore non si merita.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*Cat hai presente...*



cat ha detto:


> perchè sono giuste in senso lato.
> se tu veramente lavorassi per mantenerti, studiassi con profitto, aiutassi in casa per le faccende domestiche e frequentassi un numero di ore decenti il tuo ragazzo non avresti certo tempo per fare volontariato e tantomeno per uscite con amanti vari.



Cat io non so se tu sia mai stata qui a roma.....ma hai presente quei barboni o i mendicanti....o quelli che lavano i vetri che ti chiedono l'elemosina?E poi li vedi che tirano fuori il pacchetto di sigarette e se ne accendono una?Ecco...lei fa di qua fa di la....vorrebbe cambiare....non ha un attimo di tempo libero....PROPRIO COME QUELLE PERSONE CHE NON HANNO NIENTE...CHIEDONO SOLDI....PERO' POI HANNO SEMPRE LA SIGARETTA PRONTA...della serie...posso pure morire di fame...pero' la sigaretta da fumarmi ce l ho....e cosi' lei...puo' anche continuare cosi'....purche' non gli manchi il sentirsi "importante" per tanti uomini....che poi...sappiamo bene tutti come sia "importante" per quegli uomini....ne piu' ne meno...di come potrebbe esserlo la ragazza che incontrano al bar...o alla fermata dell'autobus...


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Il volontariato, giusto a titolo informativo, l'ho iniziato prima di cominciare a tradirlo. Anni prima.



Diana i tradimenti ci sono sempre stati durante la storia col tuo fidanzato? O sono iniziati in un momento particolare della tua vita?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*aauhauhahuauauh*



Diana ha detto:


> Un ultima domanda..
> Devo dirlo al mio ragazzo che voglio entrare in terapia?
> Gia` altre volte gli ho accennato che e` un esperienza che avrei voluto fare ma lui non consocendo tutti i retroscena mi ha sempre detto che secondo lui non ne avevo bisogno e che se ho superato certe cose da sola sicuramente non ho bisogno di uno strizzacervelli.
> Non ne ha molta stima. E poi temo che si insospettirebbe e la vivesse come una minaccia.
> ...




















   abbattetela...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Ma che conslusione illumimanta hai avuto...tradire il tuo ragazzo non e' la cosa piu' bella che puoi fare....ma va?
> 
> Il guaio e' che tu non hai nemmeno il coraggio di dirla tutta....TU SAI CHE NON E' SOLO IL TRADIRLO IL MALE....MA E' ANCHE L'AGGRAPPARTI A LUI....in natura ci sono degli esempi tipici....come l'anemone di mare e il pesce pacliaccio...quello che hanno queste due forme di vita si chiama "simbiosi" i due esseri si offrono reciproco aiuto...l'anemone protegge il pesce pagliaccio da eventuali aggressori...e il pesce pagliaccio per compenso ripulisce l'anemone da qualsiasi parassita o impurita'...i due cosi' hanno uno splendido rapporto in cui tutti e due danno e ricevono qualcosa....MA LA TUA NON E' SIMBIOSI....TU SEI UN PARASSITA PER IL TUO RAGAZZO...come la remora...che e' un pesce che si attacca sotto il ventre di pesci piu' grandi per farsi trasportare...per nutrirsi degli scarti dei cibi...e per avere PROTEZIONE....allo stesso modo tu non SOLO tradisci il tuo ragazzo...piu e piu' volte....ma ti aggrappi a lui...come un edera a un albero....ne succhi l'energia giorno per giorno...assorbi quell'affetto che non troverai mai nei tradimenti che cosi facilmente ti concedi e ti giustifichi...ha ragione chi ha detto che lui per te e' come la copertina di linus....MA QUELLO E' UN FUMETTO...IL TUO RAGAZZO E' UNA PERSONA...almeno abbi il coraggio di dire che non e' solo il tradimento che e' sbagliato....ma soprattutto il fargli credere che tu sia la persona che NON sei...e che forse non sarai mai per lui...io vorrei capire cosa tu speri di ottenere da questa relazione....SE CREDI CHE VIVERE....SIGNIFICHI SFRUTTARE L'AMORE CECO CHE DA UNA PERSONA...E QUESTO SI TRADUCA IN FELICITA' DI SBAGLI DI GROSSO....VIVERE SIGNIFICA STARE BENE CON SE STESSI...EVITANDO DI FARE DEL MALE A CHI NON SE LO MERITA...


Ti ringrazio per la lezione di biologia marina ma non mi sento ne un parassita ne un anemone ne un fumetto dalla copertina di linus.
Mi sento solo una persona con delle difficolta` (come tutti del resto) che vuole rimettere un po` di ordine nella sua vita e cercare di dare al prossimo piu` o meno serenamente quello che di buono puo` avere da offrire.
E tu invece a che pesce puoi paragonarti Tbc con questi interventi illuminatori e costruttivi?
Non risolverai i tuoi problemi scaricando addosso a me tutta la rabbia per tutte le stronze che credi ci siano in giro.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*ancora...*



Diana ha detto:


> Raccontargli tutto ora non so quanto potrebbe essere costruttivo per entrambi.
> Si chiuderebbe nel suo dolore e sarebbe troppo ferito per starmi accanto.
> Io invece ho bisogno di capire, elaborare come dici tu e solo quando avro` perdonato e accettato me forse potro` trovare la forza di raccontargli chi sono veramente e stargli accanto come marita.
> Un abbraccio forte anche a te


Notare come si ripetono le giustificazione...come antepone se stessa...e cio' che e' secondo lei e' meglio per lei e PER LUI...

MA NOTARE ANCHE COME SI RENDE CONTO CHE SE....E DICO SE....GLI DICESSE TUTTO....LUI SAREBBE TROPPO FERITO PER STARLE ACCANTO....LA METAFORA DI PARASSITA CALZA A PENNELLO....

Si si ...capisci...elabora....poi quando avrai raggiunto il settimo senso e gli dirai tutto....GLI STARAI ACCANTO COME MERITA???PERCHE'...TU SAPRESTI COM'E' CHE SI STA ACCANTO A UNA PERSONA COME MERITA???


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> so che il dolore che certe rivelazioni che potrei fargli potrebbe devastarlo  e io voglio essere li` pronta ad aiutarlo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Cat io non so se tu sia mai stata qui a roma.....ma hai presente quei barboni o i mendicanti....o quelli che lavano i vetri che ti chiedono l'elemosina?E poi li vedi che tirano fuori il pacchetto di sigarette e se ne accendono una?Ecco...lei fa di qua fa di la....vorrebbe cambiare....non ha un attimo di tempo libero....PROPRIO COME QUELLE PERSONE CHE NON HANNO NIENTE...CHIEDONO SOLDI....PERO' POI HANNO SEMPRE LA SIGARETTA PRONTA...della serie...posso pure morire di fame...pero' la sigaretta da fumarmi ce l ho....e cosi' lei...puo' anche continuare cosi'....purche' non gli manchi il sentirsi "importante" per tanti uomini....che poi...sappiamo bene tutti come sia "importante" per quegli uomini....ne piu' ne meno...di come potrebbe esserlo la ragazza che incontrano al bar...o alla fermata dell'autobus...


Tbc ora hai davvero superato te stesso. Forse dovrei solo farti sfogare e ignorarti deliberatamente.
Tu non stai cercando di aiutarmi, stai solo cercando di addossarmi colpe che non ho per sentirti meglio con te stesso. Ma questo non ti portera` da nessuna parte.
E` una crociata contro te stesso.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*tu?*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uè che esagerato dai... Si supera tutto si supera. Se la ama davvero capirà...



Emmekappa tu l'ameresti una persona che prima si pensa di poter decidere cos'e' meglio per te...QUANDO NON SA NEMMENO COS'E' GIUSTO PER LEI...prima ti fa credere di essere una cosa...poi (ammesso che glielo dica....) ti distrugge....E DOPO HA PURE IL CORAGGIO DI VOLER ESSERE LEI A RIMETTERLO IN PIEDI....MA TU L'AMERESTI POI UNA PERSONA CHE AGISCE COSI'???


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*cosa???*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Diana deve andare oltre per capire. Ci deve passare attraverso. E NON si deve giustificare per colpe che NON ha.


Emmekappa...forse non hai ben capito....IO DICO CHE LEI USA IL SUO PASSATO PER GIUSTIFICARSI QUELLO CHE STA FACENDO ORA...DI COLPE NE HA....COLPEVOLE DI MENTIRE A UNA PERSONA CHE LE STA VICINO CREDENDO CHE LEI SIA DIVERSA DA COM'E' DAVVERO....QUELLO VEDE IL LEI LA CERBIATTINA ABBANDONATA E FERITA DAL CACCIATORE CATTIVO...MENTRE LEI E' BEN ALTRO...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Diana i tradimenti ci sono sempre stati durante la storia col tuo fidanzato? O sono iniziati in un momento particolare della tua vita?


 Sn iniziati dopo Emma, dopo 4 anni per l'esattezza. Prima sembrera` assurdo ma credevo in quell'amore puro e fedele che dura tutta la vita. Sono entrata in crisi quando mi seno resa conto che provavo interesse per altri uomini e in un certo senso gli ho chiesto aiuto.


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Emmekappa t*u l'ameresti una persona che prima si pensa di poter decidere cos'e' meglio per te..*.QUANDO NON SA NEMMENO COS'E' GIUSTO PER LEI...prima ti fa credere di essere una cosa...poi (ammesso che glielo dica....) ti distrugge....E DOPO HA PURE IL CORAGGIO DI VOLER ESSERE LEI A RIMETTERLO IN PIEDI....MA TU L'AMERESTI POI UNA PERSONA CHE AGISCE COSI'???


Perche` ora si sceglie chi si ama?
Se fosse cosi` saremmo tutti felici e contenti.
Tbc ma per favore!


----------



## cat (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> abbattetela...


 













   Emilio...ti amo.


tu mi fai crepare dal ridere in questo mio giorno di dolore 

	
	
		
		
	


	






colpa tua se divento schizofrenica


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la lezione di biologia marina ma non mi sento ne un parassita ne un anemone ne un fumetto dalla copertina di linus.
> *Mi sento solo una persona con delle difficolta` (come tutti del resto) che vuole rimettere un po` di ordine nella sua vita e cercare di dare al prossimo piu` o meno serenamente quello che di buono puo` avere da offrire.*
> E tu invece a che pesce puoi paragonarti Tbc con questi interventi illuminatori e costruttivi?
> Non risolverai i tuoi problemi scaricando addosso a me tutta la rabbia per tutte le stronze che credi ci siano in giro.


Mi sembra un'ottima cosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  A questo punto, non credo sia affatto necessario confessare al tuo ragazzo i tradimenti...piuttosto, dovresti capire fino in fondo le motivazioni delle tue scelte. E vedere se aggiungono qualcosa di positivo alla tua vita. O se, come a me sembra di intuire, siano rivolte ad una negazione. Di che cosa, non so.


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Emmekappa tu l'ameresti una persona che prima si pensa di poter decidere cos'e' meglio per te...*QUANDO NON SA NEMMENO COS'E' GIUSTO PER LEI...*prima ti fa credere di essere una cosa...poi (ammesso che glielo dica....) ti distrugge....E DOPO HA PURE IL CORAGGIO DI VOLER ESSERE LEI A RIMETTERLO IN PIEDI....MA TU L'AMERESTI POI UNA PERSONA CHE AGISCE COSI'???


Tu sei la prova vivente che e` molto piu` facile sapere cosa sia meglio per gli altri che per se stessi..


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> le mie intenzioni non sono quelle di farlo vivere nella menzogna ma di rendermi capace di stargli vicino quando capira` chi sono veramente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*TU CHE COSA???*



Diana ha detto:


> Questo non te lo consento.
> Non ho mai usato il mio passato per giustificare nulla, al massimo ho cercato di usarlo per capire certi miei atteggiamenti. Ma so benissimo che *sono l' unica responsabile di quello* *che faccio*. Mi sono sempre assunta le mie responsabilita` e continuero` a farlo anche quando saro` pronta per far uscire "la vera Diana".
> Se vi ho raccontato certe cose e` stato solo nella speranza che potevate aiutarmi a capire e infatti mi avete proposto dei punti di vista che io non ero mai riuscita a conseiderare da sola.
> Il volontariato, giusto a titolo informativo, l'ho iniziato prima di cominciare a tradirlo. Anni prima. E si e` vero..fa star bene anche e prima di tutto me..ma magari perche` vedo quello che riesco a risollevare negli a tri e non perche` credo di espiare chissa` quale colpa.
> Smettila Tbc ti prego, sei ridicolo.


Tu non consenti a me cosa???

A Diana....ma vedi di tornare alla realta'.....tu non consenti a me di fare questo e di dire quello....PERO' A TE E' CONCESSO DI FARE IL BELLO E IL CATTIVO TEMPO CON I SENTIMENTI DI UNA PERSONA???per piacere.....


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Emmekappa...forse non hai ben capito....IO DICO CHE LEI USA IL SUO PASSATO PER GIUSTIFICARSI QUELLO CHE STA FACENDO ORA...*DI COLPE NE HA....COLPEVOLE DI MENTIRE A UNA PERSONA CHE LE STA VICINO CREDENDO CHE LEI SIA DIVERSA DA COM'E' DAVVERO...*.QUELLO VEDE IL LEI LA CERBIATTINA ABBANDONATA E FERITA DAL CACCIATORE CATTIVO...MENTRE LEI E' BEN ALTRO...


E questo e` da crocifissione vero Tbc? Bruciatemi a rogo!
Te invece di colpe non ne hai mai avuta nessuna..che uomo!
O forse dovrei dire che sei la cosa che ci va piu` lontana..


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Sn iniziati dopo Emma, dopo 4 anni per l'esattezza. Prima sembrera` assurdo ma credevo in quell'amore puro e fedele che dura tutta la vita. Sono entrata in crisi quando mi seno resa conto che provavo interesse per altri uomini e in un certo senso gli ho chiesto aiuto.


... senti, Diana... il tuo comportamento, qualunque cosa ne dica il "poveretto"... sì, insomma, il "cornuto di turno"... dicevo, il tuo comportamento, è un classico della letteratura che tratta delle donne violentate... il tuo ragazzo, viene dopo... capisci?... prima, vieni tu... in questo momento devi concentrarti su te stessa... le "corna" sono nulla in confronto a quello che hai subito... un dettaglio... è il comportamento "in sé" e "per sé" che va capito, contestualizzato... capisci?... le cose che fai, ti parlano di te stessa... hai un problema... la sua soluzione è l'obiettivo... le questioni collaterali, si risolveranno allorquando il problema principale avrà trovato soluzione... comprensione... qualcosa, in te, deve riprendere il suo movimento proprio... devi ritrovare la tua unità e la tua coerenza...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Tu non consenti a me cosa???
> 
> A Diana....ma vedi di tornare alla realta'.....tu non consenti a me di fare questo e di dire quello....PERO' A TE E' CONCESSO DI FARE IL BELLO E IL CATTIVO TEMPO CON I SENTIMENTI DI UNA PERSONA???per piacere.....


Ma mi spieghi te che cazzo ne sai?
Che uso il mio passato, che faccio il bello e il cattivo tempo, dei miei tempi..eri qui in tutti questi anni?
No, ci sono stata io e soltanto io.
Tu puoi supporre, dire il tuo punto di vista, darmi dei consigli..ma in fin dei conti non sai un bel niente ne` di me ne ` del mio ragazzo.
Quindi forse sei tu quello che dovrebbe smettere di fare il *grande* presuntuoso e renderti conto che siamo essere umani, che si sbaglia, si cresce e si migliora..fatta eccezione per te naturalmente.


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Tu non consenti a me cosa???
> 
> A Diana....ma vedi di tornare alla realta'.....tu non consenti a me di fare questo e di dire quello....PERO' A TE E' CONCESSO DI FARE IL BELLO E IL CATTIVO TEMPO CON I SENTIMENTI DI UNA PERSONA???per piacere.....


... ottuso... qualcuno, ben prima, ha fatto quel che ha voluto con il corpo e con lo spirito di Diana... qualcuno le ha insegnato, a soli tredici anni, che lei non conta niente... che non vale nulla... che può essere presa a piacimento... come un oggetto... senza valore...

... stolto... noi AMIAMO come ci hanno INSEGNATO a fare... non spargere, a sproposito, il tuo livore da cornuto...


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Sn iniziati dopo Emma, dopo 4 anni per l'esattezza. Prima sembrera` assurdo ma credevo in quell'amore puro e fedele che dura tutta la vita. Sono entrata in crisi quando mi seno resa conto che provavo interesse per altri uomini e in un certo senso gli ho chiesto aiuto.


Sì capisco il meccanismo. Ma cosa è successo alla vostra coppia PRIMA del tuo provare interesse per altri uomini? Cosa stava cambiando?


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, Diana... il tuo comportamento, qualunque cosa ne dica il "poveretto"... sì, insomma, il "cornuto di turno"... dicevo, il tuo comportamento, è un classico della letteratura che tratta delle donne violentate... il tuo ragazzo, viene dopo... capisci?... prima, vieni tu... in questo momento devi concentrarti su te stessa... le "corna" sono nulla in confronto a quello che hai subito... un dettaglio... è il comportamento "in sé" e "per sé" che va capito, contestualizzato... capisci?... *le cose che fai, ti parlano di te stessa*... hai un problema... la sua soluzione è l'obiettivo... le questioni collaterali, si risolveranno allorquando il problema principale avrà trovato soluzione... comprensione... qualcosa, in te, deve riprendere il suo movimento proprio... devi ritrovare la tua unità e la tua coerenza...


In che modo? Cosa dicono?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*Colpevole...giudicato...condannato...*



Diana ha detto:


> E questo e` da crocifissione vero Tbc? Bruciatemi a rogo!
> Te invece di colpe non ne hai mai avuta nessuna..che uomo!
> O forse dovrei dire che sei la cosa che ci va piu` lontana..


Mai detto di non aver avuto colpe....ma sono stato giudicato....e condannato....mi sono preso le responsabilita' delle mie azioni...e ne ho pagato le giuste conseguenze....TU...come ho gia detto....vuoi usicrne senza pagarne lo scotto...no...non ti brucerei al rogo...nemmeno mi fa pena....vorrei solo che ti rendessi conto di quello che stai facendo a una persona....perche' non sara' brutto come quello che e' stato fatto a te Diana....ma non e' nemmeno una cosa leggera...che si supera cosi'....ma a quanto pare e' inutile...perche' tu fai finta di non voler sentire....vuoi rigirare la frittata additandomi come inquisitore delle streghe cattive....ma le streghe cattive non esistono....le persone si...e tu....ogni giorno che passa...lo diventi sempre piu'....se poi ne sei a conoscenza o all'insaputa questo non lo so....per le mie esperienze....per l'incoerenza che ho visto in altre Donne...posso solo dire che secondo me tu sei coscente di quello che fai....sai che sbagli....ma stai cercando si sfuggire alle tue responsabilita' emotive verso di lui...

Prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per capirti...per sistemare la tua testa....fatto sta...che fin tanto che non avrai il coraggio di aprirti con la persona che ti sta vicino...resterai sempre cosi....senza cambiare....ma forse...a te sta bene essere cosi...e' comodo...ci stai bene....e magari credi che sia meglio restare cosi'...piuttosto che rischiare di restare sola...senza la tua copertina....senza il suo organismo "OSPITE" .....e ritrovarti sola...circondata di tanti uomini che vogliono da te quello che "QUALCUNO" si e' preso con la violenza anni addietro....e che adesso tu CREDI DI concedere con amore...ma non amore...ne lo sara' mai...e non ce libro che ti possa spiegare cos'e'....perche' fin tanto che ti giustifichi e non trovi il coraggio di essere te stessa in tutto e per tutto...non troverai mai dall'altra parte una persona che ti amera' per quello che sei davvero...e NON PER QUELLO CHE DICI DI VOLER DIVENTARE....esco...ciao a tutti


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ottuso... qualcuno, ben prima, ha fatto quel che ha voluto con il corpo e con lo spirito di Diana... qualcuno le ha insegnato, a soli tredici anni, che lei non conta niente... che non vale nulla... che può essere presa a piacimento... come un oggetto... senza valore...
> 
> ... stolto... noi AMIAMO come ci hanno INSEGNATO a fare... non spargere, a sproposito, il tuo livore da cornuto...


Purtroppo Chen qui si parla spesso e, forse troppo di sesso/scopate, e poco, o quasi niente, di "Stupro".


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì capisco il meccanismo. Ma cosa è successo alla vostra coppia PRIMA del tuo provare interesse per altri uomini? Cosa stava cambiando?


Me lo sono chiesta tante volte ma non e` che sia riuscita a darmi una risposta. Con il tempo mi sono detta che poteva essere il fatto che era stato il mio unico uomo, che ci siamo consociuti giovanissimi, la mia curiosita`verso la vita.
Ma probabilmente dipendeva da me non dalla nostra coppia.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Emmekappa tu l'ameresti una persona che prima si pensa di poter decidere cos'e' meglio per te...QUANDO NON SA NEMMENO COS'E' GIUSTO PER LEI...prima ti fa credere di essere una cosa...poi (ammesso che glielo dica....) ti distrugge....E DOPO HA PURE IL CORAGGIO DI VOLER ESSERE LEI A RIMETTERLO IN PIEDI....MA TU L'AMERESTI POI UNA PERSONA CHE AGISCE COSI'???



E Turn dov'era quando gli è successo questo? Quando ha lasciato che un'altra persona decidesse il meglio?


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Purtroppo Chen qui si parla spesso e, forse troppo di sesso/scopate, e poco, o quasi niente, di "Stupro".


... so bene, a causa della mia professione, cosa significa una violenza per una donna... lo so molto bene... amica mia... e conosco bene i comportamenti successivi... molto bene...


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesta tante volte ma non e` che sia riuscita a darmi una risposta. Con il tempo mi sono detta che poteva essere il fatto che era stato il mio unico uomo, che ci siamo consociuti giovanissimi, la mia curiosita`verso la vita.
> Ma probabilmente dipendeva da me non dalla nostra coppia.


Stavate facendo dei progetti? 

ps Diana NON dipende tutto da te.


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... so bene, a causa della mia professione, cosa significa una violenza per una donna... lo so molto bene... amica mia... e conosco bene i comportamenti successivi... molto bene...


Mi è sembrato di intuire qualcosa del genere, per questo motivo nel mio intervento accennavo ad una "negazione".


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse lo e` moltimodi, o forse no. Forse i tradimenti lo farebbero solo soffrire e sicuramente non lo merita. Ma in ogni caso penso e` necessario che lui sappia veramente chi sono..come ha detto qualcuno in precedenza ha il diritto di scegliere e magari chissa` potrebbe scegleire di amare la vera Diana..
ma prima devo arrivare a capirlo io chi sono veramente.
Non ho ancora ben capito neanche io il mio attegiamento sintomo di cosa e`. Sicuramente non sento che in questo momento viene aggiunto nulla alla mia vita. Quella momentanea sensazione di benessere che puo` darmi l'incontro occasionale con un amante o con il mio stesso ragazzo svanisce in un tempo relativamente breve e avverto sempre quella sensazione di vuoto che mi rende inquieta e ansiosa.


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi è sembrato di intuire qualcosa del genere, per questo motivo nel mio intervento accennavo ad una "negazione".


E' un lavoro molto delicato e doloroso ... bisogna ri-tornare nel passato e scavare fino in fondo con l'aiuto di un bravo professionista ... a volte ci vogliono svariati anni per uscirne, non e' facile.


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Stavate facendo dei progetti?
> 
> ps Diana NON dipende tutto da te.


Non piu` di quelli che abbiamo sempre fatto.
Un futoro insieme, una casa, dei figli. Nulla di concreto comunque.
Ma abbiamo sempre sognato sulla possibilita` di trascorrere la nostra vita insieme.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Quella momentanea sensazione di benessere che puo` darmi l'incontro occasionale con un amante o con il mio stesso ragazzo svanisce in un tempo relativamente breve e avverto sempre quella sensazione di vuoto che mi rende inquieta e ansiosa.


Alt, vuoi dirmi che la sensazione è la stessa? Col tuo ragazzo non cambia qualcosa in te quando siete insieme?


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Forse lo e` moltimodi, o forse no. Forse i tradimenti lo farebbero solo soffrire e sicuramente non lo merita. Ma in ogni caso penso e` necessario che lui sappia veramente chi sono..come ha detto qualcuno in precedenza ha il diritto di scegliere e magari chissa` potrebbe scegleire di amare la vera Diana..
> ma prima devo arrivare a capirlo io chi sono veramente.
> Non ho ancora ben capito neanche io il mio attegiamento sintomo di cosa e`. Sicuramente non sento che in questo momento viene aggiunto nulla alla mia vita. Quella momentanea sensazione di benessere che puo` darmi l'incontro occasionale con un amante o con il mio stesso ragazzo svanisce in un tempo relativamente breve e avverto sempre quella sensazione di vuoto che mi rende inquieta e ansiosa.


... te l'ho scritto dall'altra parte... non sarà la promiscuità a salvarti... soluzione effimera... modalità vana, coazione, illusoria, a ripetere... ti hanno aperto uno squarcio nell'anima... ti hanno inferto una ferita psichica devastante... sei fin troppo "_contenuta_"... avresti potuto fare di peggio... credimi... ora, TU, devi metterti al CENTRO di tutto... ora, TU, devi ri-_costruire_ te stessa... le esigenze e la sensibilità degli ALTRI, vengono *DOPO*... anche se qualcuno ti ha insegnato che vengono *PRIMA*... e nonostante te... pre-_occupati _di TE STESSA... il resto, sono dettagli...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

....*TU...come ho gia detto....vuoi usicrne senza pagarne lo scotto.*..
.*perche' tu fai finta di non voler sentire*..
*stai cercando si sfuggire alle tue responsabilita' emotive verso di lui...*

*a te sta bene essere cosi...e' comodo...ci stai bene*....

Mai detto di non volerne pagare lo scotto, se intraprendero` questo cammino lo scotto lo paghero` e come, felice di farlo se servira` a riempire di nuovo la mia vita.
Non sto cercando di sfuggire Tbc, sto cercando di affrontare il mostro che ho nell'armadio che in questo caso e` rappresentato da me stessa. Devo trovarlo e ucciderlo e questo non mi sembra non voler sentire o voler sfuggire..e` essere esausta a sperare di riuscire a raccogliere tutte le forze per affrontarsi. Con una gran paura di fallire devo ammetterlo.
Non ci sto bene in questa situazione credimi, se ci stavoi bene me ne stavoa  casa mia a farmi i cazzi miei e non mi affannavoa  cercare di rispondere ai tuoi posti pieni di rabbia nella speranza di farti capire che non voglio prendere per il culo nessuno, che non sono una delle tue ex che ti ha riempito di palle ma che sono qui solo e deliberatamente per CHIEDERE AIUTO.
Aiuto che spero tu troverai modo piu` costruttivo di darmi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Alt, vuoi dirmi che la sensazione è la stessa? Col tuo ragazzo non cambia qualcosa in te quando siete insieme?


... sono dettagli...


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono dettagli...


Lo credo anch'io.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono dettagli...


Sai bene dove volevo arrivare...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Alt, vuoi dirmi che la sensazione è la stessa? Col tuo ragazzo non cambia qualcosa in te quando siete insieme?


Sono sensazioni diverse ma che hanno entrambe lo stesso scopo.
Quando sono con il mio ragazzo mi sento compresa nelle piccole cose, anticipa i miei gesti i miei pensieri a un livello superficiale. Si preoccupa di me, mi protegge, mi consiglia.
Ed e` una sensazione di benessere rasserenante che comunque svanisce quando siamo lontani.
Quando sono con un amante invece lascio tutto il resto fuori, spengo proprio l'interruttore, non voglio pensare piu` a niente.
In quel momento ci siamo solo io, lui e il paicere cha siamo in grado di darci.


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sai bene dove volevo arrivare...


Lo dite anche a me cosi` ci capisco qualcosa???


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sai bene dove volevo arrivare...


... ci sono territori dove non è bene arrivare... _qui_... non potendo, poi, gestire le cose... _là_... capito?...


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' un lavoro molto delicato e doloroso ... bisogna ri-tornare nel passato e scavare fino in fondo con l'aiuto di un bravo professionista ... a volte ci vogliono svariati anni per uscirne, non e' facile.


Si Marì, immagino. Che poi, ci sia qualcosa di facile da raggiungere a questo mondo. Ma forse è più bello così...il gusto sta nel combattimento, non nella meta. Si può perdere, ma se si lotta davvero non si è mai sconfitti davvero.


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Lo dite anche a me cosi` ci capisco qualcosa???


... senti, dove studi biologia?...


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... te l'ho scritto dall'altra parte... non sarà la promiscuità a salvarti... soluzione effimera... modalità vana, coazione, illusoria, a ripetere... ti hanno aperto uno squarcio nell'anima... ti hanno inferto una ferita psichica devastante... sei fin troppo "_contenuta_"... avresti potuto fare di peggio... credimi... ora, TU, devi metterti al CENTRO di tutto... ora, TU, devi ri-_costruire_ te stessa... le esigenze e la sensibilità degli ALTRI, vengono *DOPO*... anche se qualcuno ti ha insegnato che vengono *PRIMA*... e nonostante te... pre-_occupati _di TE STESSA... il resto, sono dettagli...


Ha bisogno di un rewind che l'aiutera' in un reload per la sua  vita attuale, e futura principalmente.

Giusto


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... te l'ho scritto dall'altra parte... non sarà la promiscuità a salvarti... soluzione effimera... modalità vana, coazione, illusoria, a ripetere... ti hanno aperto uno squarcio nell'anima... ti hanno inferto una ferita psichica devastante... sei fin troppo "_contenuta_"... avresti potuto fare di peggio... credimi... ora, TU, devi metterti al CENTRO di tutto... ora, TU, devi ri-_costruire_ te stessa... le esigenze e la sensibilità degli ALTRI, vengono *DOPO*... anche se qualcuno ti ha insegnato che vengono *PRIMA*... e nonostante te... pre-_occupati _di TE STESSA... il resto, sono dettagli...


Sembrera` assurdo per l'egoismo e l'ipocrisia che stralipa da questo atteggiamento di fidanzatina bugiarda e fedifraga ma non ci sono abituata a mettermi PRIMA, non so farlo e quando ci provo non mi rendono le cose proprio facilissime.


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ha bisogno di un rewind che l'aiutera' in un reload per la sua vita attuale, e futura principalmente.
> 
> Giusto


... ben detto... amica mia... è proprio quello che intendo...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, dove studi biologia?...


A Napoli, Federico II.
Vuoi interrogarmi?


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ci sono territori dove non è bene arrivare... _qui_... non potendo, poi, gestire le cose... _là_... capito?...


Ok, infatti stavo andando oltre. Sorry...


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si Marì, immagino. Che poi, ci sia qualcosa di facile da raggiungere a questo mondo. Ma forse è più bello così...il gusto sta nel combattimento, non nella meta. *Si può perdere, ma se si lotta davvero non si è mai sconfitti davvero.*








 ci siamo spiegati.


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Sembrera` assurdo per l'egoismo e l'ipocrisia che stralipa da questo atteggiamento di fidanzatina bugiarda e fedifraga ma non ci sono abituata a mettermi PRIMA, non so farlo e quando ci provo non mi rendono le cose proprio facilissime.


... lo credo bene... che non ci sei abituata, che non sai farlo... che non te lo lasciano fare... 

... se tu fossi qui, ti abbraccerei... sei una persona splendida...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si Marì, immagino. Che poi, ci sia qualcosa di facile da raggiungere a questo mondo. Ma forse è più bello così...il gusto sta nel combattimento, non nella meta. Si può perdere, ma se si lotta davvero non si è mai sconfitti davvero.


Io spero di combattere e vincere.
Perdere sarebbe devastante e renderebbe la mia vita ancora piu` inutile e vuota.


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... lo credo bene... che non ci sei abituata, che non sai farlo... che non te lo lasciano fare...
> 
> ... se tu fossi qui, ti abbraccerei... sei una persona splendida...


Ho sorriso, il tuo pensiero ha avuto comunque l' effetto di un abbraccio.
Grazie mille Chen, e` bello e da forza sentirvi cosi` vicini.


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> A Napoli, Federico II.
> Vuoi interrogarmi?


... io ho studiato biologia in U.S.A. per cinque anni... periodi là e periodi in Italia... che esami hai superato?... a che anno sei?...


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ci siamo spiegati.


Come sempre...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io ho studiato biologia in U.S.A. per cinque anni... periodi là e periodi in Italia... che esami hai superato?... a che anno sei?...


La mia facolta` non si chiama proprio biologia, e` una nuova facolta` biotecnologie.
Ho superato matematica, statistca,fisica, chimica, biologia, genetica, informatica..gli esami base insomma.
Ma e` molto mal organizzata e spesso essendo in tenti la trovo molto poco stimolante.
Non sono previste attivita` di laboratorio e intervenire a lezione e` impossibile.
Sto meditando di lasciare e cambaire indirizzo.
Tu in cosa sei laureato?
Dove negli USA? Io sono italoamericana..


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> *Io spero di combattere e vincere.*
> Perdere sarebbe devastante e renderebbe la mia vita ancora piu` inutile e vuota.


Certo che si. Chi sceglierebbe di combattere per perdere? Ma la vittoria e la sconfitta sono questi:
"_Se puoi incontrare il Trionfo e la Sconfitta,
e trattare questi due impostori alla stessa stregua_."

Ciò che è significante, è la Lotta. E l'estensione del suo dominio ad ogni istante vissuto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Io spero di combattere e vincere.
> Perdere sarebbe devastante e renderebbe la mia vita ancora piu` inutile e vuota.


... tu vincerai... altri sono quelli che hanno perso... la tua vita non è né inutile né vuota... vedrai... ritrovando il tuo sentiero, la riempirai di cose belle...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu vincerai... altri sono quelli che hanno perso... la tua vita non è né inutile né vuota... vedrai... ritrovando il tuo sentiero, la riempirai di cose belle...


Come fai ad esserne certo? Cosa ti porta ad avere fiducia in me?


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Come fai ad esserne certo? Cosa ti porta ad avere fiducia in me?


... perché sei forte... sei forte "_dentro_"... perché stai "_cercando_", disperatamente, la via d'uscita... perché sei più forte del male che ti hanno fatto... vedi, un giorno, quando ti conoscerai un po' di più, proverai molta tenerezza per quella Diana che ora ti sta dando del filo da torcere... vedi, Diana ha fatto quel che _poteva_ fare... per sopravvivere... 

... dentro di te... piange una tredicenne... lasciala piangere... lasciala crescere... diventerà una splendida donna...


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> La mia facolta` non si chiama proprio biologia, e` una nuova facolta` biotecnologie.
> Ho superato matematica, statistca,fisica, chimica, biologia, genetica, informatica..gli esami base insomma.
> Ma e` molto mal organizzata e spesso essendo in tenti la trovo molto poco stimolante.
> Non sono previste attivita` di laboratorio e intervenire a lezione e` impossibile.
> ...


... insomma, membrane plasmatiche, proteine chinasi, ribosomi, tRNA, vacuoli, pompe sodio-potassio... che bei tempi!... ho studiato alla Stanford University... California...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché sei forte... sei forte "_dentro_"... perché stai "_cercando_", disperatamente, la via d'uscita... perché sei più forte del male che ti hanno fatto... vedi, un giorno, quando ti conoscerai un po' di più, proverai molta tenerezza per quella Diana che ora ti sta dando del filo da torcere... vedi, Diana ha fatto quel che _poteva_ fare... per sopravvivere...
> 
> ... dentro di te... piange una tredicenne... lasciala piangere... lasciala crescere... diventerà una splendida donna...


Lo spero davvero Chen, me lo auguro di vero cuore. 
Spero di riuscire a trovare il modo di aiutarmi a crescere.
E ancora mille grazie per la sensibilta` che stai dimostrando offrendomi il tuo aiuto e la tua esperienza in questo modo cosi` umano e disinteressato.
Devo dire che l'approccio non e` stato dei migliori..ma sporgendosi appena un po`emerge che anche tu sei davvero una persona splendida..


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... insomma, membrane plasmatiche, proteine chinasi, ribosomi, tRNA, vacuoli, pompe sodio-potassio... che bei tempi!... ho studiato alla Stanford University... California...


Be` li` sara` stata tutta un altra cosa!
Ma la cosa induscutibilmente piu` entusiasmante di questo percorso di studi e senza alcun dubbio la genetica..quando ho iniziato a studiarla l'ho trovata a dir poco sconvolgente..


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Be` li` sara` stata tutta un altra cosa!
> Ma la cosa induscutibilmente piu` entusiasmante di questo percorso di studi e senza alcun dubbio la genetica..quando ho iniziato a studiarla l'ho trovata a dir poco sconvolgente..


... bella, eh?... basi puriniche e pirimidiniche... triplette... aminoacidi... proteine... la mitica DROSOPHILA!... geni dominanti, recessivi... autosomi... mi sono laureato con una tesi sulla sintesi di polipeptidi per testare una proteina chinasi... erano catene di arginine (ARG) e serine (SER), con delle aggiunte di alanina (ALA)... poi, si marcava l'attività con il fosforo radioattivo... per studiare le caratteristiche cinetiche dell'enzima...


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*m.m.*

Mi ha sempre interessato la parte che suggerisce come trattare  "I due impostori".  
Kipling è un ottimista-realista, e il genere umano è molto "fantasioso" sulla definizione - alla stessa stregua -!!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre interessato la parte che suggerisce come trattare "I due impostori".
> Kipling è un ottimista-realista, e il genere umano è molto "fantasioso" sulla definizione - alla stessa stregua -!!
> Bruja


... Bruja... spiegati meglio...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bella, eh?... basi puriniche e pirimidiniche... triplette... aminoacidi... proteine... la mitica DROSOPHILA!... geni dominanti, recessivi... autosomi... mi sono laureato con una tesi sulla sintesi di polipeptidi per testare una proteina chinasi... erano catene di arginine (ARG) e serine (SER), con delle aggiunte di alanina (ALA)... poi, si marcava l'attività con il fosforo radioattivo... per studiare le caratteristiche cinetiche dell'enzima...


Una tesi sperimentale quindi.
Sono quelle piu` belle e che possono dimostrarsi socialmente piu` utili secondo me.
Ma ora che cosa fai nella vita? Una cosa inerente ai tuoi studi?


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre interessato la parte che suggerisce come trattare "I due impostori".
> Kipling è un ottimista-realista, e il genere umano è molto "fantasioso" sulla definizione - alla stessa stregua -!!
> Bruja


Io percepisco questo in quei versi: ciò che importa è l'Azione, la Lotta. L'esito...perdere, vincere...scivola via. Ma ciò che rende un uomo, l'Uomo...è giocare la partita.


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io percepisco questo in quei versi: ciò che importa è l'Azione, la Lotta. L'esito...perdere, vincere...scivola via. Ma ciò che rende un uomo, l'Uomo...è giocare la partita.


E` un po` la differenza che sussiste tra vivere e sopravvivere..


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E` un po` la differenza che sussiste tra vivere e sopravvivere..


Esatto. O per dirla con Leonardo Sciascia...tra un uomo e un quaquaraquà


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Una tesi sperimentale quindi.
> Sono quelle piu` belle e che possono dimostrarsi socialmente piu` utili secondo me.
> Ma ora che cosa fai nella vita? Una cosa inerente ai tuoi studi?


... Ho studiato Biologia negli U.S.A. e mi sono laureato, ma poi, ho frequentato, in Italia, Psicologia e Filosofia... ora lavoro all'Università e ho uno studio privato di psicoterapia... scrivo libri di narrativa e ne ho pubblicato uno di teoria letteraria... insomma, non sto mai fermo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io percepisco questo in quei versi: ciò che importa è l'Azione, la Lotta. L'esito...perdere, vincere...scivola via. Ma ciò che rende un uomo, l'Uomo...è giocare la partita.


... è nel Bushi-_do_... è la mia religione...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ho studiato Biologia negli U.S.A. e mi sono laureato, ma poi, ho frequentato, in Italia, Psicologia e Filosofia... ora lavoro all'Università e ho uno studio privato di psicoterapia... scrivo libri di narrativa e ne ho pubblicato uno di teoria letteraria... insomma, non sto mai fermo...


Be` devo dire che non ti sei fatto mancare niente.
E in fondo perche` avresti dovuto? La vita e` fatta proprio per questo..
A volte si deve trovare solo il coraggio di fare certe scelte, ma alla fine forse la perseveranza viene premiata e tu devo dire che ne sei la prova vivente.


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Bruja... spiegati meglio...


 
Vittoria e sconfitta sono impostori nella misura in cui diamo importanza al loro risultato e non al percorso attraverso il quale ci si é giunti.  La vittoria e la sconfitta possono essere entrambe fraudolente.... una vittoria non meritata, una sconfitta strategica.  
Sono molte le vie che possono portare al perseguimento dell'una o dell'altra; non sempre si cerca una delle due per la finalità che avrebbe nei fatti.
Vado al punto..... impostori possono essere i fini, gli scopi e le strade prese per arrivare ai due risultati.
L'unica impostura è che lo si sia in proprio, alla base, diversamente una vittoria o una sconfitta sono risultati positivi o negativi di eventi della vita e come tali vanno affrontati.... non come imposture.
Bruja


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vittoria e sconfitta sono impostori nella misura in cui diamo importanza al loro risultato e non al percorso attraverso il quale ci si é giunti. La vittoria e la sconfitta possono essere entrambe fraudolente.... una vittoria non meritata, una sconfitta strategica.
> Sono molte le vie che possono portare al perseguimento dell'una o dell'altra; non sempre si cerca una delle due per la finalità che avrebbe nei fatti.
> Vado al punto..... impostori possono essere i fini, gli scopi e le strade prese per arrivare ai due risultati.
> L'unica impostura è che lo si sia in proprio, alla base, diversamente una vittoria o una sconfitta sono risultati positivi o negativi di eventi della vita e come tali vanno affrontati.... non come imposture.
> Bruja


Be` direi che sei stata chiarissima, cristallina.
C'e` qualcosa che mi sfugge pero`, perche` lo inserisci in questo contesto? Ti riferisci a qualcosa in particolare?


----------



## Old chensamurai (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vittoria e sconfitta sono impostori nella misura in cui diamo importanza al loro risultato e non al percorso attraverso il quale ci si é giunti. La vittoria e la sconfitta possono essere entrambe fraudolente.... una vittoria non meritata, una sconfitta strategica.
> Sono molte le vie che possono portare al perseguimento dell'una o dell'altra; non sempre si cerca una delle due per la finalità che avrebbe nei fatti.
> Vado al punto..... impostori possono essere i fini, gli scopi e le strade prese per arrivare ai due risultati.
> L'unica impostura è che lo si sia in proprio, alla base, diversamente una vittoria o una sconfitta sono risultati positivi o negativi di eventi della vita e come tali vanno affrontati.... non come imposture.
> Bruja


... Molto Aristot-_elica_... io ti ho sempre ammirata... per le tue certezze "_metafisiche_"...


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è nel Bushi-_do_... è la mia religione...


La "via" del samurai è la morte.


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*Diana*



Diana ha detto:


> Be` direi che sei stata chiarissima, cristallina.
> C'e` qualcosa che mi sfugge pero`, perche` lo inserisci in questo contesto? Ti riferisci a qualcosa in particolare?


No, in effetti era un O.T., la frase riportata mi ha acceso la lampadina di questo concetto che mi frulla in testa da tempo.........  e non mi pareva il caso di aprire un altro thread.
Nulla più!   
Ecco forse una chiave di lettura è possibile, ma non per te o per altri in particolare, quanto per l'universalità di questi eventi..... abbiamo vittorie e sconfitte quotidiane, non cose epocali, ma piccoli eventi su cui potremmo soffermarci ed applicare quello che ho esposto.
Forse sarebbe il modo per vedere con distacco, senza entusiasmi ma neppure rese queste due possibilità. In qualche modo applicare la teoria di Kipling, ma con diversa consapevolezza.
Bruja


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, in effetti era un O.T., la frase riportata mi ha acceso la lampadina di questo concetto che mi frulla in testa da tempo......... e non mi pareva il caso di aprire un altro thread.
> Nulla più!
> Ecco forse una chiave di lettura è possibile, ma non per te o per altri in particolare, quanto per l'universalità di questi eventi..... abbiamo vittorie e sconfitte quotidiane, non cose epocali, ma piccoli eventi su cui potremmo soffermarci ed applicare quello che ho esposto.
> Forse sarebbe il modo per vedere con distacco, senza entusiasmi ma neppure rese queste due possibilità. In qualche modo applicare la teoria di Kipling, ma con diversa consapevolezza.
> Bruja


Be`..che dire, grazie.
Sicuramente aggiunge qualcosa e puo` essere un ottima chiave di lettura per questi due eventi (sconfitta e vittoria) che assiduamente caratterizzano la nostra vita.


----------



## KAZZAMURAI (17 Settembre 2007)

*INSOMMA*

SPERO CHE QUESTE"FORTUNE"CAPITINO SEMPRE AD ALTRI..E NON A ME..CMQ DIANA PENSO SIA COERENTE RENDERE PARTECIPE IL TUO FIDANZATO DELLA FORTUNA PIOVUTAGLI DAL CIELO...CHISSA SE SI SENTIRà COSì FOTRTUNATO....MI RACCOMANDO CONTINUA COSì SULLA LINEA DELLA SAGEZZA!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (17 Settembre 2007)

*......*



Diana ha detto:


> Ma mi spieghi te che cazzo ne sai?
> 
> 
> Non mi pare in tutti i miei post riguardanti questa discussione di aver mai usato simili parole rivolte a qualsiasi persona presente in questo forum...me ne guardo bene...perche' si puo' discutere con tonalita' alte ma senza usare volgarita' verbali di tale intensita'....tutto cio' ovviamente e' sempre un mio parere...ma di fatto non ritengo di meritare domande fatte usando simili parole...cordiali saluti e tanta buona fortuna


----------



## KAZZAMURAI (17 Settembre 2007)

*TBT*

T.B.T. LA VERITà...HA UN CONTO SALATO....!!


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Diana ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma mi spieghi te che cazzo ne sai?
> ...


----------



## Old Diana (17 Settembre 2007)

KAZZAMURAI ha detto:


> *SPERO CHE QUESTE"FORTUNE"CAPITINO SEMPRE AD* *ALTRI..*E NON A ME..CMQ DIANA PENSO SIA COERENTE RENDERE PARTECIPE IL TUO FIDANZATO DELLA FORTUNA PIOVUTAGLI DAL CIELO...CHISSA SE SI SENTIRà COSì FOTRTUNATO....MI RACCOMANDO CONTINUA COSì SULLA LINEA DELLA SAGEZZA!!!


 
Sorvolando sull'ironia che sdramamtizza simapticamente il tutto ti consiglierei di tenere sempre gli occhi ben aperti..potrebbero capitarti queste fortune..come potresti essere tu stesso la causa..
Giusto per restare sulla linea delal saggezza come da te caldamente consiglaitomi..mai dire mai nella vita caro il mio Kazzamurai!


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vittoria e sconfitta sono impostori nella misura in cui diamo importanza al loro risultato e non al percorso attraverso il quale ci si é giunti.  La vittoria e la sconfitta possono essere entrambe fraudolente.... una vittoria non meritata, una sconfitta strategica.
> Sono molte le vie che possono portare al perseguimento dell'una o dell'altra; non sempre si cerca una delle due per la finalità che avrebbe nei fatti.
> Vado al punto..... impostori possono essere i fini, gli scopi e le strade prese per arrivare ai due risultati.
> L'unica impostura è che lo si sia in proprio, alla base, diversamente una vittoria o una sconfitta sono risultati positivi o negativi di eventi della vita e come tali vanno affrontati.... non come imposture.
> Bruja



Bruja certe volte ho trovato piu' onorevole una sconfitta che la vittoria in se ... ci sono vittorie che sono solo pietose e dammaticamente tristi.


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja certe volte ho trovato piu' onorevole una sconfitta che la vittoria in se ... ci sono vittorie che sono solo pietose e dammaticamente tristi.


Anche in questo senso ho scritto quello che pensavo sulla vittoria e sulla sconfitta..... sono eventi sempre molto complicati se li si guarda nella prospettiva del percorso fatto per arrivarci e spesso una dignitosa sconfitta "costa" meno di molte vittorie.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja certe volte ho trovato piu' onorevole una sconfitta che la vittoria in se ... ci sono vittorie che sono solo pietose e dammaticamente tristi.


E' vero, Marì. E' tutto sempre molto relativo. Spesso diamo a determinate situazioni il nome sbagliato. Certe vittorie sono sconfitte, solo che ce ne accorgiamo col tempo.


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero, Marì. E' tutto sempre molto relativo. Spesso diamo a determinate situazioni il nome sbagliato. Certe vittorie sono sconfitte, solo che ce ne accorgiamo col tempo.


Buondi'!


----------



## Nobody (18 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buondi'!


ben trovata


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2007)

Diana, sei qui da qualche giorno ormai, hai parlato, hai pensato, hai riflettuto.
Come intendi ora vivere la vita nella ricerca della vera Diana?
Credi che la psicoterapia potrà risolvere velocemente i problemi e basta così?
molti sono sicuramente gli atteggiamenti che conseguono a quello che purtroppo hai dovuto subire, altri invece fanno parte di te.
Ma se pensi che tradire lui con uomini adulti, sposati, non troppo interessati, con cui plachi le tue ansie solo per un breve momento, sia una di queste conseguenze, un sintomo, insomma, dovresti pensare anche a come rapportarti con questa cosa.
Mi piace molto, di una coanzone di Jovanotti, un pezzo dove dice "e sarei anch'io un assassino se non frenassi l'impulso".
L'impulso esiste in noi per molte cose. Per uccidere, suicidarsi, far del male, andare con un uomo che ci attira.... e mille altre cose. Ma siamo uomini e gli impulsi li possiamo frenare. Li possiamo controllare e gestire. Con maggiore o minore difficoltà, ma abbiamo il raziocinio, la capacità di scegliere e l'energia per perseguire quelle scelte.
Che scelte vuoi fare per Diana?


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma siamo uomini e gli impulsi li possiamo frenare. Li possiamo controllare e gestire. Con maggiore o minore difficoltà, ma abbiamo il raziocinio, la capacità di scegliere e l'energia per perseguire quelle scelte.


basta non eccedere nel controllo però... altrimenti si passa all'eccesso opposto.


----------



## Old simo (18 Settembre 2007)

*Ciao Diana*



Diana ha detto:


> a cosa servirebbe? soffriremmo entrambie eingigantiremmo il tutto.
> Quello che trovo fuori nn tange il mio rapporto cn lui, lo rafforza al massimo.
> Ma davvero nn c'e` nessuno che riesca a capire quello che sto cercando di dire?!
> Forse e` una fase si..ma del tutto "umana".
> Voi mi descrivete come un mostro..


 
benvenuta...
hem dunque, perdonami ma queste tue parole sono EGOISMO puro! come fai a dire che tradire sistematicamente il tuo lui, rafforza il vostro rapporto? beh se sei così sicura di questo, perchè non dici a lui cosa fai e gli dai la possibilità di decidere se il tuo comportamento va bene anche a lui o no? magari scopri che  anche lui vorrebbe questo tipo di rapporto, e tutto sarebbe ok, no? eh no...si ingigantirebbe il tutto, in fondo tu mica fai nulla di male! beh cara, davvero mi auguro (soprattutto per il tuo ragazzo) che sia una fase passeggera.
Simo


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> benvenuta...
> hem dunque, perdonami ma queste tue parole sono EGOISMO puro! come fai a dire che tradire sistematicamente il tuo lui, rafforza il vostro rapporto? beh se sei così sicura di questo, perchè non dici a lui cosa fai e gli dai la possibilità di decidere se il tuo comportamento va bene anche a lui o no? magari scopri che  anche lui vorrebbe questo tipo di rapporto, e tutto sarebbe ok, no? eh no...si ingigantirebbe il tutto, in fondo tu mica fai nulla di male! beh cara, davvero mi auguro (soprattutto per il tuo ragazzo) che sia una fase passeggera.
> Simo




Ciao Simo, hai letto tutte le pagine di questo post?


----------



## Old simo (18 Settembre 2007)

*Marì...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Simo, hai letto tutte le pagine di questo post?


sinceramente no...ma ho visto l'altro thread, e forse farei meglio a leggere.


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> sinceramente no...ma ho visto l'altro thread, e forse farei meglio a leggere.


Si, credo proprio di si


----------



## Old simo (18 Settembre 2007)

*Per DIANA*



simo ha detto:


> benvenuta...
> hem dunque, perdonami ma queste tue parole sono EGOISMO puro! come fai a dire che tradire sistematicamente il tuo lui, rafforza il vostro rapporto? beh se sei così sicura di questo, perchè non dici a lui cosa fai e gli dai la possibilità di decidere se il tuo comportamento va bene anche a lui o no? magari scopri che anche lui vorrebbe questo tipo di rapporto, e tutto sarebbe ok, no? eh no...si ingigantirebbe il tutto, in fondo tu mica fai nulla di male! beh cara, davvero mi auguro (soprattutto per il tuo ragazzo) che sia una fase passeggera.
> Simo


premetto che ciò che ho scritto è quello che realmente penso del tradimento, detto ciò, ti chiedo scusa perchè ho risposto al tuo thread senza aver letto tutto, dando probabilmente un'opinione troppo affrettata. Credo che tu sia molto molto forte...spero riuscirai a superare questi tuoi disagi e a ritrovare serenità. seguirò la tua storia, se vorrai continuare a raccontarcela. 
Un abbraccio,
Simona.

P.S. Grazie Marì.


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> premetto che ciò che ho scritto è quello che realmente penso del tradimento, detto ciò, ti chiedo scusa perchè ho risposto al tuo thread senza aver letto tutto, dando probabilmente un'opinione troppo affrettata. Credo che tu sia molto molto forte...spero riuscirai a superare questi tuoi disagi e a ritrovare serenità. seguirò la tua storia, se vorrai continuare a raccontarcela.
> Un abbraccio,
> Simona.
> 
> P.S. Grazie Marì.


Figurati Simo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ciao.


----------



## Old Diana (19 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Diana, sei qui da qualche giorno ormai, hai parlato, hai pensato, hai riflettuto.
> Come intendi ora vivere la vita nella ricerca della vera Diana?
> Credi che la psicoterapia potrà risolvere velocemente i problemi e basta così?
> molti sono sicuramente gli atteggiamenti che conseguono a quello che purtroppo hai dovuto subire, altri invece fanno parte di te.
> ...


Innanzitutto buongiorno, mi mancavano i tuoi interventi.
Vorrei cominciare col dire che non sono gli impulsi quelli che ho difficolta` a frenare, ne ho un relativo controllo e convengo con te che e` necessario frenarsi utilizzando il raziocinio e il libero arbitrio.
Quello che a volte proprio non riesco (e forse non voglio) controllare e` il mio istinto, il mio alter ego, la mia volpe (per dirla alla bastardo dentro).
So che dovro` interrompere questa relazione clandestina che ho con quest' uomo e so che non sara` facile per la possibilita` che lui mi offre su un piatto d'argento di lasciare tutto il mondo fuori e godermi me stessa.
So anche che non mi bastera` la psicoterapia a risolvere i miei problemi, forse non li risolvera` affatto.
Vedi il punto e` questo, io non voglio fare delle scelte per Diana..io voglio andare a caccia di Diana.
Solo dopo averla trovata potro` scegliere con relativa tranquillita` cosa e` meglio per lei e magari anche riuscire a trovare il modo di esprimere tutta questa voglia di vita che mi porto dentro. Ma prima devo trovarla e anche se so che sara` un cammino lungo e molto doloroso sono piena di buone intenzioni.
Spero solo di star intraprendendo la strada giusta e di dimostrarmi all'altezza di realizzare i miei obiettivi..ma magari chissa` venir qui e scrivervi di me potrebbe essere gia` un buon inizio..
Ti auguro una buona giornata Grande
Un Bacio


----------



## Old Diana (19 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Diana, sei qui da qualche giorno ormai, hai parlato, hai pensato, hai riflettuto.
> Come intendi ora vivere la vita nella ricerca della vera Diana?
> Credi che la psicoterapia potrà risolvere velocemente i problemi e basta così?
> molti sono sicuramente gli atteggiamenti che conseguono a quello che purtroppo hai dovuto subire, altri invece fanno parte di te.
> ...


Innanzitutto buongiorno, mi mancavano i tuoi interventi.
Vorrei cominciare col dire che non sono gli impulsi quelli che ho difficolta` a frenare, ne ho un relativo controllo e convengo con te che e` necessario frenarsi utilizzando il raziocinio e il libero arbitrio.
Quello che a volte proprio non riesco (e forse non voglio) controllare e` il mio istinto, il mio alter ego, la mia volpe (per dirla alla bastardo dentro).
So che dovro` interrompere questa relazione clandestina che ho con quest' uomo e so che non sara` facile per la possibilita` che lui mi offre su un piatto d'argento di lasciare tutto il mondo fuori e godermi me stessa.
So anche che non mi bastera` la psicoterapia a risolvere i miei problemi, forse non li risolvera` affatto.
Vedi il punto e` questo, io non voglio fare delle scelte per Diana..io voglio andare a caccia di Diana.
Solo dopo averla trovata potro` scegliere con relativa tranquillita` cosa e` meglio per lei e magari anche riuscire a trovare il modo di esprimere tutta questa voglia di vita che mi porto dentro. Ma prima devo trovarla e anche se so che sara` un cammino lungo e molto doloroso sono piena di buone intenzioni.
Spero solo di star intraprendendo la strada giusta e di dimostrarmi all'altezza di realizzare i miei obiettivi..ma magari chissa` venir qui e scrivervi di me potrebbe essere gia` un buon inizio..
Ti auguro una buona giornata Grande
Un Bacio


----------



## Old Diana (19 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> premetto che ciò che ho scritto è quello che realmente penso del tradimento, detto ciò, ti chiedo scusa perchè ho risposto al tuo thread senza aver letto tutto, dando probabilmente un'opinione troppo affrettata. Credo che tu sia molto molto forte...spero riuscirai a superare questi tuoi disagi e a ritrovare serenità. seguirò la tua storia, se vorrai continuare a raccontarcela.
> Un abbraccio,
> Simona.
> 
> P.S. Grazie Marì.


 
 Grazie Simona ma non scusarti. I miei precedenti trascorsi non sono delle attenuanti.
Ma forse per superare questa fase non devo concentrarmi sui tradimenti in se ma sulle motivazioni che mi hanno portato ad avere questo tipo di attegiamento. Devo aprtire da me. Se non parto da questo punto non credo risolvero` mai nulla. 
Va raccontero` volentieri il mio percorso se avrete piacere ad ascoltarlo.
Un abbraccio anche a te.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Grazie Simona ma non scusarti. I miei precedenti trascorsi non sono delle attenuanti.
> Ma forse per superare questa fase non devo concentrarmi sui tradimenti in se ma sulle motivazioni che mi hanno portato ad avere questo tipo di attegiamento. Devo aprtire da me. Se non parto da questo punto non credo risolvero` mai nulla.
> Va raccontero` volentieri il mio percorso se avrete piacere ad ascoltarlo.
> Un abbraccio anche a te.


Brava ragazza.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






... stavo proprio pensando... non è che tutti i traditori siano stati violati da ragazzini, no?


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Brava ragazza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ma ti sei _bruciata_ il cervello?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Grazie Simona ma non scusarti. *I miei precedenti trascorsi non sono delle attenuanti.*
> Ma forse per superare questa fase non devo concentrarmi sui tradimenti in se ma sulle motivazioni che mi hanno portato ad avere questo tipo di attegiamento. *Devo aprtire da me*. Se non parto da questo punto non credo risolvero` mai nulla.
> Va raccontero` volentieri il mio percorso se avrete piacere ad ascoltarlo.
> Un abbraccio anche a te.


... concordo... te l'ho detto fin dall'inizio: parti da TE!... sulle attenuanti o meno, una cosa è certa: chi ti ha fatto del male a quel modo FA SCHIFO!... e quello SCHIFO è rimasto lì con lui... _E'_ lui... TU, amica mia, sei pura... NESSUNO merita quello che ti è capitato... le corna, al confronto, sono inezie, dettagli, quisquilie, bazzecole... piacevoli _ornamenti_... 

*C-H-I-A-R-O?*​


----------



## Old Diana (19 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... concordo... te l'ho detto fin dall'inizio: parti da TE!... sulle attenuanti o meno, una cosa è certa: chi ti ha fatto del male a quel modo FA SCHIFO!... e quello SCHIFO è rimasto lì con lui... _E'_ lui... TU, amica mia, sei pura... NESSUNO merita quello che ti è capitato... le corna, al confronto, sono inezie, dettagli, quisquilie, bazzecole... piacevoli _ornamenti_...
> 
> 
> *C-H-I-A-R-O?*​


Chi mi ha fatto del male non credo proprio senta il peso di questo SCHIFO, anzi oserei dire che ne e` quasi compiaciuto.
Ma questo ormai ha una relativa importanza. Lui non ha piu` niente a che fare con me e soprattutto non puo` tangermi piu` in alcun modo. Ho imparato a difendermi e ad essere forte.
Per il resto..speriamo di non combinare troppi disastri mentre mi concentro su di me..
E se devo dirtela tutta..non mi sento poi cosi` pura Chen..


----------



## KAZZAMURAI (19 Settembre 2007)

NON ENTRO NEL MERITO...IL TUO VISSUTO è IL TUO VISSUTO...FRANCAMENTE I MOTIVI PER CUI SI MANCHI DI RISPETTO..NON SON MAI MOTIVI VALIDI...MENTIRE SULLA PROPRIA NATURA...MENTIRE A CHI NESSUN MALE CI HA RECATO è SEMPLICEMENTE DA IMMATURI NEL MIGLIORE DEI CASI....!NON CHIAMIAMOLA FOLLIA è SEMPLICEMENTE UN VIGLIACCO MENEFREGHISMO...NESSUNO TI VIETA DI GIOCARE CON LA TUA VITA CI MANCHEREBBE..MA GIOCARE CON LA VITA ALTRUI,CON I SENTIMENTI E LA FIDUCIA ALTRUI è ALTRA QUESTIONE!!!SIAMO FIGLI DI QUESTI TEMPI...E NON SONO  TEMPI BELLI....!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2007)

KAZZAMURAI ha detto:


> NON ENTRO NEL MERITO...IL TUO VISSUTO è IL TUO VISSUTO...FRANCAMENTE I MOTIVI PER CUI SI MANCHI DI RISPETTO..NON SON MAI MOTIVI VALIDI...MENTIRE SULLA PROPRIA NATURA...MENTIRE A CHI NESSUN MALE CI HA RECATO è SEMPLICEMENTE DA IMMATURI NEL MIGLIORE DEI CASI....!NON CHIAMIAMOLA FOLLIA è SEMPLICEMENTE UN VIGLIACCO MENEFREGHISMO...NESSUNO TI VIETA DI GIOCARE CON LA TUA VITA CI MANCHEREBBE..MA GIOCARE CON LA VITA ALTRUI,CON I SENTIMENTI E LA FIDUCIA ALTRUI è ALTRA QUESTIONE!!!SIAMO FIGLI DI QUESTI TEMPI...E NON SONO  TEMPI BELLI....!!


Hai letto tutte le pagine di questo post?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai letto tutte le pagine di questo post?


Ma ti pare? Hai letto il nick?


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ti pare? Hai letto il nick?


... a volte mi chiedo da dove li fanno saltare fuori sti nick  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che fantasia pero'


----------



## Old Diana (19 Settembre 2007)

KAZZAMURAI ha detto:


> NON ENTRO NEL MERITO...IL TUO VISSUTO è IL TUO VISSUTO...FRANCAMENTE I MOTIVI PER CUI SI MANCHI DI RISPETTO..NON SON MAI MOTIVI VALIDI...MENTIRE SULLA PROPRIA NATURA...MENTIRE A CHI NESSUN MALE CI HA RECATO è SEMPLICEMENTE DA IMMATURI NEL MIGLIORE DEI CASI....!NON CHIAMIAMOLA FOLLIA è SEMPLICEMENTE UN VIGLIACCO MENEFREGHISMO...*NESSUNO TI VIETA DI GIOCARE CON LA TUA VITA CI MANCHEREBBE..MA GIOCARE CON LA VITA ALTRUI,CON I SENTIMENTI E LA FIDUCIA ALTRUI è ALTRA QUESTIONE*!!!SIAMO FIGLI DI QUESTI TEMPI...E NON SONO TEMPI BELLI....!!


 
Se tutti non solo la pensassero` ma mettessero` in pratica il tuo pensiero i rapporti umani sarebbero` la cosa piu` bella e facile di questo mondo.
Ti basta dare un occhiata alle pagine di questo forum invece per renderti conto che sono tra le cose pi`u difficili se non la piu` difficile in assoluto.
Non e` sempre facile fare quello che e` meglio o peggio per noi stessi o per gli altri..e non si tratta sempre e solo di vigliaccheria.
A volte dietro c'e` ben altro e non mi riferisco solo alla mai esperienza diretta.
Questo, come ho gia` detto altre volte, non e` una giustificazione.
Ma non siamo qui per raccontarci cosa e` gisuto e cosa e` sbagliato. Siamo uomini e in quanto tali l'errore ci apaprtiene incondizionatamente.
Siamo qui per esprimere, liberare, raccontare le nostre angoscie, le nostre paure, le nostre perplessita` e per dividerle con uomini che come noi hanno commesso degli errori.


----------



## Old simo (19 Settembre 2007)

*Diana*



Diana ha detto:


> Grazie Simona ma non scusarti. I miei precedenti trascorsi non sono delle attenuanti.
> Ma forse per superare questa fase non devo concentrarmi sui tradimenti in se ma sulle motivazioni che mi hanno portato ad avere questo tipo di attegiamento. Devo aprtire da me. Se non parto da questo punto non credo risolvero` mai nulla.
> Va raccontero` volentieri il mio percorso se avrete piacere ad ascoltarlo.
> Un abbraccio anche a te.


 
Ciao Diana,
sai anche io non penso che i tuoi "precedenti" siano attenuanti...ma di sicuro quello che hai passato ti ha segnato, e come non potrebbe?
ho notato (dimmi se sbaglio) in te una specie di "cambiamento",si nota in quello che scrivi...in come lo scrivi...all'inizio mi sembravi più "prepotente"(scusa ma non mi viene altro termine), ora invece mi sembri più calma, riflessiva...e il fatto che riesci a capire che il tuo atteggiamento ha qualcosa di sbagliato,e che vuoi trovare una soluzione,  credo sia già un ottimo inizio. Ribadisco: devi essere una ragazza molto forte, vedrai che tutto passerà e riuscirai a ritrovare serenità con il tuo ragazzo...e come non potresti con il supporto di un forum come questo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








un bacio.
Simona.


----------



## Old Diana (19 Settembre 2007)

simo ha detto:


> Ciao Diana,
> sai anche io non penso che i tuoi "precedenti" siano attenuanti...ma di sicuro quello che hai passato ti ha segnato, e come non potrebbe?
> ho notato (dimmi se sbaglio) in te una specie di "cambiamento",si nota in quello che scrivi...in come lo scrivi...all'inizio mi sembravi più "prepotente"(scusa ma non mi viene altro termine), ora invece mi sembri più calma, riflessiva...e il fatto che riesci a capire che il tuo atteggiamento ha qualcosa di sbagliato,e che vuoi trovare una soluzione, credo sia già un ottimo inizio. Ribadisco: devi essere una ragazza molto forte, vedrai che tutto passerà e riuscirai a ritrovare serenità con il tuo ragazzo...e come non potresti con il supporto di un forum come questo???
> 
> ...


Quando sono approdata qui non credevo di arrivare a farvi certe confessioni. Mi sono comportata come avrei fatto con qualsiasi parsona nella realta` abbastanza lontana da non sconvolgere ulteriormente la tua vita. Avrei esposto i fatti, lucidamente, razionalmente, sfacciatamente..studiando e analizzando la reazione dell'interlocutore per cercare di comprendere megglio il mio atteggiamento.
E` una cosa difficile da spiegare ma che faccio frequentemente..cercare delle reazioni come metro di analisi per me stessa.
Insomma ho indossato la mia maschera, il mio vestito..quello che metto con la gente li` fuori.
Volevo vedere cosa sarebbe successo, chi mi avrebbe giudicato sufficientemente fuori di testa ( e non perche` c'e` da andarne fieri), che no..mi sono messa alla prova e ho messo alla prova anche voi..ma lungi da me l'idea di raccontarvi dei miei precedenti trascorsi. Non volevo asolutamente che le consideraste delle attenuanti ( e penso sia evidente dai toni del mio primo post).
L'impatto iniziale non e` stato dei migliori..c'e` chi mi ha aggredito, chi non si e` degnato neanche i speigarmi, chi diceva che dovevo crescere..e fin qui nulla di nuovo. Me lo aspettavo in un certo senso. Ma poi sono cominciati gli interventi costruttivi, quelli che mi hanno obbligato a riflettere, ragionare, quelli che lentamente e assiduamente hanno scavato dentro di me lasciando che mi sbottonassi un po..
Si, hai ragione Simo. Forse sono piu` calma, riflessiva, un tantino piu` tranquilla anche ma questo lo devo a voi e al modo meraviglioso che avete trovato di farmi capire che qui potevo essere assolutamente la vera Diana, con tutte le sue apure, problemi e problematiche trascorse.
E` Vero..siete davvero un gran forum!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a volte mi chiedo da dove li fanno saltare fuori sti nick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da li'


----------



## Old Diana (19 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Da li'


Siete Grandi!


----------



## Old simo (19 Settembre 2007)

*Beh...*



Diana ha detto:


> Quando sono approdata qui non credevo di arrivare a farvi certe confessioni. Mi sono comportata come avrei fatto con qualsiasi parsona nella realta` abbastanza lontana da non sconvolgere ulteriormente la tua vita. Avrei esposto i fatti, lucidamente, razionalmente, sfacciatamente..studiando e analizzando la reazione dell'interlocutore per cercare di comprendere megglio il mio atteggiamento.
> E` una cosa difficile da spiegare ma che faccio frequentemente..cercare delle reazioni come metro di analisi per me stessa.
> Insomma ho indossato la mia maschera, il mio vestito..quello che metto con la gente li` fuori.
> Volevo vedere cosa sarebbe successo, chi mi avrebbe giudicato sufficientemente fuori di testa ( e non perche` c'e` da andarne fieri), che no..mi sono messa alla prova e ho messo alla prova anche voi..ma lungi da me l'idea di raccontarvi dei miei precedenti trascorsi. Non volevo asolutamente che le consideraste delle attenuanti ( e penso sia evidente dai toni del mio primo post).
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Settembre 2007)

*ebbene sì*



Diana ha detto:


> Siete Grandi!


Lo sappiamo!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

A questo punto di tutto mi sorge una domanda: pensi che quello che fai al tuo ragazzo sia sbagliato e forse (ma naturalmente si tradisce per molte ragioni) una buona parte di responsabilità ce l'ha il tuo trascorso e il modo in cui hai dovuto soffocare ogni cosa.
Però mi lascia interdetta il tuo non voler troncare con un uomo sposato che non ti dà evidentemente tutta quella serenità che cerchi tra le sue braccia. All'inizio questi tradimenti erano un interruttore per non sentire e non pensare, l'abbiamo già detto. Ma credo che se tu sei qui sia perchè non lo sono più. Perchè hai ricominciato a sentire e pensare, anche con loro/lui. Eppure non ti vuoi staccare. Vuoi che lui lentamente e dolccemente ti faccia arrivare alla fine, come chi muore addormentandosi. Perchè? Se la ragione dei tuoi tradimenti è la violenza dovresti voler chiudere con ogni energia, come parte del percorso per cercare una diana nuova che non è lì con lui. Se invece è solo pulsione, bè, nè tu nè il tuo ragazzo meritate quello che tu stessa e quest'uomo state facendo, alimentando un mondo di menzogne e di fantasie.
Mi domando perchè non vuoi chiudere. 
Ascolto.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> A questo punto di tutto mi sorge una domanda: pensi che quello che fai al tuo ragazzo sia sbagliato e forse (ma naturalmente si tradisce per molte ragioni) una buona parte di responsabilità ce l'ha il tuo trascorso e il modo in cui hai dovuto soffocare ogni cosa.
> Però mi lascia interdetta il tuo non voler troncare con un uomo sposato che non ti dà evidentemente tutta quella serenità che cerchi tra le sue braccia. All'inizio questi tradimenti erano un interruttore per non sentire e non pensare, l'abbiamo già detto. Ma credo che se tu sei qui sia perchè non lo sono più. Perchè hai ricominciato a sentire e pensare, anche con loro/lui. Eppure non ti vuoi staccare. Vuoi che lui lentamente e dolccemente ti faccia arrivare alla fine, come chi muore addormentandosi. Perchè? Se la ragione dei tuoi tradimenti è la violenza dovresti voler chiudere con ogni energia, come parte del percorso per cercare una diana nuova che non è lì con lui. Se invece è solo pulsione, bè, nè tu nè il tuo ragazzo meritate quello che tu stessa e quest'uomo state facendo, alimentando un mondo di menzogne e di fantasie.
> Mi domando perchè non vuoi chiudere.
> Ascolto.
> Un abbraccio


Posso solo dirti che quello che ho fatto al mio ragazzo lo farebbe soffrire terribilmente e usando questo come parametro di giudizio penso di poter dire che non è una cosa bella.
Ora non so bene se è dipeso dai miei precedenti trascorsi, voglio soprirlo e potrei anche scoprire che è nella mia natura il tradimento.
Per quanto riguarda la mia relazione con quest' uomo, forse mi sono espressa male ma so ( e una parte di me lo vuole) che devo chiudere con lui. E voglio farlo (a abiamo già intrapreso il cammino). Quello che cercavo di dirti nell' altro post è che so che non sarà facile e che anche se ora so essere la cosa giusta ci saranno momenti in cui questa certezza verrà a mancarmi o proverò il desiderio di ignorarla deliberatamente.
Ma forse tutto questo è normale e fa parte del cammino che devo percorre per trovare la vera Diana.
Lui riesce ancora a darmi quella possibilità di lasciarmi tutto alle spalle (o almeno crea in me l'illusione di farlo) ma se sono qui e sono arrivata  a rendermi conto di certe cose è proprio perchè con il tempo ho dovuto fare i conti con me stessa anche quando lui non c' era. Naturalmente nè lui nè nelle precedenti relazioni sono a consocenza della violenza e di tutto il resto.
A volte mi rendo conto che volutamente lascio trapelare molto poco di me anche essendo molto predispostaal dialogo e all' ascolto.


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Naturalmente nè lui nè nelle precedenti relazioni sono a consocenza della violenza e di tutto il resto.
> A volte mi rendo conto che volutamente lascio trapelare molto poco di me anche essendo molto predispostaal dialogo e all' ascolto.


Naturalmente Diana con la maschera... Spero che la terapia ti faccia bene, tu tieni duro, un abbraccio.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Naturalmente Diana con la maschera... Spero che la terapia ti faccia bene, tu tieni duro, un abbraccio.


Lo spero vivamente anche io..
Un bacio grande Ek


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Posso solo dirti che quello che ho fatto al mio ragazzo lo farebbe soffrire terribilmente e usando questo come parametro di giudizio penso di poter dire che non è una cosa bella.
> Ora non so bene se è dipeso dai miei precedenti trascorsi, voglio soprirlo e potrei anche scoprire che è nella mia natura il tradimento.
> Per quanto riguarda la mia relazione con quest' uomo, forse mi sono espressa male ma so ( e una parte di me lo vuole) che devo chiudere con lui. E voglio farlo (a abiamo già intrapreso il cammino). Quello che cercavo di dirti nell' altro post è che *so che non sarà facile e che anche se ora so essere la cosa giusta ci saranno momenti in cui questa certezza verrà a mancarmi o proverò il desiderio di ignorarla deliberatamente.*
> Ma forse tutto questo è normale e fa parte del cammino che devo percorre per trovare la vera Diana.
> ...


cara diana, ho avuto una brevissima relazione con un uomo sposato con cui ho contatti lavorativi. Ho chiuso subito perchè non so vivere nell'ombra, nell'ansia, nell'incertezza. Ho chiuso io tre mesi fa e lui ancora si fa avanti, nonostante la nostra relazione fosse dovuta al desiderio e senza impegno, non era certo amore!
Eppure ancora a volte lo desidero. Ancora accarezzo assurde fantasie di pomeriggi assolati passati insieme. Nonostante nella mia vita ora ci sia un altro uomo ed io lo ami moltissimo. 
la certezza ci manca spesso. E il rifugio di braccia non impegnative è comodo. Ma non è la soluzione.
E non esistono persone geneticamente predisposte al tradimento, ma solo maggiore e minore consapevolezza e senso di responsabilità.
Ti abbraccio e ti auguro di tagliare al più presto i ponti con un passato dal quale non puoi ripartire per trovare te stessa.


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Eppure ancora a volte lo desidero. Ancora accarezzo assurde fantasie di pomeriggi assolati passati insieme. Nonostante nella mia vita ora ci sia un altro uomo ed io lo ami moltissimo.



come si fa? Ad amare moltissimo un uomo e desiderare un altro?


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> come si fa? Ad amare moltissimo un uomo e desiderare un altro?


E' possibilissimo. Non so dirti come ma so che è possibile.
Forse non c'è una speigazione perchò è una cosa che va al di la della logica e della razionalità.
E poi, prmettimi di dirlo, sebbene l'amore inglobi (almeno per me) il desiderio sesuale quest' ultimo puo' esistere anche a prescindere dall' amore.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cara diana, ho avuto una brevissima relazione con un uomo sposato con cui ho contatti lavorativi. Ho chiuso subito perchè non so vivere nell'ombra, nell'ansia, nell'incertezza. Ho chiuso io tre mesi fa e lui ancora si fa avanti, nonostante la nostra relazione fosse dovuta al desiderio e senza impegno, non era certo amore!
> Eppure ancora a volte lo desidero. Ancora accarezzo assurde fantasie di pomeriggi assolati passati insieme. Nonostante nella mia vita ora ci sia un altro uomo ed io lo ami moltissimo.
> la certezza ci manca spesso. *E il rifugio di braccia non impegnative è comodo. Ma non è la soluzione.*
> E non esistono persone geneticamente predisposte al tradimento, ma solo maggiore e minore consapevolezza e senso di responsabilità.
> Ti abbraccio e ti auguro di tagliare al più presto i ponti con un passato dal quale non puoi ripartire per trovare te stessa.


Lo credo anche io, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.
Ci sono casi in cui invece, un paio di braccia in cui rifugiarsi (anche senza impegno) riescono a dare senso a una vita intera.
Grazie per l' augurio Grande..spero di riuscire a guardarlo bene in faccia il mio passato prima di tagliare i ponti definitivamente.
Un bacio


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> E' possibilissimo. Non so dirti come ma so che è possibile.
> Forse non c'è una speigazione perchò è una cosa che va al di la della logica e della razionalità.
> E poi, prmettimi di dirlo, sebbene l'amore inglobi (almeno per me) il desiderio sesuale quest' ultimo puo' esistere anche a prescindere dall' amore.


Beh Diana anche l'amore va al di là della logica e della razionalità. Certo che il desiderio sessuale può esistere anche a prescindere, ma non capisco come si possa amare un uomo e desiderarne un altro.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> come si fa? Ad amare moltissimo un uomo e desiderare un altro?


mi sono forse espressa male. Il mio desiderio ha radici lontane, e quindi a volte emerge, torna a galleggiare in me, come una fantasia, un impulso. magari se litigo col mio ragazzo o ho un momento di debolezza mia. Perchè come diana in lui (quello sposato) spegnevo l'interruttore. Ma non è un desiderio incontrollabile (nessuno lo è) o prepotente! 
E' solo per dire che certe cose hanno bisogno (a seconda poi delle persone, io sono una che "si fa molti film") di tempo per essere riassorbite, ma il fatto di provare certi istinti o fare dei pensieri in un senso può essere controllato e gestito. E pian piano si affievolisce lasciando solo le cose importanti.


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E pian piano si affievolisce lasciando solo le cose importanti.


Amore controllato? Mah...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Diana ha detto:


> Lo credo anche io, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.
> Ci sono casi in cui invece, un paio di braccia in cui rifugiarsi (anche senza impegno) riescono a dare senso a una vita intera.
> Grazie per l' augurio Grande..spero di riuscire a guardarlo bene in faccia il mio passato prima di tagliare i ponti definitivamente.
> Un bacio


Non so, sai? Io non credo. troppe aspettative negli altri per non concentrarsi su di sè... o forse non ho capito cosa intendevi.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh Diana anche l'amore va al di là della logica e della razionalità. Certo che il desiderio sessuale può esistere anche a prescindere, ma non capisco *come si possa amare un uomo e desiderarne un altro*.


Forse, anzi sicuramente, è una cosa che non coesiste in ognuno di noi.
O forse, più semplicemente, non tutti lo hanno ancora scoperto e magari mai lo scopriranno..


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Amore controllato? Mah...


non capisco.... non è amore controllato. E' un amore profondo, fatto di molte cose, che nel tempo è cresciuto, anche se siamo satti separati per un pò. E' un amore vero, che include progetti, rispetto, voglia di condividere e stare insieme, risate, serenità, liti,desiderio, gioco, fiducia. 
Ma non è un innamoramento in fase iniziale di quelli che ti fanno perdere la testa e non pensre più a nulla. Quello c'è stato, ma dopo il primo anno si è esaurito, ha trovato una sua misura, lasciando spazio alla costruzione di una coppia.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Non so, sai? Io non credo. troppe aspettative negli altri per non concentrarsi su di sè... o forse non ho capito cosa intendevi.


Quello che cercavo di dire è che come ci sono casi in cui si tradisce per fuggire, per scappare e rifugiarsi in un paio di braccia che ti vengano offerte (in quei casi la tua fragilità è tale che la persona con cui tradisci non è di fondamentale importanza), ci sono casi in cui la storia che hai con questo uomo/donna (indipendentemente dal tradimento) può metterti in primissimo piano e aiutarti a capire tante cose di te. 
E' esattamente il procedimento contrario. 
Ma non so spiegarlo meglio. E' difficile trovare le parole giuste.


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non capisco.... non è amore controllato. E' un amore profondo, fatto di molte cose, che nel tempo è cresciuto, anche se siamo satti separati per un pò. *E' un amore vero, che include progetti, rispetto, voglia di condividere e stare insieme, risate, serenità, liti,desiderio, gioco, fiducia. *
> Ma non è un innamoramento in fase iniziale di quelli che ti fanno perdere la testa e non pensre più a nulla. *Quello c'è stato, ma dopo il primo anno si è esaurito, ha trovato una sua misura, lasciando spazio alla costruzione di una coppia*.


E' una cosa rara, preziosa e in quanto tale ti consiglio di custodirla e curarla senza dare per scontato nulla, neanche la sua stessa rarità e preziosità.
Vivila con quella serenità, sincerità (soprattutto verso te stessa),intensità e rispetto che ti caratterizza.
Rapporti come questi ti fanno scresceree ti rendono una persona migliore indipendentemente da see quanto durano.
Ti faccio i miei migliori auguri.


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non capisco.... non è amore controllato. E' un amore profondo, fatto di molte cose, che nel tempo è cresciuto, anche se siamo satti separati per un pò. E' un amore vero, che include progetti, rispetto, voglia di condividere e stare insieme, risate, serenità, liti,desiderio, gioco, fiducia.
> Ma non è un innamoramento in fase iniziale di quelli che ti fanno perdere la testa e non pensre più a nulla. Quello c'è stato, ma dopo il primo anno si è esaurito, ha trovato una sua misura, lasciando spazio alla costruzione di una coppia.


Bene, tutto molto razionale e controllato appunto. E dove lo metti il desiderio di irrazionale che ti porta a pensare a un altro?


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene, tutto molto razionale e controllato appunto. *E dove lo metti il desiderio di irrazionale che ti porta a pensare a un altro?*


nella parte irrazionale e infantile di me, che mi fa pensare ad un altro (che fosse lui o altri mi rendo conto che ha poco rilievo) nei momenti in cui vorrei spegnere il mondo, nello sconforto o nei momenti in cui vorrei essere altra da me. Questi momenti li ho sempre avuti, sono leggeri e sporadici, mica passo la vita insoddisfatta, ma in questi momenti, dopo aver avuto questa storia, penso a lui perchè con lui era facile cancellare tutto per un pò. Troppo facile, ovviamente, poi il problema o la vita torna come prima. Non sono veramente tentata, ma è come quando sei du un cornicione o un burrone e hai un istante, uno solo, in cui pensi come sarebbe buttarsi giù. Forse bello. Forse come volare. Forse facile. Poi sorridi e non lo fai e dai che non lo farai mai.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene, *tutto molto razionale e controllato* appunto. E dove lo metti il desiderio di irrazionale che ti porta a pensare a un altro?


non credo, sai? a parole forse, ma il cuore che batte più forte e il sorriso ceh nasce spontaneo non sono così razionali, no?


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non credo, sai? a parole forse, ma il cuore che batte più forte e il sorriso ceh nasce spontaneo non sono così razionali, no?


certo Grande certo, è 'sta cosa del desiderio che non capisco...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> certo Grande certo, è 'sta cosa del desiderio che non capisco...


non so.... ti aiuta se ti dico che l'ho visto spesso nei tre mesi passati, sia quando ero tornata con il mio ex sia quando ero ancora single e non sono mai più stata con lui a letto? Quando lo vedo poi non gli salterei addosso. Ma quando capita di non sentirci magari ci penso e in deerminate occasioni ho il pensiero "vorrei stare con lui". Poi durante le ferie per un mese non ci ho praticamente pensato mai. credo sia solo una cosa che deve passare, un desiderio legato ai ricordi, alle cose lasciate a metà, alla naturale inquietudine umana...non so spiegarlo meglio, nè capirlo appieno, vivo la mia vita e sono felice.


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Diana*

Forse non sarà una novità quello che ti dico, ma la tua situazione non ha nulla di particolarmente diverso o speciale da tante altre.
Non ho scritto molto per te, lo hanno fatto felicemente altre persone, ma quello che ho visto, nonostante tutte le raccomandazioni ed i consigli che ti sono stati dati, resta una realtà che tu devi combattere.
Cito una tua frase:

"Vedi il punto e` questo, io non voglio fare delle scelte per Diana..io voglio andare a caccia di Diana."


E' una frase d'effetto ma è al momento irrisolvente, e concordo che non sarà la psicoterapia a risolverla. Il punto che hai sfiorato ma sul quale non ti sei soffermata abbastanza è il raziocinio e l'arbitrio. 
Il tuo libero arbistrio è servo del tuo essere "volpe", e tu sei volpe per perseguire il tuo personale piacere costi quel che costi.
Apprezzo sinceramente la tua buona volontà d'intenti, apprezzerò maggiormente la tua decisionalità.
Il punto da focalizzare non è come mai non riesci a governare le tue voglie, ma come mai non riesci a caricartene la responsabilità verso terzi.... 
Da come ragioni mi sembri una persona di capacità notevoli e di grande possibilità riflessiva, dunque, posto che questo sia un buon forum, le tue qualità e l'aiuto del medesimo dovrebbe risolvere non la tua situazione ma farti capire perchè non la risolvi.
Mi sbaglierò ma il tuo non è un problema di tenere o lasciare l'altro, ma di rifiuto di chiudere una situazione per te gratificante al di là di lui. E' il tuo gioco, il tuo piacere, la tua soddisfazione che cerchi, chi ne provveda conta relativamente.
Non leggere in modo negativo questo post, ti ho seguito fino ad ora e sono intervenuta poco perchè man mano che tu rispondevi emergeva la tua immagine psicologica rispetto a questa storia.
Anch'io sono certa che potrai risolvere la faccenda in modo positivo, quello che conta però non è la storia in sè, ma la tua posizione nella storia.
Insomma Diana, hai detto che a volte si cercano due braccia per fuggire da qualcosa.... e se fosse che in realtà vuoi fuggire da te stessa perchè non ti piace questo non saperti gestire?
E' della volontà poco incisiva di Diana che devi andare a caccia, e tu Diana la conosci molto bene..... 
E' solo un'opinione, ma a volte cerchiamo ragioni e motivi tanto lontano perchè non abbiamo la voglia di guardarci i piedi!
Bruja


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse non sarà una novità quello che ti dico, ma la tua situazione non ha nulla di particolarmente diverso o speciale da tante altre.
> Non ho scritto molto per te, lo hanno fatto felicemente altre persone, ma quello che ho visto, nonostante tutte le raccomandazioni ed i consigli che ti sono stati dati, resta una realtà che tu devi combattere.
> Cito una tua frase:
> 
> ...


Ciao Bruja, 
fin qui ci arrivo. Voglio fuggire da me stessa. E quando non ci riesco mi faccio paura da sola per quello che sono in grado di fare.
Quello che sto cercando di capire e` il perche`..perche` riesco a fare tranquillamente certe cose, perche` ho questa volonta` come dici tu "poco incisiva", perche` VOGLIO assumere questa posizione all'interno di me stessa.
Perche` cis to bene e mi fa comodo? Mica tanto..il prezzo da pagare e` alto.
Le motivazioni le ho tirate fuori sempre e solo per cercare di capire..devo confessarti che mai prima di confrontarmi con voi avevo considerato l'ipotesi che i miei tradimenti potessero esseri dipesi da quello che ho trascorso da bambina.


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Permettimi...*



Diana ha detto:


> Ciao Bruja,
> fin qui ci arrivo. Voglio fuggire da me stessa. E quando non ci riesco mi faccio paura da sola per quello che sono in grado di fare.
> Quello che sto cercando di capire e` il perche`..perche` riesco a fare tranquillamente certe cose, perche` ho questa volonta` come dici tu "poco incisiva", perche` VOGLIO assumere questa posizione all'interno di me stessa.
> Perche` cis to bene e mi fa comodo? Mica tanto..il prezzo da pagare e` alto.
> Le motivazioni le ho tirate fuori sempre e solo per cercare di capire..devo confessarti che mai prima di confrontarmi con voi avevo considerato l'ipotesi che i miei tradimenti potessero esseri dipesi da quello che ho trascorso da bambina.


 

.... di rispondere analiticamente.

Lo immagino che sai quale sia il problema e ci arrivi da sola, ma è come affrontarlo che non ti è chiaro o sei restìa, perchè anche se il prezzo da pagare è alto, è evidente che kla voglia di mantenere questo stato è superiore a qualunque prezzo.
Il volere interiore di cui parli è probabilmente l'affermazione della tua volontà di avere "diritto" a questo piacere, a questa felicità...
L'infanzia può essere un condensatori di piccole mancanze, di velati traumi, di conti da pareggiare... capita abbastanza spesso. Ecco perchè dico che devi fare un percorso "liberatorio" valutando cosa hai in sospeso.
Cerco di essere pedestre, se da piccola hai desiderato tanto dei dolci ed ti tenevano a stecchetto, oggi probabilmente ne mangeresti a volontà a costo di rischiare il diabete.
Insomma non sono bubbole, ma cose molto serie e forse la battaglia che stai intraprendendo con te stessa non è se sia giusto o sbagliato, ma se quello che ora hai, anche se molto caro, non rientri tuttavia, nel tuo sentire, in quello che ritieni "ti sia dovuto"!
Bruja


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... di rispondere analiticamente.
> 
> Lo immagino che sai quale sia il problema e ci arrivi da sola, ma è come affrontarlo che non ti è chiaro o sei restìa, perchè anche se il prezzo da pagare è alto, è evidente che kla voglia di mantenere questo stato è superiore a qualunque prezzo.
> Il volere interiore di cui parli è probabilmente l'affermazione della tua volontà di avere "diritto" a questo piacere, a questa felicità...
> ...


Scusami se insisto, ma cerco di andare piu` a fondo semplicemente per capire meglio.
Come lo affronto il problema?
Nessuno puo` ridarmi quello che mi e` stato tolto e ne quello che riesco a prendere ora puo` appagare la mie necessita` di un tempo. 
E poi in base a che cosa stabilisco ora incosciamente cosa ci e` dovuto e cosa no?
Per rifarmi al tuo esempio..potro` ingozzarmi di dolci finche` voglio ora ma non mi appagheranno per tutte le volte che me ne hanno privato da bambina.
Credo di aver capito cosa stai cercando di dirmi ma non riesco a capire in che modo posso uscirne.


----------



## Bruja (20 Settembre 2007)

*Diana*



Diana ha detto:


> Scusami se insisto, ma cerco di andare piu` a fondo semplicemente per capire meglio.
> Come lo affronto il problema?
> Nessuno puo` ridarmi quello che mi e` stato tolto e ne quello che riesco a prendere ora puo` appagare la mie necessita` di un tempo.
> E poi in base a che cosa stabilisco ora incosciamente cosa ci e` dovuto e cosa no?
> ...


 

Appunto prendendone atto: come ben dici nessuno può pareggiare conti pregressi se di questi si tratta. Devi elaborare e metabolizzare quello che credi sia stato un "dovuto" mai riscosso e guardare a quale persona oggi tu vuoi essere o diventare.
Non posso darti strade o vie di risoluzione, farebbe fatica anche uno psicoterapeuta, ma posso dirti che quello che non hai avuto o ti è stato tolto, e tu sei miglior giudice di me su cosa possa essere, sarà lo sprone alla tua disposizione verso il futuro e verso la vita che vuoi avere, che é molto più costruttivo che il fagocitare quanti più piaceri-enestetici tu riesca a procurarti.
Cerco di essere chiara, non puoi appunto anestetizzare quello che non senti giusto per te con una storia extra.... devi fissarti su cosa sia veramente qualitativo, affrontarne il perseguimento e condividerlo o semplicemente comunicarlo a chi ti sta accanto. 
In questo caso sì dovrà prendersi anche lui le sue responsabilità di consolidamento della coppia o viceversa.
Più chiaramente, se è la cerciera della tua vita che si è inceppata, è inutile metterci una spilla da balia..... è la cerniera che va aggiustata o cambiata.
Bruja


----------



## Old Diana (20 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Appunto prendendone atto: come ben dici nessuno può pareggiare conti pregressi se di questi si tratta. Devi elaborare e metabolizzare quello che credi sia stato un "dovuto" mai riscosso e guardare a quale persona oggi tu vuoi essere o diventare.
> Non posso darti strade o vie di risoluzione, farebbe fatica anche uno psicoterapeuta, ma posso dirti che quello che non hai avuto o ti è stato tolto, e tu sei miglior giudice di me su cosa possa essere, sarà lo sporne alla tua disposizione verdo il futuro e verso la vita che vuoi avere, che molto più costruttivo che il fagocitare quanti più piaceri-enestetici tu riesca a procurarti.
> Cerco di essere chiara, non puoi appunto anestetizzare quello che non senti giusto per te con una storia extra.... devi fissarti su cosa sia veramente qualitativo, affrontarne il perseguimento e condividerlo o semplicemente comunicarlo a chi ti sta accanto.
> In questo caso sì dovrà prendersi anche lui le sue responsabilità di consolidamento della coppia o viceversa.
> ...


Speriamo di riuscire ad aggiustarla questa cerniera allora..
Grazie di cuore Bruja


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... devi fissarti su cosa sia veramente qualitativo, affrontarne il perseguimento e condividerlo o semplicemente comunicarlo a chi ti sta accanto.
> In questo caso sì dovrà prendersi anche lui le sue responsabilità di consolidamento della coppia o viceversa.


Bello!


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*!!!*



Bruja ha detto:


> Forse non sarà una novità quello che ti dico, ma la tua situazione non ha nulla di particolarmente diverso o speciale da tante altre.
> Non ho scritto molto per te, lo hanno fatto felicemente altre persone, ma quello che ho visto, nonostante tutte le raccomandazioni ed i consigli che ti sono stati dati, resta una realtà che tu devi combattere.
> Cito una tua frase:
> 
> ...



condivido!


----------

